# What's Playing In Your Jubebox V6



## mow (Oct 2, 2005)

wohoo , umber 6 already. You know the drill. Mention the song you are listening to, and say what's your fav part of it; be it a portion of the lyrics( no need to post the entire lyrics, but if you want, spoiler tag them), the feeling it gives you, a col riff, drum solo et

*
MF DOOM & Talib Kweli - Old School*

So so good. Laid back hiphop is the shit. The track feels like it came out from the 80s.  Talib Kweli is okay, but DOOM has such a remarkable mellow flow.


----------



## TDM (Oct 2, 2005)

*The Punk and The Grandfather*_ by The Who _

I really have to stop listening to only one band.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Microphone Fiend

Pure awesomeness. RatM are still the best rap/metal hybrids.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

*Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.*


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2005)

Katatonia - Palace of Frost

Dark, gothic and doomy. Very cool.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 2, 2005)

Sex (I'm A) - Lovage

Patton + Random Sex Lady singing = Vocal Genius.


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 2, 2005)

Linkin Park - From the Inside


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 2, 2005)

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home

guitar riffs are ++/.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

Bob Dylan - Knocking on Heaven's Door
-

Mama, take this badge off of me
I can't use it anymore.
It's gettin' dark, too dark to see
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door

Mama, put my guns in the ground
I can't shoot them anymore.
That long black cloud is comin' down
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door


----------



## louuster (Oct 2, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused
Bow Solo!!!! the regular solo is pretty amazing too


----------



## TDM (Oct 2, 2005)

*We Are!*_ by Hiroshi Kitadani_

Yes, you got that right, the One Piece Theme Song.


----------



## Powerman (Oct 2, 2005)

Tonight Tonight - Smashing Pumkins

and After that Natasha Bendingfield - These words

THEN

Sarina Paris - Look at us now


----------



## basiK (Oct 2, 2005)

Tool - 46 and 2

See my shadow changing,
Stretching up and over me.
Soften this old armor.
Hoping I can clear the way
By stepping through my shadow,
Coming out the other side.
Step into the shadow.
Forty six and two are just ahead of me.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2005)

To the lovage, the girl on the album is Jennifer Charles. She has a VERY sexy voice.

Camel - Smiles For You-Lady Fantasy

Camel are the prog gods.


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 3, 2005)

Cradle of Filth - Thirteen Autumns and A Widow

Don't give me any crap about Dani Filth's voice either...


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 3, 2005)

Last Dinosaur - The Pillows

^_^


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 3, 2005)

*Beastie Boys - Sabotage* (such a classic LOL!)

_I Can't Stand It I Know You Planned It!
But I'm Gonna Set It Straight, This Watergate.
I Can't Stand Rocking When I'm In Here
Because Your Crystal Ball Ain't So Crystal Clear!
So While You Sit Back And Wonder Why,
I Got This Fucking Thorn In My Side!
Oh My God, It's A Mirage!
I'm Tellin' Y'all It's Sabotage!

Su,Su,Su, So Listen Up 'Cause You Can't Say Nothin'!
You'll Shut Me Down With A Push Of Your Button!
But I'm Out And I'm Gone!
I'll Tell You Now I Keep It On And On!_


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 3, 2005)

Placebo - Every Me and Every You


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 3, 2005)

Vital Remains - Dechristianize


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 3, 2005)

gackt - mirror 
song makes me feel happy in my unhappy days
and even more happy in my happy days
so its a happy song


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 3, 2005)

L`arc en Ciel - Shout at the Devil


----------



## 8018 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hurt
by Thousand Foot Krutch

i love this band


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 3, 2005)

can - peking o
kinda freaky but not frank zappa freaky


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 3, 2005)

*Radiohed - Creep*


_i wish i were special, so fucking special, but i am a *creep*_


----------



## Neenah (Oct 3, 2005)

*.*//Metric:...Succexy...//*.*​


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2005)

Blackstar - Thieves in the Night

Dear god I love this album.


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2005)

*Dr. Jimmy*_ by The Who_

Despite its weird lyrics, the song is solid and makes good use of brass instruments.


----------



## krylonfire (Oct 3, 2005)

"Counting Bodies Like Sheep" -A Perfect Circle


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2005)

Karl Sanders - Whence No Traveller returns

Near ambient, folk-rock/traditional egyptian fusion music.

Truly surreal, often epic and always deeply layered.


----------



## Ryu (Oct 3, 2005)

*Alison Krauss & Union Station - It Doesn't Matter *


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 3, 2005)

Opeth - The Twilight is My Robe

The small bass lead in part in the middle is so sweet.


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 3, 2005)

*Dntel - Umbrella*
_
You can turn the city upside down if you want to
but it won't keep you dry.
You can turn the city upside down,
like an umbrella but it won't keep you dry.

When you wrap yourself in a highway strip,
don't expect any warmth from it.
All it is is cold cement._


----------



## Kichigai Kawaru (Oct 3, 2005)

*Midnight Down - The Pillows*

Every part of it is so awesome! I love it! If you ever spar someone, use this music. So great... If you want to hear it, e-mail me at amenotekko@gmail.com!


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2005)

Waylander - Anus Retribution

Irish Blackmetal. Much like hte norse black metal, Waylander draw heavily from traditional musics and mythology, only, entirely Irish. Like their counterparts, Primordial, Waylander are one of the few Irish metal bands to earn worldwide infamy/notoriety.

Well worth checking out for fans of Blackmetal.


----------



## Nihao (Oct 4, 2005)

*Wings of illusion* by After Forever

_It came towards me and made me believe
Made me see
I was the wing, the lie, that shadowed me
Made me blind
To face the time that I am_


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 4, 2005)

Placebo - Special K


----------



## ShounenSuki (Oct 4, 2005)

Guus Meeuwis - Het dondert en het bliksemt


----------



## Nihao (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tears in the Rain* by L'Âme Immortelle

_Dreams I've dreamed, and wishes ceased
I feel the inner demon's pleased
The wheel keeps turning endlessly
I let the rain fall down on me_


----------



## basiK (Oct 4, 2005)

*Jeff Buckley - So Real*

Love, let me sleep tonight on you couch
And remember the smell of the fabric
Of your simple city dress

Oh... that was so real

We walked around til the moon got full like a plate
The wind blew an invocation and I fell asleep at the gate
And I never stepped on the cracks ?cause I thought I?d hurt my mother
And I couldn?t awake from the nightmare that sucked me in and pulled me under
Pulled me under

Oh... that was so real

I love you, but I?m afraid to love you
I love you, but I?m afraid to love you


----------



## Ryu (Oct 4, 2005)

*Cocteau Twins - Alice*


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 4, 2005)

Gackt - Oasis


----------



## Ryu (Oct 4, 2005)

Placebo - Something Rotten


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Fall out boy: My heart it is the worst kind of weapon

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spent most of last nightdragging this lakefor the corpses of all my past mistakessell me out, the jokes on youhe is salt and you are the woundempty another bottleand let me tear you to piecesthis is me wishing you into the worst situationsi'm the kind of kid that can't let anything gobut you wouldn't know a good thing if it came up and slit your throatwhoa whoa oooh whoa whoayour remorse hasn't fallen on deaf earsrather ones that just don't carecause i knowthat you're in between arms somewherenext to heartbeats where you shouldn't be asleepnow i'll teach you a lesson for keeping secrets from metake your taste backpeel back your skinand try to forget how it feels insideyou should try saying no once in a whileoh once in a whiletake your taste back peel back your skinand try to forget how it feels insideyou should try saying no once in a whileoh once in a whileand did you hear the newsi could dissect you and gut you on this stagenot as eloquent as i may have imaginedbut it will get the job doneyou're doneevery line is plotted and designedto leave you standing on your bedroom windows ledgeand everyone else that it hitsthat it gets tois nothing more than collateral damagetake your taste backpeel back your skinand try to forget how it feels insideyou should try saying no once in a while oh once in a whiletake your taste back peel back your skinand try to forget how it feels insideyou should try saying no once in a whileoh once in a while


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 4, 2005)

Four Seasons-Namie Amuro


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Linkin PARK: Hybrid theory,Reanimation,And Collison Course


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 4, 2005)

Mizu no Akashi-Tanaka Rie


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 4, 2005)

Saint Matthew Returns to the Womb - Botch

These guys have grown on me a helluva lot.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 4, 2005)

Real Emotion-Koda Kumi


----------



## Ryu (Oct 4, 2005)

Utada Hikaru - Uso Mitai Na I Love You


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2005)

*The Mercury Program - A Delicate Answer*

So lovely, one of the most soothing songs I've ever heard. the same note is repeated, and the instrumentiation might not be the most complex, but it's simply wonderful


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 4, 2005)

Yurayura-Every little thing


----------



## louuster (Oct 4, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir
A classic. Very cool mood even if the song is disturbingly simple.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 4, 2005)

Mienai Yume-Porno Graffiti


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 4, 2005)

All the Love in the World - NiN

They have really grown on me recently, Trent when writing slower songs I feel is at the top of the game.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2005)

*Embrace - Money*

Ian Mackaye Is In IT!!!

Mackaye does a good job for the vocals in this band, sucks that they broke up in only a year >.>

Not very hardcore-ish, more Punk & 80's Pop-Punk.


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 4, 2005)

Luna Sea - Hurt


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2005)

*The Snakes - Snake Rap*

Very Good 80's Hip-Hop, Bad Ass.


----------



## superman_1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bollywood Movie ->Salaam Namaste - My Dil Goes Mmmmm


----------



## Oompje (Oct 4, 2005)

*Pyramid Song - Radiohead/Album:Amnesiac*

Really sad sounding song, sometimes I just need to listen to Radiohead sadness. I like this song because it builds up in an unexplainable way and it's really slow and calm


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 4, 2005)

The Chemical Brothers - Setting Sun

Always did like these guys, even the tracks with that fucktard Gallagher on them.


----------



## Ryu (Oct 4, 2005)

*Nirvana - You Know Your Right*

Soooo much love S&G <33334 Thanks again for the 'album'


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 4, 2005)

*Paul McCartney- Jet* 

(half the time I post here, it's what I have stuck in my head)


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 4, 2005)

Strapping Young Lad - AAA

pure fucking brutality


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 4, 2005)

Placebo - The Bitter End


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 4, 2005)

Boots and Skulls - The Interpestuals

Possibly one of the most cheerfully bitter and venom-laced songs about an ex I have ever had the pleasure to hear.

It's catchy, makes you snap your fingers..and then the chorus hits and you can't help but sing along.

All I wanna do is smash your head
run some glass across your face
kick you till your dead

Stick my bloody fingers in your eyes
Rip your ears right of your head
Beat you fucking blind...

But...so cheerful sounding.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2005)

Frankie J- More than Words

Saying I love you
Is not the words I want to hear from you
It’s not that I want you
Not to say, but if you only knew
How easy it would be to show me how you feel
More than words is all you have to do to make it real
Then you wouldn’t have to say that you love me
Cos I’d already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldn’t make things new
Just by saying I love you

More than words

Now I’ve tried to talk to you and make you understand
All you have to do is close your eyes
And just reach out your hands and touch me
Hold me close don’t ever let me go
More than words is all I ever needed you to show
Then you wouldn’t have to say that you love me
Cos I’d already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldn’t make things new
Just by saying I love you

More than words


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 4, 2005)

Only Thing Going by The Smalls. THE SMALLS \m/


----------



## Kurairu (Oct 4, 2005)

Brave Sir Robin - Monty Python and the Holy Greil​


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 4, 2005)

Journey- Don't Stop Believing(I think)

The version as sung by Peter Griffin, Cleveland, Glenn Quagmire, and Joe.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2005)

The Postal Service- Against All Odds

How can I just let you walk away, just let you leave without a trace
When I stand here taking every breath with you, ooh
You’re the only one who really knew me at all

How can you just walk away from me,
When all I can do is watch you leave
Cos we’ve shared the laughter and the pain and even shared the tears
You’re the only one who really knew me at all

So take a look at me now, oh there’s just an empty space
And there’s nothing left here to remind me,
Just the memory of your face
Ooh take a look at me now, well there’s just an empty space
And you coming back to me is against all odds and that’s what I’ve got to face

I wish I could just make you turn around,
Turn around and see me cry
There’s so much I need to say to you,
So many reasons why
You’re the only one who really knew me at all

So take a look at me now, well there’s just an empty space
And there’s nothing left here to remind me, just the memory of your face
Now take a look at me now, cos there’s just an empty space

But to wait for you, is all I can do and that’s what I’ve got to face
Take a good look at me now, cos I’ll still be standing here
And you coming back to me is against all odds
It’s the chance I’ve gotta take

Take a look at me now


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 5, 2005)

Papa Rouch - Between Angels and insects


----------



## Ryu (Oct 5, 2005)

*ShakkaZombie - Wonder Worker*


8D


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 5, 2005)

Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 5, 2005)

Koda Kumi-Come with me


----------



## Vikrat (Oct 5, 2005)

Iced Earth - Burnt Offerings

Dark shadows fall on this sacred ground
Where true evil lies, summon them to rise
Take the traitors, thieves and liars
Feed them to the fire
But first, spread their blood around
The message will be found
Walk carefully my friends stab my back again
A warning from the sky

These are not idle threats my friends
We're slaughtering the lambs
True vengeance is on the rise
The traitors shall be damned
Cast their bodies to the flames

Spill your blood
Offer me good omen
Make the sacrifice, the hours close at hand
Burn your soul
Offer me good omen
Take your very life, this I command


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 5, 2005)

Sowelu-I will


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 5, 2005)

The Postal Service butchered Against All Odds.

Keeping the Blade - Coheed & Cambria, someone sent me this album and I'm finding it oddly enjoyable.


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 5, 2005)

Deine lakaien - Vivre 
sad but nice song
hurray for understanding the song even though my french is not so good


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 5, 2005)

Porno Graffiti-Tsukigai


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2005)

*We Are!*_ by Hiroshi Kitadani_

I already explained what it was...


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 5, 2005)

Defiling the Gates of Ishtar by Nile


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2005)

*Architecture In Helsinki - Scissor Paper Rock*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh giddness! I freaking lvve AiH, and this track is as melodic and electro-poopy as they come. Love em to bits.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 5, 2005)

Bloc Party: _***...Blue light...***_


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 5, 2005)

Choking Victim - Living the Laws

\m/


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Oct 5, 2005)

Three Days Grace-Take Me Under

Now it seems I'm fading,
All my dreams are not worth saving,
I've done my share of waiting,
and I've still got nowhere else to go,
so I wait for you to,
take me all the way, take me all the way...

Seems you're wanting me to stay,
but my dreams would surely waste away,
and I still have nowhere else to go,
so I wait for you to,
take me all the way, take me all the way...

Push me under,
pull me further,
take me all the way,
take me all the way,

Push me under,
pull me further,
take me all the way,
take me all the way,

Now it seems you're leaving,
but we've only just begun,
and you've still got nowhere else to go,
so I wait for you to,
take me all the way, take me all the way...

Push me under,
pull me further,
take me all the way,
take me all the way,

Push me under,
pull me further,
take me all the way,
take me all the way,

And I've been waiting so long
And I've been waiting so long
And I've been waiting so long

So I wait for you to,
take me all the way....

Push me under,
pull me further,
take me all the way,
take me all the way,

Push me under,
pull me further,
take me all the way,
take me all the way,

And I've been waiting so long
And I've been waiting so long
And I've been waiting so long

So I wait for you to,
take me all the way
take me all the way...


----------



## louuster (Oct 5, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker
The solo in that song is crazy


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 5, 2005)

Clutch - Drink to the Dead

Album to album, song to song, Clutch continue to redefine both themselves and our pre-concieved notions of metal and hard rock.

One of the greatest bands IMO.


----------



## De Monies (Oct 6, 2005)

*Just Ace* - Grinspoon

_s-s-s-since you gone away
i hope that you had a better day
tried to call round the other day..
instead I had a go-kart =D_


----------



## Tykaru (Oct 6, 2005)

Kreator - Violent Revolution


----------



## basiK (Oct 6, 2005)

*Primus - My Name Is Mud
*
_My name is mud, but call me alowishus devadander abercrombie_


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 6, 2005)

*Unearth - Only The People!* 


Chek this out


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2005)

*Rebel, Rebel*_ by David Bowie_


----------



## Ryu (Oct 6, 2005)

*Trespassers William - I Know*

*-*


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Iwonn (Oct 6, 2005)

Placebo - Pure Morning


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

GWAR - Bad, Bad Men

Still relevant, still sarcastic, and continuously getting better as musicians.

And their new album is being produced by Deving ****ing Townsend

Guess how excited I am O.O


----------



## Nihao (Oct 6, 2005)

*Nighttime Birds* by The Gathering

_When they fly
through the night as beautiful
nighttime birds_


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 6, 2005)

These good people - The Gathering

:music  i love her voice...


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

Strapping Young Lad - We Ride

the most amazing fucking solo.

LOVE it.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 6, 2005)

Blue Lights by Pretty Girls Make Graves


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 6, 2005)

Porcupine Tree - Shallow

Newest CD is great.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 6, 2005)

*Death - The Philosopher*


Brilliant guitars and bass, awesome drums, vicious vocals, intelligent lyrics and one of the most influential bands in the Death metal scene.

RIP Chuck.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 6, 2005)

Yuki Matsuoka, Akeno Wantanabe, Yuri Shiratori-Maze of the dark


----------



## mow (Oct 6, 2005)

*Mogwai - Take Me Somewhere Nice
*

Easily one of the most moving and best tracks by Mogwai. So sad it makes feel like crying. Powerful, gloomy, shrouded vocals and excellent guitar/drumbs combo. I love it.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 6, 2005)

jimmy eat world - pain

i love this song it gets me pumped. bring it on suckers!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 6, 2005)

Romi Paku-Sweet Memories


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2005)

Fidelity Jones - Destructor

Electric Punk, Cool


----------



## Twizted (Oct 6, 2005)

*Jimmy Eat World *- 23

Amazing song.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 6, 2005)

Teen Idles - Get Up and Go

Loud + Fast =


----------



## BushidoPunk (Oct 6, 2005)

Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake

Great fucking CD.  If you're into metal, buy this CD right now.  Probably one of the best metal bands I've listened to in awhile.


----------



## mow (Oct 6, 2005)

*The Roots - The Seed*

_I don't ask, for much these days
And I don't bitch, and whine, if I don't get my way
I only wanna fertilize another behind my lover's back
I sit and watch it grow standin' where I'm at
Fertilize another behind my lover's back
And I'm keepin' my secrets mine
I push my seed in her push for life
Its gonna work because I'm pushin' it right
If Mary drops my baby girl tonight
I would name her Rock-N-Roll_

Black Though and ?uestlove <3. wicked track, simply a fantastic track off a fantastioc reocrd by a fantastic band.

The Roots \m/


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 6, 2005)

Wake Me Up When September Ends- Green Day


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 7, 2005)

Limp Bizkit ft Methodman - N2Gether Now!


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 7, 2005)

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Rockets Fall on Rocket Falls*


----------



## NaRa (Oct 7, 2005)

Relient K-Softer Me
Me and my friend are doing the acoustic version for our final in guitar class ^.^
Their first album was gold.

Where am I!? Where are you?
There's so much time so little to do
We're busy doing nothing cause it's vanity we prize.
You can't see nothing cause you can't see through your eyes.
They're covered with a film, you're blinded by yourself.
You're the one to blame but you pretend it's someone else. 

*Life could you be a little softer to me.
Life could you be a more gentle to me.
Yeah I know this is a selfish plea,
Because Christ sacrificed his flesh
On the cross for me
But this world is hard,
It's cruel and I wish it could be...
Softer to me *

I'm still alive. That much is true
I've never lied, well, I guess I've told a few.
There's nothing to see because I brought nothing to show.
The coversation got too deep, I shrug and tell you I' don't know.
This life can get so hard, this world can be so cruel,
Sometimes I fall apart I feel just like a useless tool.


----------



## basiK (Oct 7, 2005)

Rage Against The machine - Take the Power Back


----------



## De Monies (Oct 7, 2005)

In Praise Of Sha Na Na - by The Dead Milkman


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 7, 2005)

Evanescence - Going Under


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 7, 2005)

Imperanon - Rhythm of Pain


----------



## Twizted (Oct 7, 2005)

*Linkin Park* - Numb


----------



## Redemption (Oct 7, 2005)

Dune - Keep The Secret


----------



## Meijin (Oct 7, 2005)

*The Mars Volta - Drunkship Jam*


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 7, 2005)

Coldplay-Shiver


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 7, 2005)

*State Of Alert - Draw Blank*


----------



## louuster (Oct 7, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Trampled Underfoot
That's definitely a horny song  very catchy


----------



## Vikrat (Oct 7, 2005)

Imperiet - ?rhundradets brott

Old swedish band.Good.


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 7, 2005)

Frank Zappa - Night school


----------



## TDM (Oct 7, 2005)

*Ashes to Ashes*_ by David Bowie_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 7, 2005)

*Asshole Dub - Minor Threat*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 7, 2005)

Pale Monument by Sigh. The dials all the way up, and Its awesome!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 7, 2005)

Eminem-Just lose it


----------



## louuster (Oct 7, 2005)

\m/ for the new Sigh!
Sigh - The Enlightenment Day


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 7, 2005)

L'arc en Ciel-Neo Universe


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2005)

Sigh - The Tranquillizer Song

Holy mind fuck batman...

Hahaha, Nocturnal Visions Revisted by Arcturus is next. Awesome \m/


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 7, 2005)

Stabbing Westward - What do I have to do.

oh, wait. Song just changed.

Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2005)

Babylon Mystery Orchestra - Celestial Kiss

Unique vocals, excellent acoustic guitars, and hints of a metal potential. One of those SOundclick random tries that actually turned out to be good.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 8, 2005)

*The Widow*-The Mars Volta


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 8, 2005)

Peruvian Cocaine by Immortal Technique


----------



## Vikrat (Oct 8, 2005)

Dschingis Khan - Moskau


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 8, 2005)

From autumn to ashes -  placentapede


----------



## De Monies (Oct 8, 2005)

Little Sister - by Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 8, 2005)

Linkin Park-A place for my head


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 8, 2005)

Spearhead - Red Beans and Rice

Seriously, this shit is so smooth and mellow, intelligent and funny. Just awesome.


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 8, 2005)

Ayumi Hamasaki - Evolution


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 8, 2005)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation-Blackout


----------



## Twizted (Oct 8, 2005)

*Journey* - Don't Stop Believing


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 8, 2005)

Dir en Grey-C


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 8, 2005)

*Brian Wilson - Cabin Essence*

First off, this was written and mostly recorded in '66, and every time I listen to Smile my mind is blown away. It's really an intruiging question.

What if it had been released when it should have? What impact could this ground-breaking geius album have had on the American Music scene?

Another thing that always comes to mind is that, no matter when it was created, it is STILL a brilliant album if not _quite_ (yet still expiremental and amazingly full of depth) as ground-breaking now.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 8, 2005)

Hyde-Hello


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 8, 2005)

the pixies - here comes youre man


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 8, 2005)

Gackt-Lust for Blood


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 8, 2005)

Brian Wilson - Good Vibrations.

Now this is a version of Good Vibrations I can get behind.

Morbidly cheerful, and depressingly beautiful.


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 8, 2005)

Yellowcard: _"Breathing"._


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 8, 2005)

Break Free - Keishara


----------



## Masah (Oct 8, 2005)

"Coming Clean"-Green Day, but now it ended so "Before I Forget"-Slipknot


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 8, 2005)

Saviours of Jazz Ballet - Mew


----------



## Liengod (Oct 8, 2005)

At the Drive In - One Armed Scissors


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2005)

*Another Brick In The Wall*_ by Pink Floyd_

How can you have your pudding, if you don't eat your meat!

Hey! You! Yes you! Stand still!


----------



## Gvaz (Oct 8, 2005)

Beat Your Heart Out - *The Distillers*

also *UNDEROATH* IS THE BEST BAND EVER <3


----------



## superman_1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Bleach Opening Theme ...uh the second one.... dont know the name...


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 9, 2005)

Atomsk said:
			
		

> At the Drive In - One Armed Scissors



Yes! 

*Q and Not U - And The Washington Monument Blinks Goodnight*

_Inside the convex lens, we all crash new jet planes tonight, 
and the sin is back in medicine.
Beltway goes around.
Monuments are thinking.
Beltway burns down.
Monuments are sinking.
And it's on...
Everything's fine.
We'll sleep on ice when this bed is on fire.
We'll sleep all nice but instead of retire.
We'll kick those lights out.
This party is on fire.
We'll kick these lights out.
Your party is on fire. _


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Brian Wilson - Heroes and Villains.

Just
Awesome.


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 9, 2005)

Great lake swimmers - The man with no skin


----------



## Arima Teppei (Oct 9, 2005)

Last song - Gackt 

me just love this song


----------



## De Monies (Oct 9, 2005)

Gackt is like an epidemic - suddenly everybody is listneing to that song @__@ 

Tainted Love - version done by THE LIVING END    cannot WAIT for big day out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happybunnyno1 (Oct 9, 2005)

Paul Oakenfold - Ready Steady Go


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2005)

*Breathe*_ by Pink Floyd_

I needed something to calm down my frustration. I can't get the damn browser to unblock images from this site. >_<


----------



## furious styles (Oct 9, 2005)

nine inch nails - all the love in the world 

the new album is amazing..

lol my girlfriend is obsessed with gackt...it used to be alot worse...but yeah..its crazy how people get hooked on him.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 9, 2005)

Ten Speed (of God's Blood and Burial) - Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 9, 2005)

^ nice song  (seen them live)
Grea lake swimmers - Great lake swimmers


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 9, 2005)

foo fighters: times like these


----------



## basiK (Oct 9, 2005)

*Rage against the machine - Freedom*

_Anger is a gift_


----------



## [TK]Hinata (Oct 9, 2005)

Lil Kim - Lighters Up (Dirty)


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 9, 2005)

Mayo Suzukaze-Ai Suru Hito wo Mamoru Tame ni

Image song by Kenshin from Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2005)

*Eight Days A Week*_ by The Beatles_


----------



## Nihao (Oct 9, 2005)

*Heal* by Leaves' Eyes


----------



## Ruri (Oct 9, 2005)

Your Cloud - Tori Amos

I just really like this song.


----------



## happygolucky (Oct 9, 2005)

*The Roots - The Seed 2.0*

I don't ask, for much these days
And I don't bitch, and whine, if I don't get my way
I only wanna fertilize another behind my lover's back
I sit and watch it grow standin' where I'm at
Fertilize another behind my lover's back
And I'm keepin' my secrets mine
I push my seed in her push for life
Its gonna work because I'm pushin' it right
If Mary drops my baby girl tonight
I would name her Rock-N-Roll

:music


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2005)

*I Want To Ride My Bicycle*_ by Queen_


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 9, 2005)

*Radiohead - Paranoid Android*

_Ambition makes you look pretty ugly.
Kicking and squealing gucci little piggy.
You don't remember.
You don't remember.
Why don't you remember my name?
Off with his head, man.
Off with his head, man.
Why don't you remember my name? I guess he does..._


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Pain - Learn How to Die

Pain. Industrial Nu-Metal from one of the defining masters of Death Metal. It is damn good.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 9, 2005)

This Flesh A Tomb by Atreyu


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

*Faith No More - Ugly in the Morning*

Heheh, it's true.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 9, 2005)

Domination by The Smalls. One of the catchiest songs EVER, period.


----------



## Twizted (Oct 9, 2005)

*Weezer* - Jaime


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Mong Hang - Sap Alan on the Tellial

I have no fucking clue what this song is about, but it's one of the more bizarre and awkward songs I have ever heard. Fun though.


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 9, 2005)

*Saosin - Bury Your Head*
_
I was feeling fine, you'll be coming clean tonight
and I'll be falling down with you once again.
Call me your valentine, call me once tonight
and I haven't said it's okay...

The things you said, I'm rehearsing them,
The things you said, I'm rehearsing them,

They went back on us.
(Until his eyes rolled back couldn't step it up).
I could know when to come on to it.
It's the thought that emerges.
(Take back couldn't step it up).
I could never love the ion change.

Bury your head, and the child smashed you down.
And the psalms will soon recall me again.
Fall down below.
I'll sleep tonight when you're okay
and I haven't said it's okay._


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Strapping Young Lad - Zen

Pure SYL awesomeness.


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 9, 2005)

*Bob Marley & Lauryn Hill - Turn Your Lights Down Low*

_[Bob Marley]
(Lauryn – Uh)
Turn your lights down low.
And-a pull your window curtain.
Oh let Jah moon come shining in...
Into our life again.
Saying ooh, it's been a long, long time (Lauryn - Long, long time).
I got this message for you, girl
But it seemed I was never on time.
Did I wanna get through to you, girly?
On time, on time (Lauryn - What).
I want to give you some love.
I want to give you some good, good loving (Lauryn - Mm, mm mm).
Oh I, oh I, oh I (Lauryn - Yeah).
I want to give you some good, good loving (Lauryn – Mm).

[Lauryn Hill]
Turn your lights down low (Word, word word).
Never ever try to resist, oh no (No, no, no).
Oh let your love come shining in (No, no, no).
Into our lives again (No, no, no).
Saying ooh, I love you (I love you, I love you)
And I want you to know right now (Know right now).
Ooh I love you (Uh uh, yeah, uh uh)
And I want you to know right now (Mm).
That I (No, no, no).
That I (No, no, no).
I wanna give you some love (Mm, uh, yeah, uh).
I wanna give you some good, good loving (Good, good).
Oh I, oh I, oh I (Mm, mm mm, mm).
I wanna give you some good, good loving. _


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Porcupine Tree - A Smart Kid


----------



## louuster (Oct 9, 2005)

The Clash - London Calling
The entire album is really good .


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Jerry Cantrell - Feel the Void

Pure fucking psychedelic stoner rock at it's finest.


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tommy Overture*_ by The Who_

The tuba in that song kicks so much ass.


----------



## Twizted (Oct 10, 2005)

*Europe *- The Final Countdown

Hahaha thank you Arrested Development.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Crotchduster - Mr Indigent Erection

Hahhahahha
HHAHAHhashahhshhahahah


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 10, 2005)

*Metric - Dead Disco*

_*Tits out, pants down!
Overnight to London.*
Touch down, look around.
Everyone's the same.
Worldwide, air tight.
No one's got a face left to blame
And all we get is...

Dead disco. 
Dead funk. 
Dead rock and roll.
Remodel 
Everything has been done!_


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 10, 2005)

*Metric - Dead Disco*

_*Tits out, pants down!
Overnight to London.*
Touch down, look around.
Everyone's the same.
Worldwide, air tight.
No one's got a face left to blame
And all we get is...

Dead disco. 
Dead funk. 
Dead rock and roll.
Remodel 
Everything has been done!_


----------



## Liengod (Oct 10, 2005)

*"At the Drive in - Heliotrope"*

Beneath the residue of film
Beneath the chemicals
That the picture split
The ouija board had
Spelled its name
In tiki torches set aflame
Taking rations from the ballet box
Cursing like sweet tarts

Increase the dosage
Count back from 10

And it was written down
Touching earth in a capital faunt
Heat seeking gums bleeding
Fingers snapping
At the catacomb stabbings
Taking rations from the ballet box
Cursing like sweet tarts

Adhesive she said
Don't stick to me

Inseminating motives of lukewarm persistence
Let the theives in
Through the front door
Let them take what they've been missing

It's as if
Someone raised the
Price of dying
To maximum vend again

Turn slowly for maximum vend...​


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Solefald - Sun I Call

WOW.

*WOW!*

Post-black wins this year. SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 10, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Crotchduster - Mr Indigent Erection
> 
> Hahhahahha
> HHAHAHhashahhshhahahah



YES.  Not listening to anything at the moment, but do have an urge to listen to Blind Guardian - And then there was Silence.

Just had to comment about Crotchduster.  They are funny.  Unfortunately they could be amazing if they tried.  I am a bit disaapointed with Capharnaum, which has member(s)? of CD in it.


----------



## Miss Asphyxia (Oct 10, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails- Reptile.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

My first experience with Critchduster. They have now dethroned Zimmershole..a VERY, *VERY* difficult thing.

NP: Solefald - Sea I Called

Solefald.....are brilliant.


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 10, 2005)

No music today, sadly.. It's Bleach, episode 28.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Samas - Nihilistic Yell

The Sigh/Solefald influence is strong, and not a bad thing at all.

Musically, it's above average post-black metal, with .......a harmonica.

\m/ O.o \m/


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 10, 2005)

Dir en Grey - Mask


----------



## basiK (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tool - Aenema*

Learn to swim.
Cuz I'm praying for rain
And I'm praying for tidal waves
I wanna see the ground give way.
I wanna watch it all go down.
Mom please flush it all away.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 10, 2005)

*At the Drive In - Arc Arsenal*


----------



## Oompje (Oct 10, 2005)

Scientist - Coldplay


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Sigh - The Last Elegy

I'm on a post-black bender.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 10, 2005)

*Creed - with arms wide open*

i feel ashamed of listening to it, but ...... it s so nice


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 10, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Children of the Damned

\m/


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

You should be...you should be...

*Ulver - We Are the Dead*

Ghosts presence, 
ghost music in the radio at night,
when you can't sleep, in the line of shadows
around the glowing red eye.


wicked stuffs.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 10, 2005)

*Four Tet - My Angel Rocks back and forth*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 10, 2005)

Miki Fujitani-Suki toka ja Nakute


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Arcturus - Shipwrecked Frontier Pioneer

The vocals in this track just rule...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 10, 2005)

Yuji Ueda-Kokoro no Hadaka

Image song by Sanosuke from Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Sigh - Divine Graveyard

Amazing keyboard work.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 10, 2005)

Dir en Grey-Garbage


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 10, 2005)

Great lake swimmers - Great lake swimmers
i cant get enough of this song its soooo good  it makes me even more calm


----------



## Vikrat (Oct 10, 2005)

Iced Earth - Blessed are you

_Blessed are you
Blessed am i
Children of the night
Children of the night_


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 10, 2005)

Hyde-Horizon


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2005)

*Ashes to Ashes*_ by David Bowie_

The song sounds laid back, but still energetic somehow.

Plus the line "ashes to ashes, funk to funky, we know Major Tom's a junkie" just rules


----------



## Crowe (Oct 10, 2005)

D-12 - Purple Hills


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 10, 2005)

*Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly*

_Into the distance, a ribbon of black.
Stretched to the point of no turning back.
A flight of fancy on a windswept field.
Standing alone my senses reeled.
A fatal attraction is holding me fast, how
Can I escape this irresistible grasp?

Can't keep my eyes from the circling skies.
Tongue-tied and twisted Just an earth-bound misfit, I...

Ice is forming on the tips of my wings.
Unheeded warnings, I thought I thought of everything.
No navigator to find my way home.
Unladened, empty and turned to stone.
A soul in tension that is learning to fly.
Condition grounded but determined to try.
Can't keep my eyes from the circling skies.
Tongue-tied and twisted just an earth-bound misfit._


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Strapping Young Lad - Shitstorm

Alien is still one of '05's strongest albums.

But given how awesome '05 has been, it's stiff competition.


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 10, 2005)

*The Mars Volta - Concertina*

_In denial, who will come clean all the ravenous debris?
In disguise, sideswiped by penance cerecloth sentencing.
This scapegrace will pay my barking harangue...
Are you listening?
On the 14th you stole what hasn't grown old.
In denial, file this under a bridge that he can't leave.
Will those shadows glare from that blank-rimmed stare in a vacancy hush?_


----------



## Twizted (Oct 10, 2005)

My soft side says: *Coldplay *- Fix You


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Oct 10, 2005)

Rie Fu-Life is Like a Boat


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 10, 2005)

Solefald - Epictetus & Irreversibility

Thanks Cata.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Ulver - Blinded by Blood

Beautifully creepy.

and you're welcome Pants.
Enjoy


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kind Of Like Spitting - Passionate*
_
We feel our heads collapsing,
Until we find some kind of space.
It comes on slow and then it takes over.
Let's be passionate!
It's not like we'll get another chance to do this.
Don't be embarrassed!
Go over the top but come up from the bottom.
Let's be passionate!
It's not like we'll get another chance to do this.
Don't be embarrassed!
Your heart, your lips...
The parts of your being that I miss.
They have seasoned me over the last year
But haven't we been here before?
We've got something against the words,
When there's nothing behind it.
I want to take these little minutes,
Try to find myself some space.
I want to relive little minutes
Try to keep the dream awake..._


----------



## basiK (Oct 10, 2005)

Pavement - Blue Hawaiian


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 11, 2005)

Nevermore - Bittersweet Feast.

Guitars. SO awesome.
Vocals.
Amazing...


----------



## basiK (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tool - Hush*

Tip top song.
<3 that intro bass riff.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 11, 2005)

Hypocrisy - Livin to Die

Hypocrisy realy blew the competition out of the water this year. The addition of HorghfromImmortal only thickened their sound, and Peters vocals hit new levels of brutality.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 11, 2005)

Take Cover by* Acceptance*


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 11, 2005)

*Bjork - Pagan Poetry*

_He offers
A handshake.
Crooked
Five fingers.
They form a pattern,
Yet to be matched.

On the surface simplicity,
But the darkest pit in me
It's pagan poetry...
Pagan poetry...

Morsecoding signals (signals)...
They pulsate (wake me up) and wake me up
(pulsate) from my hibernate...

On the surface simplicity.
Swirling black lilies totally ripe
But the darkest pit in me,
It's pagan poetry.
Swirling black lilies totally ripe
Pagan poetry..._


----------



## De Monies (Oct 11, 2005)

*WEST END RIOT *- by The Living End <333


----------



## Sarachi (Oct 11, 2005)

The Good Life - Dont Make Love So Hard


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 11, 2005)

*D'Arcadia - Théatre du Satan*


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 11, 2005)

L'Arc en Ciel - Flower


----------



## basiK (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tool & Rage Against the Machine: You Can't Kill the Revolution*

_You can kill the revolutionary
But you can't kill the revolution_


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 11, 2005)

*Leave's Eyes - Leave's Eyes
*

she has a wonderful voice


----------



## Nihao (Oct 11, 2005)

^ She does ! 

*Like Fountains* by The Gathering


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 11, 2005)

Entombed we collide - Death by Stereo


----------



## Nihao (Oct 11, 2005)

*All is full of love* by Björk
-such a beautiful song. T-T

_You'll be given love
You'll be taken care of
You'll be given love
You have to trust it_


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 11, 2005)

Tool - Schism

I simply love Lateralus, what a gorgeously crafted album.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 11, 2005)

The The - I've Been Waitin' For Tomorrow (All Of My Life)


*Spoiler*: _Lots of lyrics, but they are good and worth a read :-)_ 





> I'm hiding in the corner
> Of an overgrown garden
> Covering my body in leaves
> And trying not to breath
> ...


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 11, 2005)

*Internal Affairs - Why Be Sexy?*

Intelligent, thoughtful and very well-written.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 11, 2005)

nine inch nails : right where it belongs


*Spoiler*: _fucking awesome lyrics_ 





See the animal in his cage that you built,
Are you sure what side you're on?
Better not look him too closely in the eye,
Are you sure what side of the glass you are on?

See the safety of the life you have built,
Everything where it belongs.
Feel the hollowness inside of your heart,
And it's all,
Right where it belongs.

What if everything around you,
Isn't quite as it seems?
What if all the world you think you know,
Is an elaborate dream?

And if you look at your reflection,
Is that all you want to be?
What if you could look right through the cracks,
Would you find yourself,
Find yourself afraid to see?

What if all the world's inside of your head,
Just creations of your own?
Your Devils and your Gods,
All the living and the dead,
And you're really all alone?

You can live in this illusion,
You can choose to believe.
You keep looking but you can't find the words,
Now you're hiding in retreat.

What if everything around you,
Isn't quite as it seems?
What if all the world you used to know,
Is an elaborate dream?

And if you look at your relection,
Is that all you want to be?
What if you could look right through the cracks,
Would you find yourself,
Find yourself afraid to see?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 11, 2005)

Blackalicious - Noewhere Fast

Love Blackalicious, and this is hip-hop I knew and loved even before meeting the NF Hip-hop fanboys


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 11, 2005)

Yoake Mae-Heart of Sword


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2005)

*Helpless Dancer*_ by The Who_


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 11, 2005)

Utada Hikaru-First Love


----------



## Rasen Aki (Oct 11, 2005)

Kimi to iu Hana by Asian Kung-fu Generation because for I just love the style of AKFG's music


----------



## Ruri (Oct 11, 2005)

Yubiwa - Maaya Sakamoto


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2005)

Orakle - L'Instant Du Dessus

French expiremental Black Metal.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 12, 2005)

mahavishnu orchestra - vital transformation


......and now radiohead - paranoid android


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2005)

*Revolution*_ by The Beatles_

I like the guitar in that song.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 12, 2005)

*Blind Guardian - Mirror, Mirror*

It's my favourite song right now.


----------



## Redemption (Oct 12, 2005)

Dune - Million Miles Away From Home


----------



## Nickola (Oct 12, 2005)

Right now ???
huh.. Naruto OST 01 [Rocks] ^_^


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 12, 2005)

Deine lakaien - Vivre
very nice song


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 12, 2005)

L`Arc en Ciel - Route 666


----------



## NaRa (Oct 12, 2005)

John Lennon-Imagine


----------



## mow (Oct 12, 2005)

*Madlib - Slim's Return*

I cant get enough of this, what a brilliant remake. So groovy , hiphoppy, jazzy and funky.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2005)

Demonoid - Death

WICKEDLY deadly od school death filtered through the Therion beast.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 12, 2005)

*A Silver Mt. Zion** - This Gentle Hearts Like Shot Birds Fallen*

I never can get enough of this song lately.


----------



## basiK (Oct 12, 2005)

Modest Mouse - The Ocean Breathes Salty


----------



## mow (Oct 12, 2005)

basiK said:
			
		

> Modest Mouse - The Ocean Breathes Salty



Wont you carry it in?


----------



## GSurge (Oct 12, 2005)

*Talib Kweli - Get By*

I never ever get tired of this song.


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 12, 2005)

Jin - Perspective

imo jin made a underground gem


[Chorus]
They say hip hop’s fallin’ apart
But that wont stop us from callin it art
Yea we gotta hold it down as a collective
And make sure that they see our (per-per-per-perspective)
They say hip hop’s fallin’ apart
But that wont stop us from callin’ it art
Yea we gotta hold it down as a collective
And make sure that they see our (per-per-per-perspective)

Hip Hop ain’t the same it’s a shame they closed Rawkus
Disappointin’ like the Knicks to New Yorkas
All I hear is a buncha lames ‘n shit talkers
Wheres the Kanes, Rakims and Chris Parkers?
Real MCs, are damn near extinct
Last time I heard some shit was Built from Cuban Links
Just think, other than that, the rest of the shit stinks
Better work out the kinks before your ship sinks
Sip drinks, get crunk, shake your behind
That shit is coo but it don’t stimulate your mind
Time to take it back on some ’91 shit
The ?De La - Tribe? native tongue shit
Can’t forget that Onyx ‘throw your gun shit’
And of course you know you gotta knock that Pun shit
I come from a era where cats would just spit
Now after 2 bars I’m ready to press skip

[Chorus]

I represent the last of
The dope MCs, that would never pass up
Any opportunity to rip your ass up
Don’t let your mans and your fans have you gas’d up
You really not that nice, it aint hard the first week to go gold
When your label can cop half of what’s sold
You can have the top 10 billboard spots
Keep that, either way I’mma still get props
The Emcee ain’t got the throne naw not today
But I’m only bout 5 or 6 slots away, uh huh
I am the source being I’m that nice
Nas should’ve more than 3 and a half mics
Keep my craft tight, I know I can
No hit singles but I got die-hard fans
My instincts got me usin’ the pen’s ink
Not in a boy band but my flow is N SYNC (in sync)


----------



## SensesFail (Oct 13, 2005)

AFI- Morningstar


Will you believe in me tonight?


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 13, 2005)

SensesFail said:
			
		

> AFI- Morningstar
> 
> 
> Will you believe in me tonight?



Haha your username! I like their song "Martini Kiss." 

*Sufjan Stevens - Dress Looks Nice On You*

_I can see a lot of life in you.
I can see a lot of bright in you.
And I think the dress looks nice on you.
I can see a lot of life in you.

I can see a bed and make it too.
I can see a fireside turn blue.
And I can see the lot of life in you.
Yes, I can see a lot of life in you. _


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 13, 2005)

*Taking Back Sunday - Bonus Mosh Part II
Taking Back Sunday - A Decade Under The Influence*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 13, 2005)

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Moya*

^_^


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 13, 2005)

*The Porcupine Tree - Baby Dream In Cellophane*

_If you - wanted to,
You'd find - inside my mind.
Things so surreal,
My lips are sealed.

In the rain in cellphane,
Pale dogs and demigods.
They won't bring me down.
The clocks go round, they never stop.

I've been - in limousines.
I've nseen - inside your dreams.
It's raining there.
Try not to stare._


----------



## Redemption (Oct 13, 2005)

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## Zalet (Oct 13, 2005)

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Crowe (Oct 13, 2005)

*Cranberries - Zombie*
Another mother's breakin',
Heart is taking over.
When the vi'lence causes silence,
We must be mistaken.

It's the same old theme since nineteen-sixteen.
In your head, in your head they're still fighting,
With their tanks and their bombs,
And their bombs and their guns.
In your head, in your head, they are dying...

In your head, in your head,
Zombie, zombie, zombie,
Hey, hey, hey. What's in your head,
In your head,
Zombie, zombie, zombie?
Hey, hey, hey, hey, oh, oh, oh,
Oh, oh, oh, oh, hey, oh, ya, ya-a...


----------



## furious styles (Oct 13, 2005)

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood

classic....


----------



## Rikudou (Oct 13, 2005)

Don Paco de Lucia (guitar) with Don Camaron de la Isla  (cante) playing
'bulerias', but I don't know which song.

You don't know what this all emans do you  muahahahah


----------



## basiK (Oct 13, 2005)

*Bob marley - Redemption Song
*

_Won?t you help to sing
These songs of freedom?
cause all I ever have
Redemption songs
Redemption songs._




			
				moe said:
			
		

> Wont you carry it in?


-Carries moe in- =3


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2005)

*Bohemian Rhapsody*_ by Queen_

_Easy come, easy go, will you let me go...?_


----------



## Redemption (Oct 13, 2005)

Sound Garden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 13, 2005)

"_D-TechnoLife"_, UVERworld.


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 13, 2005)

Led Zeppelin- Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2005)

*Dark Side Of The Moon*_ by Pink Floyd_


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2005)

*Jill Scott - Golden*

BEST. HAPPY SONG. *EVER*


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2005)

I think I'll look that up then...

*Under Pressure*_ by David Bowie and Queen_


----------



## Ruri (Oct 13, 2005)

Bjork - Frosti

I love music-box style pieces.  The song that immediately follows it, 'Aurora', is also really good.


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 13, 2005)

Dark Tranquility - Damage Done


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 14, 2005)

*The Walkmen - We've Been Had*
_
Well I'm a modern guy. I don't care much for the go-go
or the retro image I see so often telling me to
keep trying. Maybe you'll get here someday.
Keep up the working, ok.
I close the book on them right there.

I see myself change as the days change over.
I hear the songs and the words don't change.
I write them out of the book right there.

We've been had, you say it's over.
Sometimes I'm just happy I'm older.
We've been had, I know it's over.
Somehow it got easy to laugh out loud. _


----------



## kire (Oct 14, 2005)

*Photograph-by Nickleback*
~its exactly how i feel when i think about my past and friends, especially when you look through the photoalbum..I have fallen in love with Nickleback, not just because of this song, but i seriously like a lot of their songs, and thats saying a lot-i dont usually have favorite bands. check them out!!


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 14, 2005)

*Radiohead - Karma Police*

_Karma police, I’ve given all I can, it’s not enough
I’ve given all I can, but we’re still on the payroll
This is what you get, this is what you get
This is what you get, when you mess with us
And for a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself
*And for a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself*_


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 14, 2005)

*Atreyu - Five Vicodin Chased With A Shot Of Clarity*


----------



## Ketari-san (Oct 14, 2005)

Bloodhound Gang - Mope.

Ahh...always gotta go with something funny...don't you agree? I absolutely love it


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG!!! Ketari is still alive :amazed

anyway

*Radiohead - Exit Music*

Wake... from your sleep
The drying of your tears
Today.. we escape
We escape.

Pack and get dressed
Before your father hears us
Before.. all hell.. breaks loose.

Breathe... keep breathing
Don’t lose.. your nerve.
Breathe... keep breathing
I can’t do this.. alone.


----------



## Nihao (Oct 14, 2005)

*Pink Cigarette* by Mr. Bungle


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 14, 2005)

^u have that from meepy? 

*Leave's Eyes - Leave's Eyes*


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 14, 2005)

Deine lakaien - Vivre


----------



## basiK (Oct 14, 2005)

*The Red Hot Chili Peppers - Pretty Little Ditty*

instrumental ownage...


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 14, 2005)

James Blunt - High


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 14, 2005)

*Hayden - Dynamite Walls*
_
Open your eyes,
Put it in drive,
get on the road, and just go.

City lights
turn the tree lines
and National Park signs.
Mountains approach
with small winding roads
and the air turns to falling snow.

Miles away or just up ahead.
It doesn't matter what,
Any of us is looking for.
We'll never find it, because
It's not even there._


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 14, 2005)

Enforsaken - Tales of Bitterness


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 14, 2005)

Twisted Sister- We're Not Gonna Take It


----------



## TDM (Oct 14, 2005)

*Money*_ by Pink Floyd_

I think I find myself listening to this song for the saxophone and guitar solo.


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 14, 2005)

the maple room - anxiety tells us all

a great band from my village there realy good if you like hardcore alternative


----------



## TDM (Oct 14, 2005)

*Johnny B. Goode*_ by Chuck Berry_

Meh, just lookin' at random music.


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 14, 2005)

*Blonde Redhead - Misery Is A Butterfly*

_What I say, I say only to you
Cause I love and I love only you.
Dearest Jane, I want to give you a dream
That no one has given you.

Remember when we found misery;
We watched her, watched her spread her wings
And slowly fly around our room,
And she asked for your gentle mind.

Misery is a butterfly.
Her heavy wings will warp your mind.
With her small ugly face
And her long antenna,
And her black and pink heavy wings._


----------



## Zalet (Oct 14, 2005)

Linkin Park - Faint


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 14, 2005)

*Elliot Smith - Waltz #2*
_
First the mic then a half cigarette,
Singing 'Cathy's Clown'.
That's the man she's married to now.
That's the girl that he takes around town.
She appears composed, so she is, I suppose.
Who can really tell?
*She shows no emotion at all,
Stares into space like a dead china doll.*
I'm never gonna know you now
But I'm gonna love you anyhow.
Now she's done and they're calling someone.
Such a familiar name.
I'm so glad that my memory's remote
Cause I'm doing just fine hour to hour, note to note.
Here it is, the revenge to the tune.
You're no good,
You're no good, you're no good, you're no good.
Can't you tell that it's well understood.
I'm never gonna know you now
But I'm gonna love you anyhow.
I'm here today and expected to stay on and on and on
I'm tired..._


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 14, 2005)

_"Listen to Your Heart"_, DHT.


----------



## TDM (Oct 14, 2005)

*The Kids Are Alright*_ by The Who_

The song seems like a more tame The Who song, but it's damn catchy.

_I don't mind other guy dancin' with my girl..._


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 14, 2005)

Smile like you mean it - The Killers


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 14, 2005)

Boston- It's Been Such a Long Time

My friends have better taste in music that I think.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 14, 2005)

Busta Move-Blue knife dream


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 14, 2005)

The scanty-I love you


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 14, 2005)

Type O Negative - Black #1

Loving you...was like...loving the dead.
It was like Fucking the Dead


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 14, 2005)

The scanty-I love you


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 14, 2005)

The scanty-I love you


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 14, 2005)

The scanty-I love you


----------



## HAKU_lover (Oct 14, 2005)

Final Fantasy Advent Children OST- Great movie soundtrack

Go! Younha Jpop status kids


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 15, 2005)

_We're Not Gonna' Take It,_ Twisted Sister.


----------



## Nihao (Oct 15, 2005)

*Lost Message* by Ambeon

_All day long I sit by the riverside
Watching the sunrise and the colors it brings
Here I can sing, 'cos there's no one around
Some birds fly above me, flying so free _


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 15, 2005)

Atreyu - right side of the bed


----------



## Vikrat (Oct 15, 2005)

Dorian by Demons & Wizards

Dorian 
Time is jealous 
Time is pain 

The gods will give 
The gods will take 
Youth will wane 
As age will gain 
We'll turn into ashes 
Like ashes will turn into dust 
Will turn into dust 
Will fade will fade will fade 

Dorian 
Oh how sad it is 
Time is jealous 
Time is pain


----------



## faux_fox (Oct 15, 2005)

Naruto
Gyu-ru-ru
(LOL)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 15, 2005)

The Ribbon Device - Determination

Don't know what it is.. I just found it...


----------



## Zalet (Oct 15, 2005)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 15, 2005)

*Apocalyptica - Toreador*


----------



## Crowe (Oct 15, 2005)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue *
Scar tissue that I wish you saw 
Sarcastic mister know it all
Close your eyes and I?ll kiss you ?cause
With the birds I?ll share
With the birds I?ll share
This lonely view
With the birds I?ll share
This lonely view

Push me up against the wall
Young Kentucky girl in a push-up bra
Fallin? all over myself
To lick your heart and taste your health ?cause
With the birds I?ll share
This lonely view...

Blood loss in a bathroom stall
Southern girl with a scarlet drawl
Wave good-bye to ma and pa ?cause
With the birds I?ll share
With the birds I?ll share
This lonely view
With the birds I?ll share
This lonely view

*Soft spoken with a broken jaw
Step outside but not to brawl
Autumn?s sweet we call it fall
I?ll make it to the moon if I have to crawl and
With the birds I?ll share
This lonely view...*

Scar tissue that I wish you saw
Sarcastic mister know it all
Close your eyes and I?ll kiss you ?cause
With the birds I?ll share
With the birds I?ll share
This lonely view
With the birds I?ll share
This lonely view...


----------



## De Monies (Oct 15, 2005)

*Punk Rock Girl *- by The Dead Milman 

_We got into a car
Away we started rollin'
I said "How much you pay for this?"
She said "Nothing man, it's stolen"
Punk rock girl you look so wild
Punk rock girl let's have a child
We'll name her Minnie Pearl
Just you and me
Eating fudge banana swirl
Just you and me
We'll travel round the world
Just you and me punk rock girl
_


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 15, 2005)

Savage Circus - Evil Eyes

The band the Thomen joined after Blind Guardian...they even sound like old BG.  I swear it's Hansi singing...


----------



## crystal-kay (Oct 15, 2005)

Fields of Hope - Tanaka Rie


----------



## Twizted (Oct 15, 2005)

*Mastermind* - Sail On


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2005)

*Time*_ by Pink Floyd_


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 15, 2005)

*Elliott Smith** - Georgia*

This song is pure awesome. It brought freaking tears to my eyes.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 15, 2005)

Moskau~Rammstein and TATU


----------



## Crowe (Oct 15, 2005)

*Thomas Dybdahl - Cecilia*

Cecilia,
you didn`t wanna give your heart away

You tear apart, angel eyes like bluebells
trembling hearts, leave your empty shells

Cecilia
you didnt wanna give your heart away
Cecilia,
you didn`t wanna leave it all behind

Here I am
Flesh and bones
Here I am
Flesh and bones
*
Did he touch you?
Shameful and disgraced?
Did he rob your joy of the embrace?

Cecilia,
you didn`t wanna give your heart away

Cecilia,
you didn`t wanna leave it all behind

Here I am
Flesh and bones
Here I am
Flesh and bones
Here I am
Flesh and bones *


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 15, 2005)

*The Kite-Eating Tree - Sighs Of The Curator*
_
Set your wingtips on your soapbox, 
keep your conscience on my stash box (they'll print your face on money).
Put your jackboots on my voice box, 
keep them focused on hollow subplots (they'll print your face on money).
Give them something to wave, 
something to shoot, 
something well thought out to refute.
They want to see if we're brave or just empty boots.
When the pig flies blind, double check for your name on the chute.
This is everything we've got (we're going nowhere).
The lies you tell to yourself are the last ones caught.
Package scapegoats, 
smoke and stage lights: 
show off slit throats to get the checks signed (they'll print your face on money)._


----------



## louuster (Oct 15, 2005)

Solefald - Survival of the outlaw
so awesome :amazed \m/


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 16, 2005)

Love is - Jah Cure


----------



## Ephemeral (Oct 16, 2005)

Alexisonfire - Accidents ^_^


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 16, 2005)

Porcupine Tree - Trains.

Awesome...but then everything Porcupine Tree dies, is awesome.


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 16, 2005)

B'z - Nightbird


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 16, 2005)

This is not like home - Great lake swimmers


----------



## Gold3n_boy (Oct 16, 2005)

Oasis - Keep the Dream Alive.


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 16, 2005)

Billy Idol- White Wedding


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2005)

*Brain Damage*_ by Pink Floyd_


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 16, 2005)

piano music from FF8


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2005)

*Bell Boy*_ by The Who_


----------



## basiK (Oct 16, 2005)

*The Red Hot Chili Peppers - Funky Monks*

_There are no monks in my band
There are no saints in this land
I'll be doin' all I can
If I die an honest man_


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 16, 2005)

Straylight Run - It Never Gets Easier


----------



## basiK (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tool - Opiate*

_My Gods will
becomes me.
When he speaks out,
he speaks through me.
He has needs
like I do.
We both want 
to rape you.

Jesus Christ, why don't you come save my life.
Open my eyes and blind me with your light
and your lies.
_


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 16, 2005)

*The Gathering - Beautiful War*


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 16, 2005)

Kansas city 90210 - From autumn to ashes


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

Tool//Chevelle - idle


----------



## Ruri (Oct 16, 2005)

Spirited Away OST - One Summer's Day


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 16, 2005)

*Radiohead - Karma Police*


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 16, 2005)

The Westfield High School Marching Band- Afternoon Delight (from Anchorman)


----------



## Twizted (Oct 16, 2005)

*Weezer* - Say It Aint So


----------



## Jagermonster (Oct 16, 2005)

"Sargent D and the S.O.D."- Stromtroopers of Death

This song makes me want to go out and make someone bite the curb.


----------



## basiK (Oct 16, 2005)

*Ben Harper - Walk Away*


----------



## 8018 (Oct 16, 2005)

Move
*~Thousand Foot Krutch*


----------



## KK (Oct 16, 2005)

Mama Cass Elliot - _Make Your Own Kind of Music_


----------



## Meijin (Oct 17, 2005)

*The Mars Volta - Cassandra Geminni (Live RIMAC Center 4/22 ) *

Night forevermore
Night forevermore
All the children crying
Night forevermore
All the children crying
Night forevermore
All the elders dying
Night forevermore
The knives in the butcher shop
Night forevermore
The fetus crying in the womb
Night forevermore
The priest fondling the children
Night forevermore
Jesus was hanging down
Night forevermore
Oh, the devil is a flower
Plucked from a cloud
Night forever, night forever, night forever
Night forevermore
Night forevermore

There is a ghost
It goes on
No one but I know
It's lingering on


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 17, 2005)

Cutey - Troots and Ice


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 17, 2005)

Schwarz Stein - Perfect Garden


----------



## Zalet (Oct 17, 2005)

*Play* - *David Banner*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 17, 2005)

Mew - White Lips Kissed


----------



## basiK (Oct 17, 2005)

*Modest mouse - Talking shit about a pretty sunset*

Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Looking kind of anxious in your cross armed stance
Like a bad tempered prom queen at a homecoming dance
And I claim I?m not excited with my life any more
So I blame this town, this job, these friends
The truth is it?s myself
And I?m trying to understand myself
And pinpoint where I am
By the time I get things figured out
I?ve change the whole damn plan
Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Talking shit about a pretty sunset
Blanketing opinions that I?ll probably reget soon
I?ve changed my mind so much I cant even trust it
My mind changed me so much I cant even trust myself


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 17, 2005)

A man alone - Finch


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 17, 2005)

Porcupine Tree - Lazarus


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 17, 2005)

Cream- White Room


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 17, 2005)

Solefald - Where Birds Have Never Been

There's a heavy old school death metal influence here, and it is good.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 17, 2005)

*Elliott Smith** - New Disaster*

Love the melody of this song. Very calming and sad.


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 17, 2005)

The Beatles- Ob-La-Di,Ob-La-Da


----------



## Sex (Oct 17, 2005)

Strapping Young Lad - AAA


----------



## Twizted (Oct 17, 2005)

*RHCP* - Road Trippin'


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 17, 2005)

Trey Songz - Pimp a lot


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 17, 2005)

Connection - Sean Paul feat Nina Sky


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 18, 2005)

~The Mixtape dudes~ ^^

Arcturus - My Angel

Heavy Death Avant Ballad...

It's brilliant!!


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 18, 2005)

Dir en Grey - Umbrella


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Oct 18, 2005)

Crush 40- What I'm Made Of


----------



## Twizted (Oct 18, 2005)

*Metallica *- Better Than You


----------



## basiK (Oct 19, 2005)

*Wesley Willis - Rock N Roll McDonald's * xDDDDDDD

McDonalds is the place to rock
It is a restaurant where they buy food to eat
It is a good place to listen to the music
People flock here to get down to the rock music

Rock and Roll McDonalds!
Rock and Roll McDonalds!
Rock and Roll McDonalds!
Rock and Roll McDonalds!

McDonalds will make you fat
They serve Big Macs
They serve Quarter-Pounders
They will put pounds on you

Rock and Roll McDonalds!
Rock and Roll McDonalds!
Rock and Roll McDonalds!
Rock and Roll McDonalds!

McDonalds hamburgers are the worst
They are worse than Burger King
A Big Mac has 26 grams of fat
A Quarter-Pounder has 28 grams of fat

Rock and Roll McDonalds!
Rock and Roll McDonalds!
Rock and Roll McDonalds!
Rock and Roll McDonalds!!!!!!!!!!@#@$!%#$!%$! 

mp3 - 


You just cant help but laugh and sing along at the same time xD


----------



## Nihao (Oct 19, 2005)

*Winter* by Tori Amos


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 19, 2005)

Rockets fall on rocket falls - godspeed you! black emperor


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

Just finished listening to 'Home Sweet Home', the music from the first Naruto movie. Very nice an emotional (not as in Emo-music, I actually mean emotional). I am currently listening to the different music you hear in the background in Naruto episodes.


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 19, 2005)

Naglfar - 12'th Rising

Black metal the way it should be.


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2005)

*Take On Me*_ by A Ha_

ATTACK OF EURO-TECHNO!


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 19, 2005)

Do Make Say Think- Goodbye Enemy Airship

Thanks to moe for that gem of a song.


----------



## Ame (Oct 19, 2005)

*High and Dry by Radiohead*

_You kill yourself for recognition you kill yourself to never ever stop..._


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

Seishun Kyousoukyoku by Sambomaster, it's a track from Naruto OST.


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 20, 2005)

Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast

*\m/*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 20, 2005)

Oceansize - A Homage to a Shame


----------



## crystal-kay (Oct 20, 2005)

Loop - Sakamoto Maaya


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 20, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Going to California.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 20, 2005)

_you say there's blood on your hands but it's fake, it's just red paint..._

*Sweet Size* - Gang Star

_give it one more try, it's gotta be better than last year..._


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 20, 2005)

Ryussei by TiA - Naruto OST


----------



## Narikaa (Oct 20, 2005)

Greenday - Homecoming


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 20, 2005)

L'Arc en Ciel - Cradle


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 20, 2005)

NO BOY NO CRY-  By Stance Punks (Naruto OST)


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2005)

*Undo*_ by Cool Joke_

I think I like theme songs a bit more now...


----------



## Oompje (Oct 20, 2005)

Jenny Was A Friend Of Mine - The Killers


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2005)

*In Bloom*_ by Nirvana_

It's pretty sad that the first song of theirs that I really liked was about people who didn't understand their songs.


----------



## kknaruto24 (Oct 20, 2005)

Blue Stare by The Silverscreen


----------



## Twizted (Oct 21, 2005)

*Weezer* - Rivers


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 21, 2005)

Son of Mr Green Genes - Frank Zappa


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2005)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Son of Mr Green Genes - Frank Zappa



Fantastic 

*Alog - objects began to appear from the future*

Very spacy feel. Wonderful merger of abstract noise and electronica with hints of ambience.


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 21, 2005)

Styx- Renegade


----------



## Narikaa (Oct 21, 2005)

Greenday - Basket Case...
Can't seem to get enough of them at the moment ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 21, 2005)

*I Against I - Bad Brains*

Love This Song! >


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 21, 2005)

*Nirvana - Rape me*

_Hate me
Do it and do it again
Waste me
Rape me, my friend
_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 21, 2005)

*Black, Jewish & Poor - Void*

Good Ol' Hardcore.


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2005)

*Baba O'Riley*_ by The Who_

I just found this song, expect me to listen to it


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 21, 2005)

*Only When I Sleep* - The Corrs


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 21, 2005)

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - The Freedom Club

10 minutes of mind blowing avant-metal


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 21, 2005)

*Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners*

I love this song, its so happy sounding.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 21, 2005)

Sean Paul-We be burnin'


----------



## Crowe (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tenecious D - Karate*

*Spoiler*: __ 




With karate I'll kick your ass
Here to Tiennamen Square.
Oh yeah, muthafucka,
I'm gonna kick your fuckin' derriere.
You broke the rules,
Now I'll pull out all your pubic hair,
You muthafucka.
You muthafucka.

Kyle betrayed me
And then he lied tried to hide
And I died deep inside
And you know the reason why.

I'm gonna kick your ass
From here to right over there.
Oh yeah muthafucka,
I'm gonna kick your fuckin' derriere.
You broke the rules,
Now I'll pull out all your pubic hair,
You muthafucka.
You muthafucka.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 21, 2005)

Do As Infinity-Rakuen

4th inuyasha ending


----------



## Ruri (Oct 22, 2005)

Loreena McKennitt - The Mystic's Dream


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 22, 2005)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Today


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 22, 2005)

Mirror - Gackt


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2005)

Korn - Did my Time

not my favorite song..but came on random on my itunes.


----------



## crystal-kay (Oct 22, 2005)

TM Revolution - Ignited (Gundam Seed Destiny)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 22, 2005)

A Tribe Called Quest -  Jazz (We've Got) 

I have never enjoyed hip hop this much


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 22, 2005)

violent pornography - System of a down


----------



## Twizted (Oct 22, 2005)

Metal Gear Solid theme


----------



## 8018 (Oct 22, 2005)

Faint
~Linkin Park


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 22, 2005)

Little Busters -the Pillows

Faint was about 3 minutes ago


----------



## Twizted (Oct 22, 2005)

Ahhh currently on *Metallica* - ...and Justice for All


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 22, 2005)

Live - White, Discussion


----------



## Crowe (Oct 22, 2005)

<*peK*> *Song*: Elvis Presley - 104 - don't be cruel *Album*: The Top 100 Top Hits Collection (5Cd)


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 22, 2005)

Showdown - ELO


----------



## basiK (Oct 22, 2005)

Sweet ava pek

*The Red Hot Chili Peppers - Get Up And Jump*


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2005)

Eminem - Role Model


----------



## Powerman (Oct 22, 2005)

MEW - Special

and after that...

lil wayne - Fireman


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 23, 2005)

*Shpongle - Levitation*

The traditional latin guitarwork, the flickering voices, the staccato drums. It's very tribal...but very modern...and trippy. VERY enjoyable.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 23, 2005)

*Wir sind Helden -  Von hir and blind*


----------



## mgrace (Oct 23, 2005)

ABC radio.... broadcasting a test match series on the BOARD GAME.. Test match hahaha.. Clasic


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 23, 2005)

Mnemic - Mechanical Spin Phenomenon

Great metal


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 23, 2005)

Old school hollywood - System Of A Down


----------



## DevilB0i (Oct 23, 2005)

nickelback-Hero


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 23, 2005)

*Smashing Pumpkins - By Starlight*

such a nice song


----------



## Lord Itachi (Oct 23, 2005)

This is yoru life


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 23, 2005)

Blazebrood said:
			
		

> MEW - Special



Good song.

Ellipsis 3 - Dreamend


----------



## basiK (Oct 23, 2005)

*Jimi Hendrix - Angel*

And I said fly on, my sweet angel.
Fly on through the sky.
Fly on, my sweet angel.
Tomorrow I?m gonna be by your side


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Shakira - Que Me Quedes T?


----------



## Powerman (Oct 23, 2005)

Korn - Make me bad


----------



## Fayt (Oct 24, 2005)

Lostprophets - My Summer


----------



## crystal-kay (Oct 24, 2005)

Chance - UVERworld


----------



## Redemption (Oct 24, 2005)

SoundGarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 24, 2005)

Luna Sea - With Love


----------



## Chorismo (Oct 24, 2005)

The likes of you again with Flogging Molly

Like Flogging Molly cause of their special Irish punkmusic and the mix of different instruments. Though they are most appreciated live than in the playlist


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 24, 2005)

Mr. Bungle - Super Mario Bros.

Greatest play of a video game song, ever...


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 24, 2005)

A man alone - Finch


----------



## Jagermonster (Oct 24, 2005)

"Foxy Lady"- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 24, 2005)

Goran Kafjes - Zagreb

Nice stuff, very smooth and flowing.


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2005)

*Squeeze Box*_ by The Who _

That banjo solo is godly.


----------



## [TK]Hinata (Oct 24, 2005)

Ayumi Hamasaki - Appears (Armin Van Buuren Remix)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

*My Girl Friend's Dead - The Vandals *


----------



## 8018 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hollow Back Girl
~Gwen Sterani

 this song >D
the video is awesome too! 
its so kawaii XD


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 24, 2005)

Utada Hikaru - hear me cry 
sad sad song but soo beautiful


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2005)

The Corrs - Only When I Sleep


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Oct 24, 2005)

Mike Shinoda, Lupe Fiasco, Ghostface Killa- Spray Paint


----------



## Ruri (Oct 24, 2005)

Last Exile OST - Prayer for Love


----------



## GSurge (Oct 24, 2005)

Darkman X - Damien III

(LORD JESUS)
 C'mon dog, look who you're fuckin
(PLEASE HELP ME)
 Whassup dog?  Man you buggin
(KEEP THE DEVIL)
 Thug life, thought we were tight
(OUT OF MY LIFE)
 I'll be back aight? (Psych)


----------



## Sex (Oct 24, 2005)

Death - Misanthrope


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2005)

*Should I Stay Or Go Now*_ by The Clash_

Whatever.


----------



## happygolucky (Oct 24, 2005)

Marion Raven - End of Me


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2005)

*Johnny b. Goode*_ by Chuck Berry_

Just rummaging around before I go to sleep.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2005)

*A Crisis After Another* - Toshiro Masuda


----------



## shnannerz (Oct 25, 2005)

Razorlight - Golden Touch


----------



## volpone (Oct 25, 2005)

bright eyes - bowl of orange


----------



## Devilish Angel (Oct 25, 2005)

Cemetery Drive - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

Arcturus - The Throne of Tragedy


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 25, 2005)

Moya - Goodspeed you black emperor


----------



## Redemption (Oct 25, 2005)

Metalica - The Lost Soundtrack


----------



## Ryu (Oct 25, 2005)

The Servant - Orchestra


----------



## Crowe (Oct 25, 2005)

The Servant - Cells


----------



## Voynich (Oct 25, 2005)

Racoon - Love You More


----------



## Nihao (Oct 25, 2005)

*Ankomst* by Leaves' Eyes


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 25, 2005)

The Pillows - My Beautiful Sun


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nada Surf  - Always love


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 25, 2005)

*Deine Lakaien - Over and done*


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2005)

*Tortoise - Unknown
*
Im giving _It's All Around You_ a spin for the first time since I bought it a year ago (>_<). Im loving it to bits.


----------



## ChaochroX (Oct 25, 2005)

Machine Gun by Jimi Hendrix

The machine gun sound they make


----------



## Powerman (Oct 25, 2005)

Blood Hound Gang - Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 25, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - I Never told you what i do for living / Helena


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 25, 2005)

Invocation of the Gate of Aat-Ankh-es-en-Amenti by Nile


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 25, 2005)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Geek U.S.A.


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2005)

*Straight to Hell*_ by The Clash_


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

*Bare Naked ladies - Brian Wilson*
STILL one of my favourite tracks of all time.


----------



## Magdalena (Oct 25, 2005)

Atreyu - Tulips Are Better

This has to be my favorite song by Atreyu I just love everything about it.


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2005)

*I Shot The Sheriff*_ by Eric Clapton (cover)_


----------



## Ruri (Oct 25, 2005)

Final Fantasy IX piano collection

My favorite study-music. ^^


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

Leftover Crack - Soon We'll Be Dead

Feeling a little arnachist tonight >.>


----------



## GuardianAngel (Oct 25, 2005)

Thunderstruck by ACDC
the beggining is awesome!!! youve been thunderstruck:music


----------



## GuardianAngel (Oct 25, 2005)

AcDC + thunderstruck


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

*VoiVod - Blame Us*

Angry socially conscious music all night long 

\m/


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 26, 2005)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Hold me tight


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 26, 2005)

Transplants, "American Guns"


----------



## Nihao (Oct 26, 2005)

*Harvester of Sorrow* by Metallica

_My life suffocates
Planting seeds of hate
I've loved, turned to hate
Trapped far beyond my fate_


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 26, 2005)

*Radiohead - Karma Police*

:music


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Oct 26, 2005)

*Green Day - American Idiot* 

And after that

*Louis Armstrong - Best of...*


----------



## Seany (Oct 26, 2005)

coldplay, trouble


----------



## Nihao (Oct 26, 2005)

*Immigrant Song* by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 26, 2005)

The man with no skin - great lake swimmers


----------



## De Monies (Oct 26, 2005)

*Creep* by RadioHead  

_I wish I was special
So fucking special..
But I'm a creep_


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful Green Wild Beast - Naruto OST


----------



## Nihao (Oct 26, 2005)

*Famous Blue Raincoat* by Leonard Cohen


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 26, 2005)

Beste bill - Gorki


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2005)

*Supersilent - 6.2*

Supersilent is my current drug. Featurign the audio virus Deathprod and a jazz collective; these guys combine ambience with free jazz.

Yeah, it's something else.


----------



## Dilemma (Oct 26, 2005)

*Shpongle - Once upon the sea of blissful awareness*

Crazy title, crazy song.
I love Shpongle.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

*The Streets - Dry Your Eyes*

I been hooked since moe first pimped me.

\m/


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 26, 2005)

*When Its Over - Wipers*

Horrifiying..


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 26, 2005)

Midnight Sun - Deine Lakaien


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 26, 2005)

*In This House That I Call Home - X*

Newah PunkaBilly!


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

*K'naan - What's Hardcore?*

_So what's hardcore? Really?
Are you hardcore? Hmm..._


----------



## Ruri (Oct 26, 2005)

Your Cloud - Tori Amos


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 26, 2005)

*"Kiss from a Rose"
*by
*Seal

*_ There used to be a greying tower alone on the sea.
You became the light on the dark side of me.
Love remained a drug that's the high and not the pill.
But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and
The light that you shine can be seen.
Baby,
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey.
Ooh,
The more I get of you,
Stranger it feels, yeah. 
And now that your rose is in bloom. 
A light hits the gloom on the grave. 
There is so much a man can tell you,
So much he can say.
You remain,
My power, my pleasure, my pain, baby 
To me you're like a growing addiction that I can't deny. 
Won't you tell me is that healthy, baby?
But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and the light that you shine can be seen.
Baby, 
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey.
Ooh, the more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah
Now that your rose is in bloom. 
A light hits the gloom on the grave, 
I've been kissed by a rose on the grave,
I've been kissed by a rose 
I've been kissed by a rose on the grave,
...And if I should fall along the way
I've been kissed by a rose 
...been kissed by a rose on the grave.
There is so much a man can tell you,
So much he can say.
You remain
My power, my pleasure, my pain. 
To me you're like a growing addiction that I can't deny, yeah 
Won't you tell me is that healthy, baby.
But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and the light that you shine can be seen.
Baby, 
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey.
Ooh, the more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah
Now that your rose is in bloom, 
A light hits the gloom on the grave. 
Yes I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey
Ooh, the more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah
And now that your rose is in bloom 
A light hits the gloom on the grave 
Now that your rose is in bloom, 
A light hits the gloom on the grave._​


----------



## happygolucky (Oct 26, 2005)

Madlib - Peace/Dolphin Dance

The only kind of jazzy/phunk'd up elevator music I'd -ever- listen to. 
Thanks moemoe. <3


----------



## Kashama (Oct 26, 2005)

Eye Of the tiger, i like to play "pump up music" during my late night studies. also i have a question and would like help. its hard because im explaining it in writing and it doesnt have lyrics. you know the pump up music where, in a movie usually,where the hero has to do something like press a button or else a nuclear weapon explodes. then it usually is played in slow motion, you hear a choire(made up of women)[the song that i actually want]. i guess another instance where it happens would be where a war is starting, like a very climactic war. Private message me if you have even a slight inclination of what im talking about.


----------



## Ephemeral (Oct 26, 2005)

Elliott Smith - Angel In The Snow

Don't cha know that I love you...


----------



## basiK (Oct 26, 2005)

June of 44 - Anisette


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 26, 2005)

No Boy No Cry - STANCE PUNKS


----------



## Ruri (Oct 26, 2005)

Aruarian Dance - Samurai Champloo OST


----------



## Nerf Herder (Oct 27, 2005)

*Heaven is a Halfpipe* by OPM


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

*K'naan - My Old Home*

God what an emotive and powerful album. There's amazing talent packed into this album, and it is full of emotions.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 27, 2005)

Agent Orange, "This Is All I Need"


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

*Matisyahu - Got No Water*

Wow I am VERY glad to have found this album. In conjunction with K'naan I am in paradise.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 27, 2005)

Death By Stereo, "Forever and a Day"


----------



## xeno (Oct 27, 2005)

*DJ GT* - Voices of Spring 2003

I love Digitally Imported!


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

*Buck 65 - Fifty Gallon Drum*

Gritty, rural and sarcastic. A damn good blending of the lines between hip-hop and country. Being as some of the greatest storytelling happens in these two styles, it's not really all that hard to find the similarities..


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 27, 2005)

Shonen Knife, "Catnip Dream"


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing Lasts - Shpongle


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 27, 2005)

Explosivo - Tenacious D


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

*K'naan - Hoobaale*

This mans flow is awesome.


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 27, 2005)

*My Chemical Romance - Im Not Okay (I Promise)*


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 27, 2005)

Evanescence - Before the Dawn


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 27, 2005)

Raikiri (background music in Naruto) - Toshiro Masuda


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

*Spearhead - Crime to be Broke in America*

Smooooth


----------



## Narikaa (Oct 27, 2005)

Nightwish - I wish I had an angel


----------



## dream00 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Fatboy Slim- Gangster Tripping*


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2005)

*Don't Fear The Reaper*_ by Blue Oyster Cult_


----------



## Amuro (Oct 27, 2005)

Raison d'Etre - Dir en grey


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

*Mos Def - New World Water*

Once I was a classic rock kid, then I became a metal-head. Now I am a full and complete music fanatic.

Thank you to all of you who helped me reach this point.


----------



## dream00 (Oct 27, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Mos Def - New World Water*
> 
> Once I was a classic rock kid, then I became a metal-head. Now I am a full and complete music fanatic.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who helped me reach this point.



You've officially been PeeUmPeD *flips Cata's collar*


*[730] Rza + MF DOOM-Biochemical Equation*


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

*poses dramatically*

*Nujabes - Kumomi*

Trippy, mellow, very laid back and smooth.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 27, 2005)

*311 - Frolic Room*

The new 311 album is really chill, I'm digging it.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 27, 2005)

The Fugees - Fu-gee-la
 *We used to be number 10, now we're permanent one
In the battle lost my finger, Mic became my arm*
Pistol nozzle hits your nasal, blood becomes lukewarm
Tell the woman be easy Naah squeeze the Charmin
Test Wyclef, see death flesh get scorned
Beat you so bad make you feel like you ain't wanna be born
And tell your friends stay the hell out of my lawn
Chicken George became Dead George stealin' chickens
From my farm, damn, another dead pigeon
If your mafiosos then I'm bringin' on Haitian Sicilians
Nobody's shootin', my body's made of hand grenade
*Girl bled to death while she was tongue-kissing a razor blade
That sounds sick maybe one day I'll write a horror
Blackula comes to the ghetto, jacks an ACURA
Stevie Wonder sees Crack Babies Be-Coming Enemies
Of their own families, what's going on?*
Armageddon come you know we soon done
Gun by my side just in case I gotta rump
A boy on the side of Babylon
Trying to front like he's down with Mount Zion


----------



## dream00 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Rancid - Ruby Soho  *

Ha, one of the only songs besides Fall Back Down that I like by Rancid XD


----------



## Fayt (Oct 27, 2005)

MSI - ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ruri (Oct 27, 2005)

Caught a Lite Sneeze - Tori Amos

I love the way the harpsichord is used in this song.


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 27, 2005)

*My Chemical Romance - Give 'Em Hell, Kid* !!


----------



## basiK (Oct 27, 2005)

*Modest Mouse - Polar Opposites*


Well i'm trying
I'm trying to drink away
the part of the day
that I cannot sleep away


----------



## xeno (Oct 28, 2005)

*Taproot* - Calling


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 28, 2005)

Jello Biafra with the Melvins - Enchanted Thoughtfist


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 28, 2005)

Face to Face, "Shoot the Moon"


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 28, 2005)

*Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country*

the clip really nice


----------



## furious styles (Oct 28, 2005)

Roni Size/Reprazent - Brown Paper Bag


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 28, 2005)

Shwarz Stein - Perfect Garden


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 28, 2005)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Jello Biafra with the Melvins - Enchanted Thoughtfist


coooool  

Frank Zappa - Willie the pimp


----------



## Hyuuga RoseSignet (Oct 28, 2005)

Kotoko-Agony


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2005)

*Baba O'Riley*_ by The Who_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 28, 2005)

*My Poor Friend Me - Bad Religion*

Some Good ol' Recipe for Hate.


----------



## Sex (Oct 28, 2005)

*Anarchy In The UK - Sex Pistols*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 28, 2005)

*Career Opportunities(Sandanista! Version) - The Clash*


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 28, 2005)

*K'naan - Boxing My Shadows*

This album is going to get worn out quickly


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 28, 2005)

*20 Years Of Dischord - Various Artists*

Kick Ass.


----------



## 8018 (Oct 28, 2005)

Zip
~*T.M.Revolution*

 that man


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 28, 2005)

*Bedouin Soundclash - Eloween Deowen*

Relaxing, mellow, smooth and highly enjoyable.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 28, 2005)

*Until The Lion Learns To Speak* by K'naan. ^Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 28, 2005)

*K'naan - Smile*

He does sound eerily similiar to Eminem on this track, but in a good way.


----------



## Sex (Oct 28, 2005)

*Murder City Devils - Bride of the Elephant Man*


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 29, 2005)

*Atreyu - The Remembrance Ballad ["The Curse" album]*


----------



## Narikaa (Oct 29, 2005)

Lacuna Coil - Swamped


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 29, 2005)

*Atreyu - Nevada's Grace*


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2005)

*Come on Eileen*_ by No Doubt (cover)_


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 29, 2005)

Queensrÿche - Empire

I love t3h prog kings!


----------



## De Monies (Oct 29, 2005)

Can't Take My Eyes Off You <33333 MUSE style XDD 

_let me love you baby, let me love you
you're just too good to be true, 
can't keep my eyes off you,
you feel like heaven to touch, 
I want to hold you so much <3333

I LOVE YOU BABY!!
AND IF IT'S QUITE ALRIGHT I NEED YOU BABY
TO WARM THE LONELY NIGHTS
I LOVE YOU BABY
TRUST IN ME WHEN I SAAAY~
OH PRETTY BABY!!_


----------



## DevilB0i (Oct 29, 2005)

twista Ft mariah - So lonely


----------



## Sex (Oct 29, 2005)

Haggard - _The Observer_


----------



## Ephemeral (Oct 29, 2005)

Seal - Crazy


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 29, 2005)

Bouncing Souls, "Bullying the Jukebox"


----------



## Ruri (Oct 29, 2005)

Maaya Sakamoto - Tune the Rainbow


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 29, 2005)

waterproof elegance - cornflames (good belgium rock)


----------



## furious styles (Oct 29, 2005)

Soul Survivor - Young Jeezy feat. Akon


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 29, 2005)

*Jimi hendrex-*Purple Haze


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 29, 2005)

*My Chemical Romance - Thank You For The Venom*


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 29, 2005)

Come Back Alive - Ester Drang


----------



## happybunnyno1 (Oct 29, 2005)

the chemical brothers - galvanize


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 29, 2005)

Offspring, "Can't Repeat"


----------



## Powerman (Oct 29, 2005)

Dream Theater - Orion


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 29, 2005)

K'naan - If Rap Gets Jealous

"So good things come to those who wait, sure, I've waited about pop, pop, pop, pop, that's 4 cousins shot..."


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 29, 2005)

Billy lag the slapen - Gorki


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 29, 2005)

Hed PE, "Raise Hell"


----------



## vinchan (Oct 29, 2005)

Jessica Simpson - With You

The tune stuck in my head and the lyrics describes my feelings now. ^^


----------



## Near (Oct 29, 2005)

Slick Rick - Childrens Story

"Rat-a-tat-tatted and all the cops scattered."


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 29, 2005)

I've been playing all the original Japanese Naruto openings. They just don't get old!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2005)

*Circles - Dag Nasty*

Loving this song, I've got it on repeat !.!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2005)

Bleach episode 52-53 beginning/ending songs.


----------



## DevilB0i (Oct 29, 2005)

Twista ft. Mariah Carey - So Lonely


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2005)

^ Ewww.

*Filler - Minor Threat*

Real Hardcore.


----------



## DevilB0i (Oct 29, 2005)

Mew - special


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 29, 2005)

*Seeing Red - Minor Threat*


----------



## Ruri (Oct 29, 2005)

Imogen Heap - Goodnight And Go


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 29, 2005)

Taking Back Sunday - I Am Fred Astaire


----------



## Powerman (Oct 29, 2005)

Dane Cook - Retaliation CD 1

"I don't like the movie DUNE in my drink"


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 29, 2005)

*Nevermore - Deconstruction*

Awesomeness.

_Who will tend the garden when the snake swallows the light?
Who will eat the decay when the worms have lost their sight?
Who will rape the weak when there's nothing left to gain?
Who will till the soil of these barren black remains?_


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2005)

*Dogs* _by Pink Floyd_

17 minutes of great music.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 29, 2005)

Life Goes On - 2pac


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2005)

*Mony Mony* _by Billy Idol_

I heard about the song, so I might as well give it a listen.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 29, 2005)

American idiot - Green Day


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 29, 2005)

Lost Prophets - Last Summer


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2005)

Radiohead - Creep

(Is radiohead any good? This is my first time listening to them, they were recommended)


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 29, 2005)

reckless fire


----------



## Ruri (Oct 29, 2005)

Dido - Sand in My Shoes


----------



## Powerman (Oct 30, 2005)

Rise Against - swing life away.


"We sit on front porches and swing life away..."


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 30, 2005)

Mirai, "Open Up Your Mind"


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 30, 2005)

System of a down - old school hollywood


----------



## Narikaa (Oct 30, 2005)

Muse - Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## basiK (Oct 30, 2005)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Mellowship Slinky In B Major
*
Good God where's my sleigh
Good God playing for days
Good God any day now
Good God take me away
Good God purple haze
Good God the baddest of brains
Good God anyday now
Good God ridin' my sleigh now


----------



## Crowe (Oct 30, 2005)

The Ark - One of us is gonna die young


----------



## DevilB0i (Oct 30, 2005)

X the blade master- I'm so gay


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 30, 2005)

^ I am so gay! Want to do it DevilB0i?

*Bad Brains - I Against I*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 30, 2005)

*Jimi Hendrix-*Vodoo Child


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 30, 2005)

*Fuck Armaggedon.... This is Hell - Bad Religion* AHHH!!


----------



## Ruri (Oct 30, 2005)

Akino Arai - Kirei na Kanjou


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 30, 2005)

Last thing was Creep - by Radiohead


----------



## Professor Pants (Oct 30, 2005)

MSI - Dickface

I don't know why...


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 30, 2005)

Currently on Radio 1 - Robbie Williams, Rock DJ


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Oct 30, 2005)

Avenge Sevenfold - Bat Country
Motion City Soundtrack - My Favorite Accident


----------



## fanime (Oct 30, 2005)

Nihao said:
			
		

> *Ankomst* by Leaves' Eyes




OMG a farely new gothic band was named on the NFF...of all places ;P

ah well I can't stay behind I guess:

Leaves' Eyes - For Amelie*

*_Lovelorn (debutalbum/2004)_

I can't mention a certain part of this track (lyricwise) I like most cauz I'm heavily distracted from the voice of an angel (Liv Kristine Espenaes Krull). But I really like how it "flows":
piano (intro) --> voice of an angel --> yearning guitars

Reminded me kinda of Evanescence's My Immortal (very very slightly though)


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 30, 2005)

welcome home - coheed and cambria


----------



## Narikaa (Oct 30, 2005)

Nightwish - Ghost Love Score


----------



## Powerman (Oct 30, 2005)

After Forever - No Control

Then 

Deftones - Black Moon


----------



## dream00 (Oct 30, 2005)

Zero 7 - In the waiting line


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 31, 2005)

Porcupine Tree - Four Chords That Made a Million

                                    ...


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 31, 2005)

Blazebrood said:
			
		

> After Forever - No Control
> 
> Then
> 
> Deftones - Black Moon



After Forever, good stuff.

Jamais Vu - dredg


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

*Dogs* _by Pink Floyd_


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 31, 2005)

*You* - Radiohead


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

*Del the Funky Homosapien - Fragments*

Very awesome.


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2005)

*Alog - As Complicated And As Beautiful As Always*

This is some very good stuff. Quite eery and chilling. Sounds like what Four Tet would do if he was in a nightmare.


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

*The Real Me* by The Who[/I]

I need to move on >_> Though I still prefer Roger Daltrey's voice over many other singers.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

*Jerry Cantrell - Pig Charmer*

Jerrys voice has an eerily Layne like element to it at times, and he is not lacking in the emotive aspects..


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Thinking About You* - Radiohead.

(2 minutes till Sufjan Stevens!)


----------



## Sex (Oct 31, 2005)

Sigh - Slaughtergarden Suite: I. At Dawn, II. The Dead Are Born, III. Destiny


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

^ Awesome -ing album.

*Devin Townsend - Deep Peace*

Such a beautiful and melancholic song, soft and smooth.....atleast, most of it


----------



## Sex (Oct 31, 2005)

Opeth - Ghost of Perdition



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> ^ Awesome -ing album.



Fuck yeah, I love the guitar and keyboard works, and the composition is just amazing.



> Such a beautiful and melancholic song, soft and smooth.....atleast, most of it



Yep, most of it.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 31, 2005)

*A Winner Needs A Wand *- Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Erkekjetter (Oct 31, 2005)

Leaving The Past
*by Immortal Technique*


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Bastard 1-2*

Ocean Machines is a god-like album, but not quite as good as terria


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2005)

*Sufjan Stevens - Holland
*
Piano driven with soft acuostic guitar. Sufjan's dry vocals  are enchanting


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Oct 31, 2005)

*Pain of Salvation* - Dryad of the Woods


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

*Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness*

Few albums are as intimately deep, exotic and epic as this Magnum Opus from one of Emperors former bassists. (Anyone ever notice that virtually every post-emperor project is amazing?) A flowing, soaring and heavy album that is one track and truly powerful.


----------



## basiK (Oct 31, 2005)

*Blackalicious - Release*
9 mins of farken greatness. 8| 

All thanks to moe for pimping this and being too sexy.


----------



## Sex (Oct 31, 2005)

*Misfits - Teenagers from Mars*

I'm on the Misfits mood right now. =P


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 31, 2005)

Pink Floyd- Another Brick In the Wall


----------



## CrazyGirl101 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Quiet Riot-Cum on feel the Noize*
Come on feel the noise
Girls rock your boys
We'll get wild, wild, wild
wild, wild, wild

I just felt like listening to it...
Can't beat the classics..


----------



## Ruri (Oct 31, 2005)

Nujabes - Letter from Yokosuka


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

*We Are What You Say*_ by Sufjan Stevens_


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Flint (For The Unemployed And Underpaid)* - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

*Squeeze Box* _by The Who_

Damn I love this song.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

*Jagga Jazzist - Oslo Skyline*

Just wow.


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2005)

*Baba O'Riley* _by The Who_


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Oh God, Where Are You Now* - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

*Arcturus - Nightmare Heaven*

Man, I love Garms voice.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 1, 2005)

The Mars Volta, "Drunkship of Lanterns"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 1, 2005)

*Seven Swans *- Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 1, 2005)

Incubus - I Wish You Were Here


----------



## basiK (Nov 1, 2005)

*Smashing Pumpkins - Hummer.*


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Nov 1, 2005)

^ Great song, used to be big into the pumpkins n_n.
I'm listening to: Kissing the Lipless by The Shins. They had a few cool songs on the Garden State OST


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 1, 2005)

The Valentyne Suite - Colosseum


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 1, 2005)

Durch nacht und Flut - Lacrimosa


----------



## dbcomix (Nov 1, 2005)

*"Dirty Harry"*
 *BY*
*Gorillaz*
 I need a gun to keep myself from harm
 The poor people are burning in the sun
 But they ain't got a chance
 They ain't got a chance
 I need a gun
 Cos all I do is dance
 Cos all I do is dance

 I need a gun to keep myself from harm
 The poor people are burning in the sun
 No, they ain't got a chance
 They ain't got a chance
 I need a gun
 Cos all I do is dance
 Cos all I do is dance

 In my backpack
 I got my act right
 In case you act quite difficult
 And yo is so weakin'
 With anger and discontent
 Some are seeking and searching like me, moi

 I'm a peace-loving decoy
 Ready for retaliation
 I change the whole occasion to a pine box six-under
 Impulsive don't ask wild wonder
 Orders given to me is:
 strike and I'm thunder with lightning fast reflexes on constant alert
 from the constant hurt that seems limitless with no dropping pressure

 Seems like everybody's out to test ya
 'til they see your brake
 They can't conceal the hate
 That consumes you
 I'm the reason why you flipped your soosa

 Chill with your old lady at the tilt
 I got a 90 days digit
 And I'm filled with guilt
 From things that I've seen
 Your water's from a bottle
 mine's from a canteen

 At night I hear the shots
 Ring so I'm a light sleeper
 The cost of life,
 it seems to get cheaper
 out in the desert
 with my street sweeper
 The war is over
 So said the speaker with the flight suit on
 Maybe to him I'm just a pawn
 So he can advance
 Remember when I used to dance
 Man, all I want to do is dance

 (Dance!)
 (Dance!)
 (Dance!)

 I need a gun to keep myself from harm​


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 1, 2005)

*Stepping Stone - The Untouchables* Loving this cover.


----------



## dream00 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Weezer - The Sweater Song*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 1, 2005)

*Summer -High Back Chairs * Such good Alternative Punk Rock.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 1, 2005)

take me out - franz ferdinand


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

*Ichirin no Hana - High and Mighty Colour* (only anime version at the mo :sad)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 1, 2005)

*Destructor - Fidelity Jones* One Of The Greatest Disco-Funk-Punk Rock-Hardcore Fusion bands ever.


----------



## basiK (Nov 1, 2005)

Bullfrog - Reverse Psychology


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 1, 2005)

*Folklore - Husker Du *

I Had iTunes on shuffle :shrug


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 1, 2005)

"Sentenced to Burn"- Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Sex (Nov 1, 2005)

*Solefald - Speed Increased to Scaffold*


----------



## Ruri (Nov 1, 2005)

*Good Bye, Lenin! OST - Summer 78 (instrumental)*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 1, 2005)

*Therion - To Mega Therion*

Masters of the symphonic metal. Christofer Johnsson rules.


----------



## xeno (Nov 2, 2005)

*Slipknot* - The Heretic Anthem (9.0 live album)


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 2, 2005)

Cold Chisel - Khe Sahn.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 2, 2005)

The Screaming Trees - Alice Said


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 2, 2005)

*The Transfiguration* - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## De Monies (Nov 2, 2005)

*The Good Times Are Killing Me *- by Modest Mouse


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 2, 2005)

*Of Information and Belief* - June of 44


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 2, 2005)

*Nine Inch Nails* - _March of the Pigs_ from the "All That Could Have Been" live album.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 2, 2005)

trigun intro song
damn i'm in my trigun mood


----------



## Lord Itachi (Nov 2, 2005)

Scars - Papa roach


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 2, 2005)

*Out Ta Get Me* - Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 2, 2005)

a little bit more - Jamie Lidell
my cousin (which has allmost the same tast as me) loved this song so i thought give it a try it was weard to see the genre is Lo-Fi  (normaly we listen to rock or metal)


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

*Porcupine Tree - Up the Downstair*

As always, Porcupine Trees musical composition is far and above the rest of the 'progressive' standards. Steve Wilson is not only a brilliant composer and lyricist/vocalist, but one hella wicked producer.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 2, 2005)

*Nice & Easy* - Lorenzo


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

*Faith No More - Helpless*

Faith No More are one of the best bands ever. No style limitations, brilliant song-writers, god-like vocalist and a twisted sense of humour.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 2, 2005)

Blood Promise - Swans



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Porcupine Tree - Up the Downstair*
> 
> As always, Porcupine Trees musical composition is far and above the rest of the 'progressive' standards. Steve Wilson is not only a brilliant composer and *lyricist*/vocalist, but one hella wicked producer.



I think he is quite poor on the lyrics front, he has a great voice and wonderful composer/guitarist, but meh, his lyrics whilst not being dire, are pretty bland.


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 2, 2005)

SR-71 - Politically Incorrect


----------



## SmokingPepper (Nov 2, 2005)

Pink Floyd - Leaking to fly


----------



## furious styles (Nov 2, 2005)

destroyer.net radio


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> Blood Promise - Swans
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is quite poor on the lyrics front, he has a great voice and wonderful composer/guitarist, but meh, his lyrics whilst not being dire, are pretty bland.



Dude, the Sound of Muzak, Arriving Somewhere, But Not Here, Buying New Soul..

To each their own, but I find Wilsons lyrics quite awesome. 

*Faith No More - Kindergarten*

Love Faith No More


----------



## Sayo (Nov 2, 2005)

Drop kick murphy's - the dirty glass


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 2, 2005)

Guns 'n' Roses - *Rocket Queen*


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 2, 2005)

ube - dysrhythmia


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 2, 2005)

Yuna Ito - "Endless Story"

But it just switched to "Black Label" by Lamb of God. Yes, my taste in music is THAT varied.


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 2, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Nov 2, 2005)

Beating Heart Baby- Head Automatica


----------



## basiK (Nov 2, 2005)

Ben Harper - Diamonds On The Inside


----------



## Redemption (Nov 2, 2005)

Paul Oakenfold - Bunkaa


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 3, 2005)

*The Smalls - Domination*

The Faith No More influence here is awesome, and Corb Lunds impact on the song writing is strongest on this album, giving it more of a country/alternative feel than the punk/metal from Waste and tragedy.


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Nov 3, 2005)

*Coldplay - X&Y* 

No explanation needed


----------



## De Monies (Nov 3, 2005)

Ashita Tenki Ni Naare - by Miyavi  

_not so random japanese words _


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 3, 2005)

*Daedelus - Cloak and Dagger*

Trippy and neurotic.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 3, 2005)

*The Smashing Pumpkins - The Crying Tree of Mercury*

Every so often I play MACHINA for no real reason.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 3, 2005)

*Camel - Echoes*

\m/


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 3, 2005)

HIM - The Funeral Of Hearts!


----------



## Redemption (Nov 3, 2005)

Coldplay - X&Y


----------



## Noex (Nov 3, 2005)

*The Go! Team* - _Thunder Lightning Strike_


----------



## basiK (Nov 3, 2005)

The mars volta - Televators


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Nov 3, 2005)

The Doors & Snoop Dogg - Riders on The Storm (FredWreck remix)


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2005)

*Get It Together* _by The Go! Team_


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 3, 2005)

Bouncing Souls, "Fight to Live"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice one organizedcrime!

*Panther Dash* - The Go! Team


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 3, 2005)

Fun Lovin' Criminals, "Come Find Yourself"


----------



## De Monies (Nov 3, 2005)

*Walk Idiot Walk* - by The Hives  //coolest best dressing band EVER! 

_I got a martulation
And through a miracle of bad equation
You gave up and you started thinking
They were true_


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 3, 2005)

K'naan - Until The Lion Learns To Speak

poetry!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

Drop - by the Red House Painters


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2005)

*TV Casualty - Misfits*


----------



## [TK]Hinata (Nov 3, 2005)

Some various J-Pop artists..

Ayumi Hamasaki - Appears (Armin Van Buuren Rave Mix)


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 3, 2005)

Rammstein - Reise Reise​


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2005)

*Flying Saucer Attack - For Silence*

I'd do anything to listen to this song with someone.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

*For the windows in paradise* - Sufjan Stevens

(thankyou moe)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2005)

A song by *Led Zeppelin* That I don't know the name of. Its good.


----------



## Sex (Nov 3, 2005)

*...And the Great Cold Death of the Earth - Agalloch*

Just amazing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Minor Threat(Demo Tape) - Minor Threat *


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 3, 2005)

*Primus - Hellbound*

Primus know psychedelia, and they know it well.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

*Sister - by Sufjan Stevens*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 3, 2005)

*Nevermore - The Fault of the Flesh*

_We are but flesh and flesh is the weakness
We are born of blood sinew and bone
We're all just spinning in this useless hole in time
On our way into the black unknown_


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 3, 2005)

Kanye West - Gold Digger  

then

Sytem 0f A Down - BYOB


----------



## Mori` (Nov 3, 2005)

Rage against the Machine - take the power back


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 3, 2005)

*The Smalls - Payload*

Punk/metal with grunge overtones and one helluvan expressive vocalist.


----------



## SmokingPepper (Nov 3, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

*Panther Dash* - The Go! Team


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 3, 2005)

madonna-Hung up(Radio version)


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2005)

*Bell Boy* _by The Who_


----------



## Ruri (Nov 3, 2005)

*Nujabes - Kumomi*

I'm so addicted to Nujabes right now.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*Nevermore - No More Will*

Amazing vocals, brilliant lyrics, stupendous guitars, and powerful bass and drums. Nevermore have it all.

_"For some there are no choices"
No more will to live, I see the world fade
No more hope inside, my life means nothing anyway
Just shades of gray, I slip away again_


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2005)

lostprophets : fake sound of progress


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*The Smalls - Murdering Me*

Wicked bass-line, smooth, almost grungy guitars, lush drums and Caldwells unique and at times Patton-esque vocals make for one killer track.

The Lyrics are cool too;


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 4, 2005)

Audioslave, "I Am the Highway"


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 4, 2005)

The Go! Team - Junior Kickstart

<3 the mood


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 4, 2005)

Senses Fail - Nj Falls into the Atlantic


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 4, 2005)

^good song man

Frank Zappa - Don't eat the yellow snow


----------



## De Monies (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hitchin' A Ride* by Greenday

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2005)

*Flint* - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Freed (Nov 4, 2005)

Spineshank - New Disease.

It was about time I got back my songs of that band D:


----------



## felippe (Nov 4, 2005)

slipknot - before i forget


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bottled Violence - Minor Threat*. 

Yesh.


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 4, 2005)

madonna-Hung up (radio version)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 4, 2005)

*Minor Threat - Minor Threat*.

Waha!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*Immortal - Years of Silent Sorrow*

One of the nest black metal bands out there until their break-up.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2005)

*Wiseman* - James Blunt.

Someone save me! I want Metallica, the first album, with Sandman!


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 4, 2005)

dysrhythmia - ube


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2005)

Now its *Panther Dash* - by The Go! Team. Makes me feel happier.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*Arch-Enemy - Enter the Machine*

Like or hate Gassow as a frontwoman, Arch-enem do some amazing instrumental work.


----------



## Sex (Nov 4, 2005)

*Cradle Of Filth - Hallowed Be Thy Name
*

I love this cover, actually, it's one of the few songs I like from CoF.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bloodbath - Ominous Bloodvomit *

I am so proud I own this demo.


----------



## Sex (Nov 4, 2005)

*Novembers Doom - Swallowed By the Moon*

Me likes. ^_^


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

^ With good reason, awesome track.

*Opeth - Reverie /Harlequin Forest*

\m/


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 4, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Bloodbath - Ominous Bloodvomit *
> 
> I am so proud I own this demo.



Such a good tune, I don't have the demo though :sad 

The Power is On! - The Go! Team

Catchy as hell.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 4, 2005)

The game - lemme put you on the gam

then

Orange Rain - ~Asterisk~


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

I remember seeing it at the metal shop in Vancouver and picing it up out of curiosity, when I saw the names on the back I broke my rule of not buying demos or Eps.

With damn good reason.

*Dark Tranquillity - I, Deception*

Sitting atop the Gothenburg pack, Dark Tranquillity have continued to give us intelligent, heavy and riff thick melo-death.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 4, 2005)

Tenacious D - Wonderboy

Tenacious D needs more love people. . . .


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2005)

Give me some Tenacious D then please! By yousendit?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Tenacious D rock.

*The Smalls - Alvarez*

Grungy opening, then it twists it up with a some lounge music showmanship.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 4, 2005)

*You're X'd - The Faith*.

Hardcore / Pre-Thrash at its finest.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Nov 4, 2005)

Naomi Tamura-Namida no Hurricane


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 4, 2005)

*Gang Green - Alchohol*.

Wewt.


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2005)

*De Camino a La Vereda* _by Buena Vista Social Club_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*The Smalls - Tight Spot (live)*

Sadly it's not the best recording, and you can't get a feel for the crowds energy, which was in my experiences, always hyper and positive. None the less, it is a killer tune.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2005)

mudvayne - not falling


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2005)

Buena Vista Social Club -  De Camino a La Vereda


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Guess who?

*The Smalls - Payload*

Such a perfect track to set the flow and mood for To Each a Zone, frantic drumming, tortured vocals, metal infused guitars  and some excellent damn basswork.


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2005)

*Y Tu Que Has Hecho?* _by Buena Vista Social Club_


----------



## basiK (Nov 4, 2005)

*Andy Timmons - Falling Down*


One of the best guitarist alive. Really deep, soulful and emotional technique he has to move his audience.

Beautiful.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*The Smalls - It's Gonne Be Fast*

it is fast. Wicked bass/guitar play, and it gets your body bouncing.


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2005)

*The Candle* _by Deep Puddle Dynamics_

I'm having a hard time keeping up with all of moe's uploads.


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 4, 2005)

Nothing currently T_T I'm using my older bro's laptop and I haven't uploaded any of my music from my home computer yet.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> *The Candle* _by Deep Puddle Dynamics_
> 
> I'm having a hard time keeping up with all of moe's uploads.


 
Same here bro.

*Where The Wild Things Are* by Deep Purple Dynamics.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bueno Vista Social Club - De Camino a la Vereda*

This is so smooth and powerful. I am much happified.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 4, 2005)

Push Away by A Dozen Furies


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*Buena Vista Social Club - Candela*

I'm bobbing around in my seat. This IS a good sign.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 4, 2005)

A Concept from Fire by A Dozen Furies.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 4, 2005)

Butterfly
~Digimon Theme

>.>


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 4, 2005)

Is that from the first or second season? If not, shame on you. If so, good on ya, hella good show.

Narcosynthesis by Nevermore.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2005)

*Huddle Formation* - The Go! Team


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 4, 2005)

The River Dragon Has Come by Nevermore. My all time favorite Nevermore song. Fucking epic.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

^ any song about the bursting of the damn in China that can sound so epic and make you headbang so swiftly is automatically cool.

plus it's a warning about ignorant complacence.

*Deep Puddle Dynamics - Deep Puddle Theme Song*

moe, you are now officially my heterosexual lifemate. XD

This is hella wicked.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2005)

He's mine too! We can all be heterosexual lifemates of moe!


*We Just Won't Be Defeated* - The Go! Team


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

*Deep Puddle Dynamics - The Candle*

This is so awesome, it's got such a grim sound, and the flow of the interlaced MCs is amazing.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

feelgood by numbers by The Go! Team.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*Pierre Bensusan - Kadourimdou*

NICE guitar work. Very tight guitar picking and flow.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

Chan Chan by Buena Vista Social Club.


----------



## Liengod (Nov 5, 2005)

Head Automatica - Beating Heart Baby


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 5, 2005)

Buena Vista Social Club - De Camino a La Vereda

Ry Cooder is the guitar king!


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 5, 2005)

Kitty wü - Jaga jazzist


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Kanye West- Gold Digger


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 5, 2005)

Eels, "Going Fetal"


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Method Man feat Busta Rhymes - What's Happening


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

Friendship Update by The Go! Team.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 5, 2005)

Beethoven - Andante Maestoso - Allegro Energico - Prestissimo (Symphony #9)

....Violiiiiiiiin. x3

*is not a geek* <.< >.>


----------



## Powerman (Nov 5, 2005)

It's all gonna break - Broken Social scene


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

Everyone's A VIP A To Someone by The Go! Team


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*Ozric Tentacles - Kick 98*

Spastic, psychedelic and awesome.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2005)

*Light of Day, Day of Darkness* _by Green Carnation_

I'm listening through it a second time. It goes real well with FPSes.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

\m/

It goes well with many things, like reading a good book, or having sex, or...

You get the idea.

*Ozric Tentacles - Yoy Mandala * Possibly my fave track, so swirling and beautiful.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

or having sex while reading a book about FPSes. :amazed 

*Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness* \mm/


----------



## Crowe (Nov 5, 2005)

*Millencolin - The Ballad*

*Spoiler*: _A song about toiletnojutsu/fish/afi_ 




The last selection in the ballgame
Does never get a pass
Not appreciated?s just his first name
He?s the scapegoat of the class
There are no friends to cheer him up, and
No girls, no sweet romance
It?s impossible to expand
When you never get a second chance

Do you know, who?s that guy, who?s all alone?
Do you care enough to see? he?s in pain and misery

He?s not going to the school-pram
He said he had the flu
Trumped-up excuses as he told mom
- I?m safer here with you
She told her son - someday they?ll all be
Sorry for mistreating you
Don?t be affraid my son and trust me
You?ll be someone they will look up to

Do you know, who?s that guy, who?s all alone?
Do you care enough to see? he?s in pain and misery...
Do you care to see?

Do you know, who?s that guy, who?s all alone?
Do you care enough to see? he?s in pain and misery






			
				Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> or having sex while reading a book about FPSes. :amazed
> 
> *Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness* \mm/


sex.


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 5, 2005)

Hung Up-Madonna


----------



## Liengod (Nov 5, 2005)

One Armed Sciccors - At the Drive In


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

Still listening to Light of Day, Day of Darkness by Green Carnation


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Kanye West - Gold Digger


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*Leftover Crack - One Dead Cop*

Angry, angry punk with a fusion of many many styles.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Guns & Roses - Sweet child of mine


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*K'naan - The Voices in My Head*

From an almost eminem sound intro, that slowly picks up and becomes bloody angry and tortured.

Brilliant.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2005)

*Straight Edge - Minor Threat*.

:music

I'm a person just like you, I've got better things to do than, Sit around and fuck my head!  Hang out with the living dead, Snort white shit up my nose! Pass out, at the shows!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*Immortal Technique - The 4th Branch*

_It's like MK-ULTRA, controlling your brain
Suggestive thinking, causing your perspective to change
They wanna rearrange the whole point of view of the ghetto
The fourth branch of the government, want us to settle
A bandana full of glittering, generality
Fighting for freedom and fighting terror, but what's reality?
Read about the history of the place that we live in
And stop letting corporate news tell lies to your children_


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

kANYE wEST- gOLD dIGGER


----------



## Liengod (Nov 5, 2005)

Kayne West, gross.

Yako Kanno - Pushing the Sky.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*Internal Affairs - Chapter 08: septembereleventh*

Not the first, nor the last band to speak out on the events and issues surrounding it, Internal Affairs, much like Leftover Crack, Immortal Technique and many others, strives to open peoples eyes.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2005)

*The Word - Fugazi*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Flow - Go!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2005)

*All Ages Show - Dag Nasty*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Akeboshi - Wind


----------



## Gotex (Nov 5, 2005)

*Modest Mouse - Ocean Breathes Salty*

Well, I got around listening to this album again.  This is one of my favorite songs on the album, it is very mesmorizing and I usually listen to it twice when I listen to it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2005)

*PuffyAmiYumi - Friends*

Loving this J-punk song


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*Leftover Crack - Apathy*

_scabies and gentleman
from all the way in the back of the foodstamp line
and straight outta motherfuckin' lo-cash
that crackrocksteady beat drums on
so raise your motherfuckin' pipes in the air
for the good, the bad & the leftover crack_

Angry, blending black metal and punk for a sharp, nigh on discordant brilliance.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2005)

*PuffyAmiYumi - Planet Tokyo*


----------



## [TK]Hinata (Nov 5, 2005)

Lol X, I love Puffy Ami Yumi. 

Chris Brown - Run It


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Eminem - Like Toy Soilders


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 5, 2005)

Kanye West - Gone


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 5, 2005)

*Ladyflash* - The Go! Team


----------



## Sly Ninja Plushie (Nov 5, 2005)

"Simple adn Clean"- Fast version

Then:

"B.y.o.b." by SOAD


----------



## [TK]Hinata (Nov 5, 2005)

T.I. ft. P$C - I'm A King


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

BYOB - System of a down

then 

Signs - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 5, 2005)

The Westfield High School Blue Devil Marching Band- Heartbeat

Marching Band? DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

[TK]Hinata said:
			
		

> Lol X, I love Puffy Ami Yumi.
> 
> Chris Brown - Run It



When did I release an album? (That's my real name)

*Nevermore - Insignificant Am I*

Nevermore are godlike.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 5, 2005)

*The Candle* - Deep Purple Dynamics


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 5, 2005)

*Tori Amos* - _Carbon_

Somehow she managed to create a concept album that doesn't smack of pretention.  Kudos.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

Gasp! Someone cloned Cata!


Huddle Formation by The Go! Team


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Younha - HokiBoshi


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

*The 4th Branch by Immortal Technique*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 5, 2005)

*Heavy Ceiling* - Deep Purple Dynamics


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

The Cause of Death by Immortal Technique.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 5, 2005)

Tony yayo feat 50 cent - so seductive.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 5, 2005)

Apollo I, The Writing Writer - Coheed & Cambria


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 5, 2005)

so lonely-twista Ft mariah


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*Solefald - Sea I Called*

Epic viking metal as translated through the minds of Lazre and Cornelius. A brilliant adaptation of what Viking Metal really is.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2005)

*Panther Dash* _by The Go! Team_


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 5, 2005)

*Huddle Formation* by The Go! Team


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*Sigh - Scarlet Dream*

Goos old Sigh, you can always count on them doing the strangest things and making it sound good.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 6, 2005)

Agnostic Front, "Crucified"


----------



## Redemption (Nov 6, 2005)

Limp Bizkit - Dollar Bill, Y'all$


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 6, 2005)

No Doubt, "Big City Train"


----------



## Redemption (Nov 6, 2005)

Old Tv Series, Mission Impossible Theme Song


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

*UVERworld - D-tecnolife*

The second opening for Bleach.


----------



## Redemption (Nov 6, 2005)

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

theredemption said:
			
		

> Goo Goo Dolls - Iris



Thats what Im listning to :S


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 6, 2005)

Titties and Beer - Frank Zappa


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

Flow - Go!


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

X-Zibit - Gte your walk on


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 6, 2005)

the smalls - Toughest Times

Great basslines and Mike's mm mmhmm <3


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

Linkin Park - Forgotten

then

Tenasious D - Tribute


----------



## basiK (Nov 6, 2005)

-Wishes ysi would stop dying everytime i try to dl the smalls- 
Im dying to hear them )';

Anyways...

*Andy Timmons - Super '70s*

Iunno why......just cant stop listening to this track. Sexy bends, legato hammer on/pull offs, tapping , freakish whammy bar stunts........nothing eles to say but GIMME YOUR FARKEN SKILL! <=[


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hakuna Matata said:
			
		

> Linkin Park - Forgotten
> 
> then
> 
> Tenasious D - Tribute


great song i love tenasious D  there so funny

listening to :
staying alive - covered by ozzy osborne and frank zappa


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 6, 2005)

My current Playliist:


Can you hear me - Faboulous
Sometimes - Kano
9 to 5 - Kano
Searching - Eminem
The Proud - Talib Kweli
Where do we go - Talib Kweli
Man in the city - Lucky Dube
The way it is - Lucky Dube
Come - (some Inuyashsa ost CD artist, the song was an ending, i don't know the artist's name ?_?")


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2005)

*Gimme Danger - Iggy & the Stooges*.

Loving this song.


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 6, 2005)

Fireman-lil wayne


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

*Immortal Technique - Freedom of Speech*

LOve this mans sense of humour.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2005)

*Shake Appeal - Iggy & the Stooges*

Loving this song, even more than Gimme Danger


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 6, 2005)

stuck in the middle with you - Bob dylan 
but i doubt its his song


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2005)

*Straight Edge - Minor Threat*.


I am.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

*Buck 65 - Sore*

mooth, almost Steve Earle-esque in it's flow. Very gritty and downcountry hip-hop.


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 6, 2005)

Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.  followed by Gorillaz - 5/4


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2005)

*All Ages Show(*Rare) - Dag Nasty*

I am.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 6, 2005)

Pennywise, "Disconnect"


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 6, 2005)

Get form round me


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 6, 2005)

Kid Rock, "Bawitdaba"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2005)

*All Ages Show(*Rare) - Dag Nasty*.

Eww, Kid Rock.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

*The Streets - Same Old Thing*

Love this track, Mikes got such a unique flow to his rhymes, and the beats are always interesting.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2005)

*Stupid People Shouldn't Breed - Skatenigs*.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

Linkin Park - Forgotten


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2005)

*Iron Cross - Live for Now*.

Cool Skins.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 6, 2005)

Vast, "Free"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 6, 2005)

*Deep Puddle Theme Song* - by Deep Puddle Dynamics


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2005)

*The Word - Fugazi*.

Jesus sucks.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 6, 2005)

Bad Religion, "You Don't Belong"


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

little by little - Kanashimi wo Yasashisa Ni


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

*Death - Torn*

R.I.P. Chuck, your influence and artistry will not be forgotten.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

Rei Fu - Life is like Boat


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

*Death - Symbolic*

This is some awesome damn drumming...and guitars...and vocals,,and...well, you get the point.


----------



## TDM (Nov 6, 2005)

*The Rainbow Connection*_ by Kermit The Frog_

:rofl


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Roswell '47*

Peters interest in aliens and UFOs almost matches Sanders love of Egyptology. Much like Sanders, Peters lyrics and music reflect his obsession and Roswell '47 is one of the strongest Hypocrisy tracks in that manner.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 6, 2005)

Fugees - Take it Easy


----------



## ANBU Neko (Nov 6, 2005)

THE STAND UP - Hateshinaku tooi sora ni

Kyou Kara Maou op... awesome guitar riffs X3


----------



## Shadow (Nov 6, 2005)

Frankie J.  More Than Words

Sayin I Love You
Is not the words 
I want to hear from YOU


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

Orange Rain - ~Asterisks~


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice ^ (Reffering to jkinglers track)

*Death - Without Judgement*

Technical, emotional, philosophical and just plain amazing, that is the music of Death.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 6, 2005)

*Panther Dash* by The Go! Team


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 6, 2005)

The Who- Pinball Wizard

"You're gonna rendezvous with The Who!"
"The Who? I love bands!"


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Fearless*

I LOVE Peters voice, it's so visious and shredding, and it meshes perfectly with his choice of guitars.


----------



## Professor Pants (Nov 6, 2005)

Persuader - Raise Hell

Holy crap this guy sounds like Hansi.


----------



## Ryu (Nov 6, 2005)

*Basement Jaxx - Oh My Gosh*

Heeeeeeeeeeee, oh love XDDD *bounces around*


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

*Non Prophets - Spaceman
*
Can we all just get along with it, stick it
and beat the fuckign shit out of eachother with it?

Sage is a brilliant mc. This has to be one of my fav hiphop tracks ever.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 6, 2005)

Yann Tiersen - La Valse Des Monstres

<33333 You Moe, for sending this to me. XD


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 6, 2005)

*Murs & Slug - "Life Vegas"*


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

*Of Montreal - the Party Is Crashing Us Down*

I love these lads, so freakingly happy.


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 6, 2005)

Moey-kun! 

*Winterbrief - "Days Outdoors II"*


----------



## Ryu (Nov 6, 2005)

*M.I.A. - Bucky Done Gun *

Oh, awsome. Just pain awsome. *grin*


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

CCV <3 , *runs off to your fc*

*John Coltrane - My Fav. Things*

The combination of Coltrane's alto sax with this classic lullaby is pure bliss.


----------



## TDM (Nov 6, 2005)

*Huddle Formation* _by The Go! Team_


----------



## basiK (Nov 6, 2005)

*Marcus Miller - Power [bass solo]*

pro....


----------



## Liengod (Nov 6, 2005)

*Bril - Far Away.*


----------



## Ryu (Nov 6, 2005)

*M.I.A. feat Diplo - LL Cool J/Cavemen - Two Bit Rhythm (M.I.A. Mix) *

*repeat x34*


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

*the Go! Team - Junior Kickstart
*
These guys are so happy, so very happy. Ther live sets must own s much.


----------



## Ryu (Nov 6, 2005)

Numbers - Funny But Sad


----------



## Professor Pants (Nov 6, 2005)

Edguy - Judas at the Opera


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 7, 2005)

L'arc~en~Cien, "Ready Steady Go"


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

*Brian Wilson - Roll Plymouth Rock*

Brilliant, neurotic, twisted, gruesomely cheerful. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## crystal-kay (Nov 7, 2005)

Number One - Hazel Fernandes (Bleach)


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

*Panther Dash* by The Go! Team


----------



## Redemption (Nov 7, 2005)

Harry Potter I - Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone Audio Book


----------



## Narikaa (Nov 7, 2005)

Evanescence - Where will you go?
I love the lyrics for this song, there's so many things you can associate them with. ^^


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Nov 7, 2005)

*Dropkick Murphys - Live on St. Patricks Day*


----------



## Fayt (Nov 7, 2005)

*Blink 182* - First Date


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 7, 2005)

eminem - just loose it


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

*Ween - Laura*

Almost noise rock in it's cacophany. The vocals are utterly demented and the song could be the soundtrack to insanity.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

"Shenanigans"- SOD

Drinking, smoking, screwing, right!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

*Light of day, light of darkness* by Green Carnation


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 7, 2005)

Green Carnation - light of day, day of darkness

\mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm/


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Nov 7, 2005)

What's the best jukebox software? I need one that uses barely any memory and is quick organized and not buggy (like winamp). I need to hear my music conveniently.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 7, 2005)

Media Player Classic is the most basic one.


Green Carnation - light of day, day of darkness!


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 7, 2005)

*Nine Inch Nails - "Perfect Drug"*

_"You make me hard when I'm all soft inside!"_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

*Beck - Rowboat.*



It's been so long since I have sat and listened to any Beck. I need to do this more often.


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 7, 2005)

*Ayumi Hamasaki - "Heaven"*

Such a beautiful song.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

*The Screaming Trees - Invisible Lantern*

Catchy. Very catchy. Not the most complex track, but Lanegans vox are gravelly smooth.


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 7, 2005)

*Immortal Technique - "Freedom Of Speech"*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

^ EXCELLENT track.

*Beck - Trpoicalia*

Makes ya wanna bob back and forth and drink Mai-tais.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

"Free Dirty Needles"- SOD

I love this song.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

*The Smalls - There's No Question*

Awesome bass, wicked vocal lines, guitarwork is top notch and the drums are spot on. Simply one of their better tunes.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2005)

right now right now im listing to this dude making some beats.

Link removed

there are some other clips like the bunji dive and the squirel.

Oh dont mess with the squirl.......


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

*The Smalls - Murdering Me*

Grungy guitars, wicked bass line, fairly intricate skins work, and one helluva vocalist.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 7, 2005)

Toughest Times by THe Smalls. My GOD! The smalls are making love to my ears.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 7, 2005)

"Evil is in"- SOD

Its an SOD night tonight, baby.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

*The Smalls - Legbas Cux*

Take grungey-metal and swirl in funk and some Faith No More and you MIGHT have this song.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

95% of the Smalls in done,  I'll immerse myself in them as soon as it's done

but for now

*Nile - The Blessed Dead*

oh lord, this is fuckign brilliant! Are those guitar riffs even human? :amazed


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Karl and group do some truly amazing guitar and drum work.

Wait till you hit Unas the Slayer of Gods my friend.

*The Smalls - Smiles*

Almost bluesy feel at times.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 7, 2005)

Nile! \m/

On the Warpath by The Smalls.


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 7, 2005)

*Sufjan Stevens - "The Upper Peninsula"
*
Amazing.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 7, 2005)

Only Thing Going by The Smalls.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

*The Smalls - Waste & Tragedy*

Well, just as I'd expect from a band Cata raves about, they are fantastic. They move through so many sounds and genres in just one track, brilliant. That trumpet in the intro is so awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 7, 2005)

*Kiss Me on The Bus - The Replacements*

This song just makes me think of myself as a teen.


----------



## Vibracobra (Nov 8, 2005)

*Rebreather - Dirtshop*

You pretty much know what's going on halfway through the song when they all start screaming "MARIJUANA" over the drone riffs. This is some of the heaviest sludge/stoner rock i've heard recently. Good Stuff.


----------



## basiK (Nov 8, 2005)

Blackalicious - Chemical Calisthenics
><


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 8, 2005)

Day - Jaga jazzist


----------



## Chairman (Nov 8, 2005)

Behemoth- conquer all


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 8, 2005)

Mighty Mighty BossToneS, "Hell of a Hat"


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 8, 2005)

Who are the brain police - Frank Zappa


----------



## Narikaa (Nov 8, 2005)

Angela - Shangri-La


----------



## Nihao (Nov 8, 2005)

*Spring* by Rammstein


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 8, 2005)

ube- dysrhythmia


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

*Light of day, day of darkness* by Green Carnation


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 8, 2005)

Shakira - Fool


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2005)

Don't be afraid~MGS 3 Original soundtrack


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 8, 2005)

*Radiohead  -  Karma Police*


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 8, 2005)

The Postal Service - Brand New Colony


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

*Common People* - William Shatner. :rofl


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 8, 2005)

*Annett Louisan -  Läuft aller perfekt*


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2005)

Radiohead - Karma Police


----------



## mow (Nov 8, 2005)

*ASMZ - God Bless Our Dead Marines*

Efrim is the most enthrilling  and gripping voice you could imagine, the instrumentiation is always perfect.
_
I love my dog and she loves me_

He still misses Wanda


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*The Smalls - Toughest Times*

Wicked intro, that gets better every second the song goes on.

Their song-writing was miles (IS miles) ahead of it's time.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll be on my way - UB40


----------



## ShinoAburame (Nov 8, 2005)

Tainted love - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

Nightmare Heaven - by Arcturus


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Nov 8, 2005)

Elliott Smith - Twilight


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Nov 8, 2005)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Opeth - Blackwater Park*

What's to say that I haven't already said? Amazingly versatile, powerful and poetic music.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

*Bloodbath - Cry My Name*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Bit By A Little by The Smalls. Celtic Frost-ish guitar.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Nov 8, 2005)

Mississippi John Hurt - Louis Collins 

Awesome.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Opeth - The Apostle in Triumph*

Strong, epic, poetic, smooth and abbrasive.

I loves teh Opeth.


----------



## Sex (Nov 8, 2005)

*Cryptopsy - Open Face Surgery*

<3 the drums. \m/


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Familiar Love by William Shatner.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bob Dylan - Restless Farewell


----------



## TsunadeChic (Nov 8, 2005)

Much love to Shatner!!!

Currently, a mix of Naruto, Hkaru no Go, and One Piece Openings. Along with Gewn Stefani, Spamalot, the Killers, and Weezer.


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 8, 2005)

*Bjork - "Pagan Poetry"*

She's so eccentric that it's awesome!


----------



## TsunadeChic (Nov 8, 2005)

I agree with that- Bjork's so different from everything!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Opeth - Hope Leaves*

Melancholy, beatiful, almost tragic in it's flow.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

*Pain* - *Shut Your Mouth.*

Nice tunes + lyrics.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't get behind that by William Shatner. XD I CAN'T GET BEHIND THAT!!!!!!


----------



## Sex (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sunn O))) - Bassaliens*

Not nice, in fact, I don't like it (can't appreciate drone metal?). >_>


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

Devin Townsend - Life


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bjerk? Bob Dylan - One Of Us Must Know (Sooner or Later)


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Ideal Woman by William Shatner


----------



## Sex (Nov 8, 2005)

*Demilich - When the Sun Drank the Weight of Water*

This I like. =]


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Real by William Shatner. 

_
Sorry to disappoint you
But I'm real_

\m/ William Shatner \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

Sukito said:
			
		

> *Sunn O))) - Bassaliens*
> 
> Not nice, in fact, I don't like it (can't appreciate drone metal?). >_>



I've been meaning to check out the new Sunn O))) because it's black/drone metal.

Intruiging sounding.

Anyhoo, *Nile - Wrought*

Drums are INSANE! And so moody.


----------



## Sex (Nov 8, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to check out the new Sunn O))) because it's black/drone metal.
> 
> Intruiging sounding.



They started using far more instrumentation (particullary keyboard) on their new album, _Black 1_. They indeed sound intriguing, but to some extent. I'm not a die hard drone fan, so It's not too easy for me to follow. <.<

*Andromeda - Morphing Into Nothing*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Deadwing by Porcupine Tree. Fan-fucking-tastic


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Opeth - White Cluster*

Dreamlike...and nightmarelike. Awesome.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2005)

Amon Amarth - Victorious March


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 8, 2005)

*Dir En Grey - "Cage"*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Arriving Somewhere but Not Here by Porcupine Tree
_
Never stop the car on a drive in the dark
Never look for the truth in your mothers eyes
Never trust the sound of rain upon a river, rushing through your ears
Arriving somewhere, but not here_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Opeth - To Bid You Farewell*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Mellotron Scratch by Porcupine Tree

Godly prog rock gods.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2005)

Avenged Sevenfold-Bat Country

Sometimes I WONDER WHY Id rather live than DIE!


----------



## ChaochroX (Nov 8, 2005)

Hendrix instumental of House of the Rising Sun

*drooling*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Nile - Defiling the Gates of Ishtar*

Brutally, and uncompromisingly heavy.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 8, 2005)

\m/ Hella brutal

The Start Of Something Beautiful by Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Orphaned Land - The Kiss of Babylon (The Sins)*

Take Opeth and Nile, fuse them and overlay with Hassidic lyrics and Hebrew themes and you have Orphaned land


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Nov 8, 2005)

Radiohead - Karma Police

They got the guitar and piano in such good synchronization.


----------



## Meijin (Nov 8, 2005)

*Larry Harlow - Fried Neckbones*

Fried neckbones
And some home fries.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Jerry Cantrell - Gone*

Such a groovy tune.


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 9, 2005)

*The Arcade Fire - "Crown Of Love"*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 9, 2005)

BloodhoundGang - foxfort uniform charlie kilo


----------



## Meijin (Nov 9, 2005)

*DeFacto - Cordova*

Carry on baggage
Tell me are we all dying.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 9, 2005)

No STDs - Left Side & Esco

Lol, funny song.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 9, 2005)

311, "Prisoner"


----------



## furious styles (Nov 9, 2005)

rod stewart - young hearts

i fuckin hate that song...damn GTA san andreas..


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 9, 2005)

Eels, "Old Shit / New Shit"


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 9, 2005)

Dir en Grey - Bottom of the death valley


----------



## crystal-kay (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank you! - Home Made Kazoku


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Opeth - The Grand Conjuration.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 9, 2005)

Titties and beer - Frank Zappa


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Light of day, day of darkness - Green Carnation


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 9, 2005)

BigDumbFace, "Robot"


----------



## Narikaa (Nov 9, 2005)

Metallica - Star Wars Imperial March. (It sounds great with your speakers on full blast XD)


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 9, 2005)

Descendents, "Dreams"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Pain - Shut You Mouth

Love the chords!


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 9, 2005)

welcome to the jungle - richard cheese


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Common People - William Shatner


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 9, 2005)

Evanescence - Forgive Me


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 9, 2005)

Credence Clearwater Revival- Bad Moon Risin'


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Strapping Young Lad - All Hail The New Flesh


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

Ahh SYL, Devin is one multi-talented mother -er

*Primus - Frizzlefry*

How nac anyone not love these guys?


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Because I haven't heard them yet?

Solefad - White Frost Queen.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

We'll fix that 

*The Desert Sessions - Bring it Back Gentle* God I love the Desert Sessions, and I am praying that Devin does actually get a chance to participate.


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 9, 2005)

*Saosin - "They Perch On Their Stilts And Dare Me To Break Custom"*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Arcturus - Nightmare Heaven. I LOVE METAL!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 9, 2005)

Day Two Isolation by Ayreon


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Death - Spirit Crusher*

Chuck Schuldiner is a fucking god. This album is brilliant.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - The Fluke*


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 9, 2005)

Fleetwood Mac- The Chain


----------



## Sex (Nov 9, 2005)

*Soilwork - As We Speak*

<3


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Death - Flesh and the Power it Holds*

Technical progressive death. Less technical than the legendary Atheist, but there's no denying that lyrically and song structurally, Chuck was a genius.


----------



## Sex (Nov 9, 2005)

*Haggard - All?inizio ? La Morte*

Folk/symphonic/classical/doom metal 

Just love it.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 9, 2005)

"Metal Militia"- Metallica


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

I need to check Haggard out, I keep hearing about them and I know they are up my alley.

*World/InfernoFriendship Society - Me vs. Angry Mob*

Chaotic circus/folk/punk from Brooklyn. Hella awesome.


----------



## Sex (Nov 9, 2005)

> I need to check Haggard out, I keep hearing about them and I know they are up my alley.



I'm uploading _Awaking the Centuries_, you should get it by tomorrow. 

*Haggard - Awaking the Centuries*


----------



## Vanike (Nov 9, 2005)

Sweet Emotion ~ Aerosmith

Classic. Just a pure classic.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

Sukito, you are a very good person.

*World-Inferno Friendship Society - Friend to the Friendless*

Cheerfully grim, very bouncy and dark at the same time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

*Jody Fosters Army - Only Live Once*

Oh Shea'.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Faith No More - Woodpecker From Mars*

metal, and lounge meet and fuse to form Ultra-FNM


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

*Accident Waiting To Happen - Billy Bragg*.

Lovleh.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 9, 2005)

Katatonia - Criminals

I love this song. Great lyrics, vocals, and guitar!


----------



## Sex (Nov 9, 2005)

^ Love Katatonia. <3 

*Katatonia - O How I Enjoy the Light *


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

*Ready, Steady, Go! - Generation X*

Classic.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Destroyed*

Say what you will about Catch 22, but Peter and gang know how to make Nu-metal damn good.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

*Oscars Eye - Gray Matter*.

Light - Hardcore with a nod to Heavy Metal. The Lead singer sounds like Reese from Malcom In The Middle :\


----------



## Sex (Nov 9, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - All Turns Black *

Hell yes, I love these guys.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

Just Listening to *Trogdor - Matt Chapman*. Oh Shea'! 

Burninating all da' People! Thatch Roofed Cottages!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

Hah, nice.

*Hypocrisy - Roswell '47*

Deathalicious.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

*Whip It - Devo*.

Nuff' Said..


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Immortal - Tyrants*

A band that quit on their finest album. Tyrants is one of those songs that forces you to headbang with darkened glee.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

*Be Stiff - Devo*.

Loffin Dat Dev, Oh?


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 9, 2005)

112 - It's over now .....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

*Kiss Me On The Bus - The Replacements*


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 9, 2005)

Don Omar - Dale Don Dale


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

*Achin' To Be - The Replacements*

So Beautiful.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 9, 2005)

Massari - Inta Hayati


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Nevermore - The River Dragon Has Come*

Historically based lyricaaly, heavy, pounding, riff thick and topped with Danes epic vox.

\m/


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 9, 2005)

The trinity - sean paul


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 10, 2005)

Inca roads - Frank Zappa


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 10, 2005)

Offspring, "Dammit, I Changed Again"


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

*Orphaned Land - Norra el Norra*

Beautiful, tribal, heavy as shit and crafted with extreme care.


----------



## NaRa (Nov 10, 2005)

*Corey Smith-If I could do it again*
W00t his new album!He's been doing shows around Ga so we've had a sub in school for the past couple of days.Great southern music.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

*Seyminhol - Return of the Long Snake*

Pwoer, death, foilk, black and prog blend together in a surprisingly cool, almost nine minute song. The vocalist has a fairly unique voice, and the musicianship is pretty -ing good.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 10, 2005)

^Same as. Nice stuff.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

*Tool - Parabola*

What's there to say, Lateralus remains one of the coolest progressive albums ever in my opinion.


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2005)

*Sheep* _by Pink Floyd_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

^ My fave song, off my fave Pink Floyd album. 

*Bloodbath - So You Die*

MIkaels voice is so -ing brutal on here.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 10, 2005)

Papercuts by Gym Class Heroes.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

*Annihilator - Maximum Satan*

Yes I know Anihilator are Canadian, and old school heavy legends. But, well...I still think they suck.

As a note, I was listening to this track, cause it's on this months Metalstorm Compilation.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 10, 2005)

Snowpony, "Easy Way Down"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 10, 2005)

Green Carnation - Light of day, day of darkness.

EXCELLENT stuff. So varied, something for everyone.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 10, 2005)

The Doors, "The End"


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 10, 2005)

*Nightmare - A Taste of Armageddon*

Interesting, the vox are very...Dickonson-esque.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 11, 2005)

Tool - Third Eye (Salival)

The message at the intro to the awsome riffs. I love Tool!


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 11, 2005)

He used to cut the grass - Frank Zappa


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 11, 2005)

Blind Guardian - Imaginations From The Other Side (Live)


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2005)

*Pigs (Three Different Ones)* _by Pink Floyd_

I finally got it.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

Devin Townsend - Stagnant.

This dude is Gold. Pure Gold.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 11, 2005)

*Artemis and Euthimis - Den ine Paixnidi.*

To painxnidi den ine pios tha milisi protos
to paixnidi den ine pion tha agorasi o kosmos
To paixnidi ine pios tha ksipnisi protos
Pion tha agapisi o kosmos.

translates to 

The game isnt about who will speak first
The game isnt about who will sell more
The game is about who will wake up first
Who the world will love more.


----------



## Narikaa (Nov 11, 2005)

Evanescence - Lies


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 11, 2005)

Survival of The Outlaw by Solefald


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 11, 2005)

*Complain - Impact Pit*.

Some of the most Agressive Boston Hardcore I've ever heard. Metal fans might like this.


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 11, 2005)

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 11, 2005)

*Enter Sandman by Metallica. *


I've been meaning to go back to Metallica and see if I still like it as much as I used to. We'll see.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 11, 2005)

*Hishoku no Sora* - _Kawada Mami_

_Soshite kono sora akaku somete.
Mata kuru toki kono mi de susumu dake.
_

*Translated:*
_And stain this sky red.
Just walk through the times that approach you with your own body.
_


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 11, 2005)

*Sad But True by Metallica.*

 Yep, still love it.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 11, 2005)

stuck in the middle - bob dylan


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 11, 2005)

*My Friends & The Pit - Impact Unit*.

Perfect.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 11, 2005)

Temples of Syrinx - Rush

Geddy!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 11, 2005)

*Day Sixteen: Loser by Ayreon
*

Devin Townsend's vox in this song are......amazing.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

Devin Townsend - Stagnant.

"Tired of the way that I'm feeling every day" - sniff, those lyrics really spoke to me.


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2005)

*Hey You* _by Pink Floyd_


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 11, 2005)

"I am the Law"- Anthrax


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 11, 2005)

Is there a place - Gyptian


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 11, 2005)

Packard goose - Frank Zappa


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 11, 2005)

Party time - Wayne Marshall


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

Devin Townsend - Earth Day.


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 12, 2005)

Evanescence - Going Under


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

Butthole Surfers, "Pepper"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

*The Heart Collector* by Nevermore.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

the Specials, "Ghost Town"


----------



## Sex (Nov 12, 2005)

*The Abyss - Cursed *


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

PM Dawn, "If You Never Say Goodbye"


----------



## De Monies (Nov 12, 2005)

*Leech* - Incubus

_The ride's over,
Did you enjoy yourself?_


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

Snowpony, "3 Can Keep a Secret (If 2 Are Dead)"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

*Teargas* - by Katatonia.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

Mighty Mighty BossToneS, "Break So Easily"


----------



## Narikaa (Nov 12, 2005)

Lacuna Coil - Heaven's a lie


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

Mirai, "Open Up Your Mind"


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 12, 2005)

Waving My Dick In The Wind by Ween.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

Nobody's Here by Devin Townsend

\m/ Terria! \m/


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 12, 2005)

Kitty wü - Jaga Jazzist


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 12, 2005)

Porcupine Tree - The Sound Of Muzak

My fave on ''In Absentia''.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

*Criminals* - Katatonia.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

Offspring, "Pay the Man"


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

Tony Yayo - So Seductive


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

At the Drive-In, "Quarantined"


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

System of a down - BYOB


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

System of a down - BYOB


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

Snowpony, "Monkeys vs the Universe"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

Devin Townsend - Earth Day


----------



## cloin (Nov 12, 2005)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Kitty w? - Jaga Jazzist



Jef, you stud.

_Electro Quarterstaff - Something's a Wry in the Hetfield of Dreams_


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 12, 2005)

hahah yes indeed                         (thanks for the song man )
son of mr green genes - Frank Zappa


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

Population, "Euclide Avenue"


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 12, 2005)

Nietzchean Conspiracy by Sigh. \m/


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

Arcturus - Radical Cut


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

2 Skinnee J's, "In the Clutches of the Diabolical Sergeant Stiletto"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2005)

*Live For Now - Iron Cross*.

Sweet.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice Hakuna.

*Missing Rungs - Marginal Man*


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Nov 12, 2005)

Shiro Sagisu - Destiny Awaits


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2005)

*Oscar's Eye - Gray Matter*.

Loving this song.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

Eels, "Flyswatter"


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 12, 2005)

Why does it hurt when i pee - Frank Zappa


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 12, 2005)

Fort Minor- Get it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2005)

XD!! Wtf?!

*Circles - Dag Nasty*.

Mmmm, West Coast Hardcore.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## ~My?tic~ (Nov 12, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand: Walk Away

As you walk away my headstone crumbles down,
As you walk away the Hollywood winds will howl.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

TSOL, "Silent Scream"


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

Linkin Park - Pnts of Authority


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 12, 2005)

Mr.Greed for all - Sandeeno


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

Aishwarya Rai


Anyway, Akeboshi - Wind


----------



## Gator (Nov 12, 2005)

Callin' U - Outlandish


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 12, 2005)

Arcturus - Kinetic


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

Black Eyed Peas - My Humps


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 12, 2005)

crown prince dancehall edition mix


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

Guns and roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## blue_duck (Nov 12, 2005)

=o Hakuna Matata SNAP! I'm listening to that too! =]


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

Porno For Pyros, "Tahitian Moon"


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 13, 2005)

the smalls - Fistful of Powder

killer music...


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Nov 13, 2005)

Overground - Schick mir 'nen Engel

Some german shit XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 13, 2005)

welcome to the jungle - cover by richard cheese


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 13, 2005)

Bloodhound Gang - Chaisy Lane


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 13, 2005)

Orange Rain - ~Asterisks~ OST version ^^


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2005)

*Pigs (Three Different Ones)* _by Pink Floyd_


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2005)

*Under a Glass Moon* - Dream Theater

_Tell me
Remind me
Chase the water racing from the sky
Always beside me
Taste the memories running from my eyes
Nervous flashlights scan my dreams
Liquid shadows silence their screams
I smile at the moon
Chasing water from the sky
I argue with the clouds

Outside the soundness of your mind
Bathing your soul in silver tears
Beneath a blackened summer sky
Praying for time to disappear

Beneath a summer sky
Under glass moonlight
Night awaits the lamb’s arrival
Liquid shadows crawl
Silver teardrops fall
The bride subsides to her survival

By your hand
I’ve awakened
Bear this honor in my name

Outside the soundness of your mind
Bathing your soul in silver tears
Beneath a blackened summer sky
Praying for time to disappear_


----------



## ninamori (Nov 13, 2005)

Hakuna Matata said:
			
		

> Orange Rain - ~Asterisks~ OST version ^^


It's Orange Range, btw. <________<

The Postal Service- This Place is a Prison

<3


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 13, 2005)

We Disintegrate - by Nevermore.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 13, 2005)

Blood hound Gang: F.U.C.K


----------



## Naruto Kai (Nov 13, 2005)

Rule Brittania - Brittish Royal Marines

 Rule Brittana, Brittania Rule The Waves, Britain Never Never Never Shall Be Slaves


----------



## Ruri (Nov 13, 2005)

Bjork - Joga


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2005)

Moby - Natural Blues


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 13, 2005)

The Willings Well III, Apollo I The Telling Truth - Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 13, 2005)

Devin Townsend - Earth Day

Headbangingly good.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 13, 2005)

Dem a Cartoon - Xsytement Gang


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2005)

*Light of Day, Day or Darkness* _by Green Carnation_

It calms me down.


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 13, 2005)

Blue Oyster Cult- Don't Fear the Reaper

Kind of goes with my new avy, don'tcha think?


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 13, 2005)

The Killers - Somebody Told Me


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 13, 2005)

*Easy Star All-Stars - Money*

Love the pipes and bongs replacing the money machines in this cover


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 13, 2005)

I need a girl -P.diddy Ft usher


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 13, 2005)

Bring it on - Gyptian


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 13, 2005)

*Easy Star All-Stars - Time*

Easilly the strongest track off this tribute album, it's purely brilliance, the vocals are so unique and well done.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 13, 2005)

_A Silver Mt. Zion - 13 angels standing guard 'round the sides of your bed_

My favorite ASMZ track.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 13, 2005)

*Cake - Pretty Pink Ribbon*

Say what you will, but I am thoroughly a Cake fan. They have style, humour, talent and sarcasm. Pop-coated vicious rock songs.


----------



## Twizted (Nov 14, 2005)

*Weezer* - Rivers


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

Another great band. ^

*Solefald - Philosofical Revolt*

Solefald have always blazed their own unique trail, and a brilliant one.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 14, 2005)

Offspring, "Dammit, I Changed Again"


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

*Opeth - The Night and the Silent Water*

Mmmm, so well done, epic and brutal, beautiful and flowing.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 14, 2005)

At the Drive-In, "Napoleon Solo"


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 14, 2005)

Misery - Nightingale


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

*The Smalls - What I Need to Carry On*

Uh huh, oh yeahh,


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Nobody's Here*

This man is *GOLD!*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Regulator*

What an awesome album, so flowing and changing.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 14, 2005)

The Game - Dreams


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Stagnant*

I LOVE this song. It's my favourite track on his album, Terria.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 14, 2005)

Flow - Go!


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 14, 2005)

*Audioslave - I am the highway*

great song...


----------



## Ephemeral (Nov 14, 2005)

*Coldplay - Til Kingdom Come
*
^_^


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

*Strapping Young Lad - Spirituality*

LOve Devys works.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2005)

*Katatonia - I Transpire*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

*Strapping Young Lad - Room 429*

A truly awesome cover of a song by a band most people have never heard. Hail to Cop Shoot Cop


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 14, 2005)

"No Remorse"- Cannibal Corpse (Originally performed by Metallica)

Damn, this song kicks ass. I think I'll pick up Gore Obsessed sometime.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

Gah, I despise Cannibal Corpse. I really do.

Anyhoo

*The Smalls - True Narcissist*


----------



## Sex (Nov 14, 2005)

*...And Oceans - Halcyon: The Heavy Silence: In Silent Rain*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2005)

*Husker Du* Yes, I'm listening to it allll!


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 14, 2005)

The Killers - Somebody Told Me


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

*OhGr - Pawsee*

Instrumental crazy electronic/industrial.


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 14, 2005)

The Killers - Somebody Told Me
again!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2005)

Still Listening to *Husker Du*.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

*Emperor - Alsvartr (The Oath)*

One felluva perfect intro to a brutally powerful album.


----------



## basiK (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tool - Ticks and leeches*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sorry/Change For The Same - Skewbald/Grand Union*.

Two Names :S


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

*Mithras - Psyrens*

Brutal death fused with ambient and fantasy/sci-fi/hp lovecraftian lyrics. Heirs to Morbid Angels vacant throne.


----------



## NaRa (Nov 14, 2005)

Nujabes-Uncertainly Principle

lovely ^.^.Samurai champlooish


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 14, 2005)

Xavier Naidoo ft. A.Martinez - Auf Herz und Nieren (remix)


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 14, 2005)

"Painkiller"- Judas Priest

I like to listen to Priest when I read my Naruto manga for some reason.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 14, 2005)

Hah

*Ozric Tentacles - Become the Other*

Just awesome stuff.


----------



## Meijin (Nov 15, 2005)

*The Mars Volta - Cicatriz, Pt. 3*

My mother said, to get things done
You better not mess with Major Tom.


----------



## kire (Nov 15, 2005)

System of a down "Question"  I used to hate this song but now i like it...Damn it they won me over!

I also fell in love with that song from the bleach soundtrack "life is a boat" by Rie fu


----------



## basiK (Nov 15, 2005)

*Sufjan Stevens - Casimir Pulaski Day*


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 15, 2005)

The Mars Volta, "Miranda, That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore"


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2005)

*Nujabes - Music is Mine*

Wonderful!


----------



## Wierd Divide (Nov 15, 2005)

The Arcade Fire EP

I can't get enough of them...I think I want to marry at least 3 of them.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 15, 2005)

System of a Down - Kill Rock 'N Roll

Great song on the new album.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 15, 2005)

"Paschendale"- Iron Maiden


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 15, 2005)

Pink Floyd - Young Lust


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

*Ween - I'm Dancing in the Show Tonight*

Utterly demented and childlike. Love it.


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 15, 2005)

Evanescene - Lies


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2005)

*Sorry/Change For The Same - Skewbald*.

_How The Fuck, Should I React!? When Everything, Is Turning Black!_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

*Camel - Lies*

The unheralded Kings of Progressive Rock. So eclectic.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 15, 2005)

Nujabes - Reflection Eternal


----------



## basiK (Nov 15, 2005)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Righteous And The Wicked*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

*Amon Amarth - Where Silent Gods Stand Guard*

Well, these guys never fail to get me head banging, they are just that fucking awesome.


----------



## xeno (Nov 15, 2005)

DJ GT Vs Project C - *Voices of Summer 2005*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2005)

*New Day Rising - Husker Du*.

Power Punk.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

*Faith No More - RV*

Oh yeah.... \m/


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 15, 2005)

Vintersorg - Trance Locator.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2005)

^ Nice!

*Husker Du(Do you remember?) - Husker Du*.

Loveth.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

*Nevermore - Engines of Hate*

_ing Kings of Socially Conscious Power/Thrash. KINGS!....no Emperors!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 15, 2005)

Opeth - In My Time Of Need


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

*Nevermore - Inside Four Walls*

I checked my Audioscrobbler and it seems I don't listen to my Nevermore enough...or Vintersorg.


----------



## basiK (Nov 15, 2005)

*The Smalls - Tell Us About It*
8D


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

^  MMMmmmmm, yeah 

*Nevermore - All Play Dead*

God I love these guys.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2005)

*Do You Remember - Husker Du*.

Again.


----------



## Sex (Nov 15, 2005)

*Non Servium - NSA*

I have the urge to break something.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

*Nevermore - The Fault of the Flesh*

_Man is the parasite, man is the cause
We are destroyers and creators, our precious flaw
We are the architects of fate
We are impure for we burn all we berate

We are but flesh and flesh is the weakness
We are born of blood sinew and bone
We're all just spinning in this useless hole in time
On our way into the black unknown_


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 15, 2005)

"Drifter"- Iron Maiden

Bruce Dickinson is overrated, bring back Paul Di'anno!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

Dickonson rules, no matter that I like Dianno more, Dickonson -ing rules.

*Nevermore - Enemies of Reality (Original version)*

To be followed up by the re-mix version. I like to listen to this album both versions intertwined to hear the difference in quality. Andy Sneap is a production master. Kelly Grey is not.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 15, 2005)

It Hasn't Happened Yet by William Shatner


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

*Nevermore - Who Decides*

The original version, muddy, yet cool. The re-mix makes it all ebetter.


----------



## Meijin (Nov 16, 2005)

*The Mars Volta - Cicatriz Pt. |*

When I first met you
Underneath your sheets I'd wait
How could I forget you?
The tiny incision that you made
Tied my hands over your eye
Sweet forever never mine
When will you return
Give me just one more taste
Give me just one more night
Give me just one more
Give me just one time
Give me just one time
Give me your one
I need your one
Show me how
Stick in something
Right here, now
When did you see me toke in our room?
When did you totally saturate?
Living toe to toe
Rocking toe to toe
We're still toe to toe

CANNOT
GET
ENOUGH
OF 
THIS


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 16, 2005)

Pink Floyd - In The Flesh


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 16, 2005)

Orbital, "Dwr Budr"


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 16, 2005)

The Smalls - Fades Away


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 16, 2005)

Evanescence - Surrender


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 16, 2005)

*Birthday Gal - The Replacements*.

Cute.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 16, 2005)

Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 16, 2005)

*American Justice - Scream*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pain - A Good Day to Die*

Peter is a genius.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 16, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Tiny Tears*


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 16, 2005)

"Bleed Alone" by Haste the Day

Awesome song, Awesome band (if you like harcore/metal bands)


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Paled Empty Spheres*

Almost gothic/industrial as opposed to death metal, and Peters vocals are quite haunting.


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanye West- Roses


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pain - Tear it Up*

Simplistic, almost mindless sounding, then it picks up and becomes heavy and head bang inducing.


----------



## ~My?tic~ (Nov 16, 2005)

_*My Chemical Romance - Ghost of You*_


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 16, 2005)

X Zibit - X


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Nujabes - F.I.L.O. ft Shingo2*

Mmmmm smooth


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 16, 2005)

Wierd Al - Eat It!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pete Philly and Prerequisite - Intro*

First step into this album, opinion with held until I posess enough information to formulate a real one.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 16, 2005)

Dire En Grey - Cage


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pete Philly and Prerquisite - Lazy*

So far pretty good, nothing ground breaking or mind blowing, but chill and smooth.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 16, 2005)

Linkin Park - Forgotten


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Nujabes - Worlds Ends Rhapsody*

It's got da funk. Yeah.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 16, 2005)

The Power Is On! by The Go! Team


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Therion - The Wings of the Hydra*

Awesome guitars, wicked vocals, amazing harmonies, very *\m/*


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 16, 2005)

L`Arc en Ciel - Ushinawareta Nagame


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 16, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Storm*


----------



## basiK (Nov 16, 2005)

*A Perfect Circle - 3 Libra's*


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 16, 2005)

"Killing is my Business.... And business is good!"- Megadeth

Nothing in the world like classic Megadeth. Still haven't been able to find the album though.


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 16, 2005)

Two-Mix - Single Medley Remix


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2005)

Transplants  we trusted you


----------



## Professor Pants (Nov 16, 2005)

Edguy - Superheroes


----------



## Ruri (Nov 16, 2005)

Damien Rice - The Blower's Daughter


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 16, 2005)

*Nile - To Dream of Ur*

Karl Sanders crafts music like it's nobodies business. So fucking epic.


----------



## basiK (Nov 17, 2005)

*Smashing Pumpkins - Thirty-Three*

_Tomorrow’s just an excuse away_


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 17, 2005)

*Pain - It's Only Them*

Album is called Nothing Remains The Same. It makes me feel good about myself. Thanks cata.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2005)

*When It's Over - Wipers*.

So dang long :\


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 17, 2005)

Metalica - Enter the sandman


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2005)

*When It's Over - Wipers*.

It sounds like theme music for someone jumping off of a building.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 17, 2005)

*Pain - Shut Your Mouth*

Good for a pickmeup.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

*Korpiklaani - Hunting Song*

Like manically and dementedly cheerful metal for roughnecks. I love it, it's so......hyper.


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 17, 2005)

The Pillows - Good Morning Good News


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

*Blood Stain Child - Hyper Sonic*

In Flames vox, Children of Bodom style keyboards, great guitar solos...pretty damn good melo-death from Japan.


----------



## Larethian (Nov 17, 2005)

*Coma - 100 000 jednakowych miast
*heh


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

*Marcus Miller/Miles Davis - Afterglow*


----------



## Ryu (Nov 17, 2005)

*Joydrop - If I Forget*

_Curly hair thin red eyes
And a smile as wide as the sky
Green and gold were the colours of your day
You said today was a good day to die_


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Dir en Grey - Drain Away


----------



## Ryu (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Kontroll På Kontinentet*

_Eg ser det for meg det kryper imot meg
Åh, mi søster, nå vett eg kven som er tyster
Åh, mi søster, eg hørte alt du sa ved mi kiste
Fader Martin, eg syns dette begynner å lukte bensin
Og min Constanze ta min hatt, ta mine sko, ta mitt extravaganza_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2005)

*Generals & Majors - XTC*.

I love this song, very poppy.

((lol, I almost typed poopy))


----------



## Ruri (Nov 17, 2005)

Last Exile OST - Over the Sky


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

*Miller/Miles - Afterglow*


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 17, 2005)

*Pain - Shut Your Mouth*

\m/ *headbang* \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

*Buena Vista Social Club - Y Tu Que Has Hecho?*


----------



## basiK (Nov 18, 2005)

*Jeff Buckley - Forget Her*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

*Vintersorg - The Thesises Season*

I'd forgotten how awesome these albums were...but getting Kageyoshi hooked on them got me to listen to em again.


----------



## Shinji-san (Nov 18, 2005)

Porno Graffiti - Melissa

Good song. I have a lot of music from animes and games.


----------



## ~Lad~ (Nov 18, 2005)

Children of Bodom- "Rebel Yell" (Billy Idol Cover)
Mayhem- "Death Crush"


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

*Vintersorg - Curtains*



_The curtains never fall - they only rise
At the cosmic theatre
standing ovations came at the 15 billion-mark"

Blurs and vague impressions aside -
the engineer, the director
had the galaxies disposed, and then exposed
for the explorers who never took an answer for an answer_

I love this mans lyrics...


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 18, 2005)

Libra Presents Taylor, "Anomaly (Calling Your Name)"


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 18, 2005)

Edyta Bartosiewicz - Sen

_To jest m?j sen ten sen przeraża mnie
W pokoju bez ścian zamykam się
Nie ma nic nie ma mnie niby bezpiecznie
Ale wcale nie jest dobrze w moim śnie

To jest m?j sen ten sen zawstydza mnie 
Zachłanna i zła wciąż więcej chcę
Nie ma nic nie ma mnie niby cudownie
Ale wcale nie jest dobrze w moim śnie_


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

Metallica - St Anger


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 18, 2005)

Demonoid - Hunger My Consort


----------



## pinkgiraffe (Nov 18, 2005)

Fisher - Breakable


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 18, 2005)

*I against I - Bad Brains*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

Sum41 - Fat Lip


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 18, 2005)

*Fight/American Justice - Scream*

Nice mix of Ska and Hardcore-punk.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

eminem - toys soilders


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 18, 2005)

*Rock & Roll Bullshit - Government Issue*

Hardcore, Plain and simple.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

Flow - Go!


----------



## Voynich (Nov 18, 2005)

Tommy february6 - Lonely in Gorgeous


Parakiss owns my ass =.=


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

*Ozric Tentacles - Eternal Wheel*


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 18, 2005)

Future breed machine - meshuggah


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Dissapointed - XTC*

Awesome.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

Blur - oblivion


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Night*

I love this album...almost as much as I love Terria


----------



## basiK (Nov 18, 2005)

*A Perfect Circle - Sleeping Beauty
*

I'll go gay for maynard...


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

Speaking of Terria 

*Devin Townsend - Earthday*


----------



## Sex (Nov 18, 2005)

*Les Claypool - Master of Puppets*

Les is God.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes. He. Is.

Seriously, everything Claypool is fucking gold.

*Devin Townsend - Canada*

Awesomeness.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 19, 2005)

Bjork - Joga


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

*Matisyahu - Aish Tamid*

My god this is awesome Reggae...if this man has more music I must have it.


----------



## DyersEve (Nov 19, 2005)

Ozzy Osbourne: "You Lookin' at Me Lookin' at You".


----------



## Ephemeral (Nov 19, 2005)

Alexisonfire - Pulmonary Archery


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2005)

*Time* _by Pink Floyd_


----------



## basiK (Nov 19, 2005)

*June of 44 - June Miller*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

*Opeth - Death Whispered a Lullabye*

So soothing and relaxing, yet sad.


----------



## Kaede (Nov 19, 2005)

*High and Mighty Color - Naked*

*Has recently fallen in <3 with them, due to Ichirin no Hana*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

Blackeyed Peas - My Humps.


----------



## Key (Nov 19, 2005)

the killers -somebody told me


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

Guns et Roses - Wlecome to the jungle


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

Asain Kung Fu Generation - Harukakanata


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

*Corb Lund - All I Wanna Do is Play Cards*

Hard not to tap your foot and sing along.


----------



## Key (Nov 19, 2005)

dilemma-nelly ft kelly


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

^ ouch.

*Corb Lund - Always Keep an Edge on Your Knife*

_always keep an edge on yr knife, son, always keep an edge on yr knife
cuz a good sharp edge is a man's best hedge against the vague uncertainties of life
yes, a good sharp edge is a man?s best hedge against the uncertain vagaries of life_

I especially like the yodelling


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

*Corb Lund - Hair in My Eyes Like a Highland Steer*

Waaaay too catchy, and funny.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 19, 2005)

Tool, "Schism"


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

Kanye West - Diamonds are Forever


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 19, 2005)

No Doubt, "Snakes"


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

Harmonia - Rythem


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

*Arcturus - Evacuation Code Deciphered*

Wicked vocals.


----------



## Larethian (Nov 19, 2005)

Pidzama Porno -"Chlopcy ida na wojne"

_"Czyszcza ordery tluste generaly - chlopcy ida na wojne..."_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

*Arcturus - Moonshine Delerium*


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 19, 2005)

titties and beer - Frank Zappa


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 19, 2005)

Fake Punk  by Punky Bruster


----------



## 8018 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hung up
~Madonna


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 19, 2005)

The Great Dividers by Unearth


----------



## CopyCat (Nov 19, 2005)

Smashing pumpkins- The killer in me.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 19, 2005)

Endless by Unearth


----------



## 8018 (Nov 19, 2005)

DOA
~Foo Fighters


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 19, 2005)

Predetermined Sky by Unearth.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 19, 2005)

A token of my extreme - Frank Zappa


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 19, 2005)

Awake and Lifeless by A Dozen Furies


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 19, 2005)

Styx- Renegade


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 19, 2005)

The Cycle by A Dozen Furies


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 19, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Nobody's Here*

A good song for when you feel depressed/angry.


----------



## basiK (Nov 19, 2005)

*Smashing Pumpkins - Spaceboy*


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 19, 2005)

Pink Floyd- Time

Damn, I love this song.


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Nov 19, 2005)

Babasonicos - Los Calientes

^  getting ready for their live in my town!!!


----------



## 8018 (Nov 19, 2005)

St. Jimmy
~Green Day


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 19, 2005)

*Senses Fail - Irony Of Dying On Your Birthday*


----------



## Ruri (Nov 19, 2005)

Tori Amos - Gold Dust


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 20, 2005)

Eels, "Trouble With Dreams"


----------



## 8018 (Nov 20, 2005)

Bascket Case
~Green Day


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 20, 2005)

Unquestioned Answers by Thrice


----------



## 8018 (Nov 20, 2005)

^i know that awesome kid^

Chapter Four
~Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 20, 2005)

Tsunami Bomb, "Enemy Inside of Me"


----------



## basiK (Nov 20, 2005)

*Nujabes & DJ Ryow - Hydeout Sound Lab*
wOOt


----------



## TDM (Nov 20, 2005)

*The Great Gig In The Sky* _by Pink Floyd_


----------



## Larethian (Nov 20, 2005)

Grzegorz Turnau - Malachitowa 
_"Znow wedrujemy cieplym krajem malachitowa laka morza..." Based on *Baczynski*'s poetry_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

*Ween - Mutilated Lips*

I don't think anyone will ever be able to convince me that Ween is not the future of music. They know absolutely no limitations, are some of the most musically talented bastards out there...infact, they are the new Grateful Dead in a way, a couple of dirty, had partying, non-stop working bastards who just keep going and redefining music at every turn.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 20, 2005)

In Red by Lovedrug.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 20, 2005)

*^i know that awesome kid^*

*I'm Only Happy When It Rains*
~Garbage​
i'm pretty sure thats the name
of the song o.o


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 20, 2005)

Łzy - Przepraszam Cię


_Gdy z naszej wielkiej miłości 
zostaną tylko wiersze, 
A każde z nas w innym pokoju 
odnajdzie swoje miejsce. 
Gdy w naszym wielkim domu 
czuję się jak w więzieniu. 
Gdy będziemy tak siedzieć 
godzinami w milczeniu. 

Zdradzę Ci pewien sekret kochanie, 
pewnego dnia zniknę nim to wszystko się stanie. 

Przepraszam Cię, 
złamałam serce Twe, 
w kolejnym życiu będzie 
tak, jak tego chcesz. 

Więc wybacz mi, 
bo nie żałuję żadnej z chwil, 
nie czuję już nic. 

Gdy patrzysz tak na mnie 
i w oczach masz łzy..._


----------



## Ruri (Nov 20, 2005)

Finding Neverland OST - The Kite


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 20, 2005)

_Sin_ - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2005)

The Avalanches - Since I Left You (Cornelius Remix)

I love this song.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 20, 2005)

*Farewell My Hell - Mellencollin*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 20, 2005)

*Smashing Pumpkins // Zero*


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 20, 2005)

"Corporal Jigsore Quandry"- The Berserker


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 20, 2005)

*Sufjan Stevens - A Winner Needs A Wand*


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 20, 2005)

Pink Floyd- Another Brick in the Wall

I must love Floyd _almost_ as much as I love Zeppelin. But not quite as much.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

*Shpongle - Connoisseur of Hallucination*

Oh yeah baby, bring on that trippy shit


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 20, 2005)

Touch, Peel, and Stand by Days of the New


----------



## NaRa (Nov 20, 2005)

ever since i heard it at their concert i've loved it.

Relient K-In Love With The 80's

so it was jeremy in 1983
in his ocean pacific t
who got a bloody knee
on his skateboard
in the half pipe
in the backyard
that tuesday night

and i'm only gonna pierce my left ear
and i've been working on this mustache all summer long
and my favorite band will always be tears for fears
and i'm gonna wear a pink tux to the prom

cutting class through the first floor window
he's driving fast cause he never did a thing slow
and i look up to my big bro
cause in the 80's all the ladies grabbed his hand and couldn't let go

and i'm only gonna pierce my left ear
and i've been working on this mustache all summer long
and my favorite band will always be tears for fears
and i'm gonna wear a pink tux to the prom (a pink tux to the prom)

doo doo, a doo doo doo
pink tux to the prom
doo doo, a doo doo doo
pink tux to the prom

i am gonna wear a pink tux to the prom
live without a care...what could possibly go wrong?

when you're president of the breakfast club
and you're not hesitant to fall in love (to fall in love)
to throw it away to fall in love with the 80's

i am gonna wear a pink tux to the prom
live without a care...what could possibly go wrong?
i am gonna wear a pink tux to the prom
live without a care...
cause you threw it away to fall in love with the 80's

doo doo, a doo doo
doo doo, a doo doo
doo doo, a doo doo


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 20, 2005)

"Turbo Lover"- Judas Priest

Ok, I know by listening to this song and liking Judas Priest automatically makes me gay or atleast homoerotically inclined, and I accept that. I know that I'm secure enough in my heterosexuality to wear a Judas Priest shirt that is about a size too small. In my defense, it shrunk in the wash.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

That is fucking awesome ^

Hail the METAL GOD!!!

and his leather codpiece XD

*Solefald - Sea I Called*

I will say it again, SOlefald have really outdone themselves with this album...it's so brilliant.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 20, 2005)

"Living After Midnight"- Judas Priest

Calm down Catatonik, take a few pills and sit down. Speaking of pills, this song makes me want to get LOADED!!! and score with some girls.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

Calm down?

What for?

*Strapping Young Lad - Love?*


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 20, 2005)

"Murders in the Rue Morgue"- Iron Maiden

You just seemed a little hyper earlier. But on topic, this song rules and Paul Di'anno should have stayed with Maiden.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

Nah I always talk like that when talking about Rob Halford.

It's a tradition.

*Strapping Young Lad - We Ride*

Good god the solo in this track is mind boggling.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 20, 2005)

"Episode 666"- In Flames

Oh ok, thats.... unique. But Rob Halford is an undisputed Metal God, none the less.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

My buddy started it. One of our friends was a huge Judas priest fan AND a major Homophobe...so, we always had to get excityed when talking about Rob Halford, just to make him uncomfortable...it just kinda stuck with us.

*Ween - Japanese Cowboy*

_Like a Japanese cowboy or a brother on skates 
Like a blizzard in Georgia or a train runnin' late 
I call out your name girl in the heat of the night 
And nobody answers 'cause somethin' ain't right_


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 20, 2005)

"No Remorse"- Metallica

Everytime I mention liking Judas Priest I hear a gay joke. I'm confident in my sexuality, so it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, well ur buddy was not so confident..quite the opposite. Me, I accept that my Metal God likes cod pieces, tight leather and men...it don't bother me...

*Ween - A Tear for Eddie*

My god are these guys brilliant musicians.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 20, 2005)

"Ghost Of You"- My Chemical Romance

Wow. I have really reached an all-time low. Listening to wuss music.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

I won't hold it against you 

*Ween - Don't Shit Where you Eat*


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 20, 2005)

"Immortal Corruptor"- Gwar

Ah, if any song can make me feel better, its this one. Best. Gwar. Song. Ever.
Almost when you hear it live, it will be alot like a cluster bomb taking out a graveyard full of zombies.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

I loves teh Gwar.

*Ween - Voodoo Lady*

I also loves teh Ween.


----------



## basiK (Nov 21, 2005)

*Rage Against the Machine - The Ghost of Tom Joad*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Ween - You Fucked Up*

Man Gene Ween sounds demented, I love that mans voice.


----------



## crystal-kay (Nov 21, 2005)

Hagane no Kokoro - Paku Romi.

Catchy.


----------



## basiK (Nov 21, 2005)

*Smashing Pumpkins - For Martha*


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2005)

*American Pie* _by Don McLean_


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 21, 2005)

Beck, "Derelict"


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Nov 21, 2005)

Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory...


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 21, 2005)

"Kill Yourself"- Impaled Nazarene(Originally performed by SOD)


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 21, 2005)

ducktales, moon - advantage


----------



## Rasuto Tenshi (Nov 21, 2005)

Im a King - P$C feat. T.I and Lil' Scrappy


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Fire*

Catchy.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 21, 2005)

Kanye West - Diamonds are forever


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Norther - Smash*

WICKED cover.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 21, 2005)

Black Eyed Peas - My Humps


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Shadows Fall - Welcome to the Machine*

Although I'm not a big fan of SF, this IS an excellent cover.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 21, 2005)

Orange Rain - Viva Rock


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 21, 2005)

Bowling for Soup - 1985


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Sanctuary - White Rabbit*

_They say Alice is on drug again_


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Nov 21, 2005)

Greenday : Jesus of Suburbia.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 21, 2005)

Red Hot Chilipepers - Give it away


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*The Flying Burrito Brothers - Wild Horses*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 21, 2005)

Gorillaz - Fell Good Inc.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

^ good track 

*Anathema - A Natural Disaster*


----------



## Ryu (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Dekk bord*

_Ro ro heim til Transylvania
Gløm nå personalia og andre trivialia
Dekk bord, send et telegram til Victoria
for snart komme me fram_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Ween - Monique the Freak*

Very Mr Bungle-esque


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Nov 21, 2005)

spineshank-smothered


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 21, 2005)

*Salad Days - Minor Threat*

Haha.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Primus - Eleven*

All hail the mighty Primus.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 21, 2005)

*Good Guys Don't Wear White - Minor Threat*.

Cla-SS-ic


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kino - Losers Day*

Hmmmm


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 21, 2005)

*Career Opportunities(Sandanista! Version) - The Clash*

It sung by lil' kids, that means its grood.. I mean goot... I mean penis... I mean Hitler... I mean Saddam.... >.> <.<... *runs*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*K'naan - If Rap Gets Jealous*

I simply adore this track.


----------



## Professor Pants (Nov 21, 2005)

Savage Circus - Between the Devils and the Sea


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Ween - Even If You Don't*

Man I love these guys.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 21, 2005)

Stupid Girl
~Garbage

i H<3arts this song! >D


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

*The Smalls - Toughest Times*

This song has one of the coolest vocal bits ever.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 21, 2005)

Queer
~Garbage

Hey boy take a look at me
Let me dirty up your mind
I'll strip away your hard veener
And see what i can find

The queerest of the queer
the strangest of the strage
The coolest of the cool
the lamest of the lame
The numbest of the numb
I hate to see you here
you choke behind a smile
A fake behind the fear
The queerest of the queer​
i H<3arts Shirley Manson!!!


----------



## NaRa (Nov 21, 2005)

House Of Heroes-Angels
This song has a friggan crazy intro.all in all its ok.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 21, 2005)

Open Book by Cake. Mmmmm, cake. I love the riff.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 21, 2005)

A Stroke of Luck
~Garbage


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 21, 2005)

It's Coming Down by Cake. \m/


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 22, 2005)

Population, "Euclide Avenue"


----------



## Crowe (Nov 22, 2005)

Drumdancer - Runnin' Dry

Really great song.

 <- find it there.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 22, 2005)

Jäljen - Tenhi


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 22, 2005)

Ayreon - Day Twelve:Trauma


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 22, 2005)

*All Praise Due(Madlib remix) - Mos Def*

Swizzeet.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

System of a Down - Ariels


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 22, 2005)

*Phoney Domino Remix - Del the Funky Homosapian*

I said a hip-hop-...


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 22, 2005)

"Die by the Sword"- Slayer

I could never get tired of this song.


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 22, 2005)

Haddaway- What is Love?

The best and worst song ever.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

Amy Lee feat Seether - Broken


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 22, 2005)

*1-2, Crush On U - The Clash*

Loffin' dis' sawnguh.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

Briteny Spears - Toxic


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 22, 2005)

Sugarhill Gang- Apache

Props to anyone who knows which song I'm talking about. (also, props to those know this song outside of a certain hit sitcom)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 22, 2005)

B. Spears? Wtf H. Matata?

*California Uber Alles - Dead Kennedys*

Its only Weird days that I listen to Dead Kennedys, though, They rock.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> B. Spears? Wtf H. Matata?
> 
> *California Uber Alles - Dead Kennedys*
> 
> Its only Weird days that I listen to Dead Kennedys, though, They rock.



My sister wanted me to put it on. I swear! I am now listening to 

Guns et Roses - Sweet Child of Mine


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tainted Love - Soft Cell*

Yes! Shea'!


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 22, 2005)

Meredith - Oceansize


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cokes & Snickers - JFA*

-


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 22, 2005)

The Beatles- Revolution


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ray Charles - What'd I Say

I am addicted to this song...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 22, 2005)

^ Nice

*99 To Life - Social Distortion*

Yaah!


----------



## basiK (Nov 22, 2005)

*Jose gonzalez - Crosses*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sick Boy - GBH*

Oi and Hardcore combined.


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2005)

*Helter Skelter* _by The Beatles_

To put it simply, this song rocks.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Not That Simple by Dredg. I Always think he's singing "Set sail, on a ship built of drugs"


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Q-Tip - Do You Dig?*

MMMMMmmmmmmmmmm yeah.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Blinded by Hypocrisy.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 22, 2005)

Nujabes - Reflection Eternal


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Fire in the Sky by Hypocrisy.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Q-Tip - Barely In Love*

Not just the mans voice, or lyrics, but the music, it's all perfect.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Imperial by Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 22, 2005)

David Gray - The Other Side


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Skeksis by SYL


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Q-Tip - Caring*

It's...hard to describe this song as anything other than beautiful.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Love? by Strapping Young Lad. I love this riff. \mm/


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 22, 2005)

The Bangles- Walk like an Egyptian


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Strapping Young Lad by Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 22, 2005)

Cream- White Room

A classic.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

^ yes it is, Cream are genius.

*dEUS - Put the Freaks Up Front*

Umm, take away the vocalist and this would be a pretty cool track, with all sorts of funky bits, but his voice annoys the living shit out of me...seriously.


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 22, 2005)

NESkimos- Mario

This band rocks so much.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Zen by Strapping Young Lad


----------



## 8018 (Nov 22, 2005)

Chapter Four
~A7X



love this song


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Info Dump(Instrumental) by SYL.


*Spoiler*: _LIZZEH!_ 




Miss Lizzeh, sign on MSN!


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 22, 2005)

The Mafia- Debts

Ska kicks ass.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Amon Amart - Once Sealed in Blood*

Uncompromisingly heavy and pounding Viking Metal. \m/


----------



## 8018 (Nov 22, 2005)

Reminissions
~Avenged Sevenfold


*Spoiler*: _Erkeh!!_ 



okee


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

I still say those dancing smileys are the creepiest thing since Johnny Depp as Willy Wonka.

*Amon Amarth - Pursuit of Vikings*


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 22, 2005)

Led Zeppelin- Tangerine

It's good to have a computer with music. And working speakers.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 22, 2005)

XD

Johny Depp as Willi Wonka
was kinda creepy, but he did
a good job
like this smiley is doing for expressing
my feelings right now 

*I Won't see You Tonight Prt.1*
~A7X


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, yes it is.

I have a very NICE speaker system and a very NICE soundcard.

*Amon Amarth - The Fate of the Norns*

Although one of those bands accused of finding a sound and milking it for all it's worth, Amon Amarth are none the less really, really damn good at what they do. Melodic blackened death metal for the Viking inside you. Mythologically and historically inlfuenced lyrically, they put forth powerful damn music.


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 22, 2005)

Jimi Hendrix- All Along the Watchtower

I'm totally not boosting my post count... <_<... >_>... Nope. Definently not.


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 22, 2005)

Amour by Rammstein


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Amon AMarth - The Valkyries Ride*


----------



## 8018 (Nov 22, 2005)

I won't see you tonight prt.2
~A7X

i dun like to listen to music
on my pc


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Arch-Enemy - Burning Angel*

Oooooh, guitars...soooooo good.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 22, 2005)

meh is le tire of A7X

Miseria Cantare
~A.F.I


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Arcturus - For to End yet Again*

It's a carnival...from hell, with trical beats..and Garms insane vocals. Yayyyy

It's genius.


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Nov 22, 2005)

Love is a sinner - i don't remember the name of the guys that sing that song


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sigh - Scarlet Dreams*

I am so grooving right now.


----------



## xeno (Nov 23, 2005)

*Slipknot* - Wait and Bleed


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

*Sigh - Ecstatic Transformation*


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Nov 23, 2005)

Dream Theater - Pull Me Under


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 23, 2005)

the Specials, "Bone Diggin' "


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 23, 2005)

Maaya Sakamoto - Here


----------



## TDM (Nov 23, 2005)

*Layla* _by Eric Clapton_


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 23, 2005)

Ayumi Hamasaki - Evolution


----------



## Squirrel King (Nov 23, 2005)

Two GirlsPSC


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2005)

L'Arc~en~Ciel - Driver's High :/


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 23, 2005)

the guilty gear sound track


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

*Sigh - Corpsecry/Angelfall*

Love the organ and guitars, and Mirais raspy voice.


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 23, 2005)

Styx- Renegade


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Nov 23, 2005)

Bob Dylan - Don't Think Twice, It's All Right


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

*Arcturus - Evacuation Code Deciphered*

Vortex's vocals are simply stunningly powerful.

_change channel i am bored again 
take five and restart the game 
i suggest a different approach 
remake the world with a devilish touch 
evolution is too slow ghost 
relax and sit back i am your new host _


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 23, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Seventh Wave*

Oh Earth, what changes hast thou seen? 
There, where the long street roars 
Hath been the stillness of the central sea 
The hills are shadows 
And they flow from form to form 
And nothing stands like clouds 
That shape themselves and go


----------



## hokageryu (Nov 23, 2005)

Ayreon -  Day 16 - Loser


First time i heard it i tough it was weird and didnt like it much but as i heard it more and more im super adicted to it the vocals are awsome specialy at the end its just awsome


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 23, 2005)

The Beatles- A Day In the Life


----------



## Ruri (Nov 23, 2005)

Ryan Adams - Night Birds


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 23, 2005)

Ray Charles- I've Got a Woman


----------



## hokageryu (Nov 23, 2005)

Ayreon - The Human Equation (full album)


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

*Arcturus - Moonshine Delerium*

What demented album

I adore it.


----------



## Ephemeral (Nov 24, 2005)

Alexisonfire - White Devil


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

*Opeth - Ghost of Perdition*

\m/


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 24, 2005)

_*Incorperal*__* - Tiger Army*_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

^ Good shit.

*Opeth - The Baying of the Hounds*

Opeth on top of their game.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 24, 2005)

Inca roads - Frank Zappa


----------



## NaRa (Nov 24, 2005)

Eric clapton-Layla(acoustic)

Eric Friggan Clapton ^.^


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 24, 2005)

Beatles, "Eleanor Rigby"


----------



## Ruri (Nov 24, 2005)

Imogen Heap - Just For Now


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 24, 2005)

T S O L, "Silent Scream"


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

*Brian Wilson - Surfs Up*

It still amazes me that an album of this quality and dementia was created in the sixties...


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 24, 2005)

Queen- Great King Rat

Amazing.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

*Ephel Duath - Vector-Third Movement*

Jazz metal infusing black and death with jazz and epilepsy inducing time changes


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 24, 2005)

Alient ant Farms - Smooth Criminal


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

*All Time High -  Mile Wide Emptiness*

Thick, groovy scottish hip-hop with an accent so thick you could beat a sheep to death with it. Very, very good though.

Very good.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 24, 2005)

Serious Times - Gyptian


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 24, 2005)

Purple Ribbon All Stars-Kryptonite


----------



## Ryu (Nov 24, 2005)

*Utada Hikaru - Passion* 

Quite possibly the prettiest jpop song I've ever heard. Definentaly in the top 5. Ada is in Love *-* 
_
Mae wo muitereba
Mata aemasu ka
Mirai wa doko e demo tsudzuiteru 'n da
Ooki na kanban no shita de
Jidai no utsuroi wo mite itai na_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kano - Ghetto Kid*

I can see why this is called Grime, it's very thick, rough and dirty. I am loving it. Really loving it.


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 24, 2005)

Jay Z- Lucky Me


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 24, 2005)

Love is - Jah Cure


----------



## Fayt (Nov 24, 2005)

Yellowcard - Empty Apartment


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kano - Mic Check*


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 24, 2005)

Jay Z- Where I'm From


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2005)

*Running With The Devil* _by Van Halen_

Trying another band.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tyrant - Bell, Book and Candle*

Damn good shit.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 25, 2005)

Everything is Alright
~Motion CitySoundtrack

i just bought that CD


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 25, 2005)

Serious times - Gyptian


----------



## 8018 (Nov 25, 2005)

Attractive Today
~Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## Ryu (Nov 25, 2005)

*Utada Hikaru - Passion*

...yes, still *-*


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 25, 2005)

Mr.Children - Tomorrow Never Knows


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 25, 2005)

Younha - Houki Boshi


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 25, 2005)

Mew - Snow Brigade


----------



## sunj01 (Nov 25, 2005)

Gorillaz FEEEEEEEEEEEEL GOOOOOOOOD INCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 25, 2005)

packard goose - frank zappa


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey Jimmy!! - Hav


----------



## hokageryu (Nov 25, 2005)

In Flames - Evil in the closet


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Nov 25, 2005)

You Gonna Feel-hav


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 25, 2005)

Legalize it - Sean Paul


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Nov 25, 2005)

Dive-BeForU


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 25, 2005)

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood


----------



## 8018 (Nov 25, 2005)

Unholy Confessions
~A7X


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 25, 2005)

LP - Breaking the Habbit


----------



## Ruri (Nov 25, 2005)

Ryan Adams - Night Birds


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 25, 2005)

Is there a place - Gyptian


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 25, 2005)

Is there a place - Gyptian


----------



## NaRa (Nov 25, 2005)

Dave Matthews -Little Thing

a Great huanting sort of feel to the the guitar
BEST INTRO TO A SONG EVER!

o, um, so we've been doing this, uh, this tour, what I guess this is our fifth show we've done, Tim and I, and, uh... (applause) And, uh, so this little song has been growing out, uh, while we've been playing, sort of a little story. And the little story I was in New York City and, uh, I was walking down the street. Trying to find the place I was going (I can't remember where I was going now). 'Cause I met this girl and I asked her directions, you know. And she was, she was tiny, you know. She, she wasn't young, she was just tiny. And, uh, so I asked her directions and she said, 'Oh that's the way down there, walk over there, go down there, you walk over there, and you go down there and then you're there.' Something like that, anyway. So, uh, but I walked about ten paces away and I was thinking...(sings) Daaamn, that girl was fine. And, oh, I turned around to tell her so, and ask her maybe her name, or maybe if we should go and get a cup of, who knows, coffee or something. And I'm sure if I turned around and find 
her there I would have found out something...


But she talked so good
But when I turned around, she was gone
Oh, she was gone
I didn't even get her name, oh
I thought, goddamn
With your face in my mind
And your voice in my ears 
Still echoes
Oh, I bought a lovely flower
Standing there, we met that day
And hope that you would return
But, no, no, no

I can't remember where I was going
But I can't remember where I was leading to
Or what led me to you, but
Oh, and the weight is all through my head
The look of you, the sound
The way you cackled at me
From then and then, I didn't know where I was going
But always I cry

And so, hey, oh
The hands that pour my hands on you again
Hey, I will beg you, I'll beg, oh
See me, please find me again
Oh, I'm lost again
I sit here drinking coffee
Or water depending the time of day
But, oh, you're with me like a ghost of a mother
Oh, you're with me like the pain of a father
Oh, I wish I, I wish I could call you something
Other than the girl that I saw then

But, hey, I think that I would recognize you in a second
But, hey, I only saw you for a minute, maybe less
I don't hold my hand where
But I waited, honest
I'm lost now, I'm lost now
I can't remember what I used to be
But, oh, hey, yeah, weighted by the memory of
The memory of a love that never got born, but hey
Oh, hey

Do I even cross your mind lately
With more than just a laughing
Did you think as you walked away, maybe
You were, hey
Oh, I hope you did
So, hey, yeah
You would, you would have been feeling
The same thing as I am now

Thank you very much.

Speaking to Tim: Let's try to think of some other song... Interrupted by fans requesting songs.

(Southern accent)But we, but we done already done it, done it then! (Switches to pseudo-homosexual voice) That'd be like, you know, like, um, saying a thing, and then not saying it for a little while, and then saying it again. And people would be like, 'Why'd he say that again?'


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 25, 2005)

*Sentenced - Excuse Me While I Kill Myself *


----------



## RodMack (Nov 25, 2005)

*Aventura feat. Don Omar - Ella y Yo*

a nice slow paced bachateo (bachata/reggaeton) song


----------



## warcraft (Nov 25, 2005)

Daft Punk - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 25, 2005)

*Opeth - The Leper Affinity*

I adore the guitars in the track, and Mikaels vocals are top notch


----------



## 8018 (Nov 25, 2005)

My Promise
~It Dies Today


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 25, 2005)

*Brian Wilson - Our Prayer/Gee*

Insanely brilliant.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 25, 2005)

Eddie Dee - Si No Cuidas Tu Mujer


----------



## 8018 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hand Grenade
~Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Ruri (Nov 25, 2005)

Bjork - Undo


----------



## Kiie-chan (Nov 25, 2005)

Dalm eun sarang - Seo Jin Young

I'm currently OBSESSED with this song...it's so good! XD It's from a Korean series called "Tales of the 9 tailed fox" but is also known as "Forbidden love". I really like the chorus.  The violin in one part sounds so nice, really dramatic...I'd post some of the lyrics but I can't find them...


----------



## 8018 (Nov 25, 2005)

Move
~Thousand Foot Krutch

H<3arts this band


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 26, 2005)

*Oathean - Grief For Surviving*

Korean melodic black metal

Awesome.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 26, 2005)

*Manic Street Preachers - A song for Departure*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 26, 2005)

Shakira - Hey You


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 26, 2005)

"Jagermonsta"- Gwar

Behold, the inspiration for my name.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 26, 2005)

Utada Hikaru - Deep River


----------



## Hermie (Nov 26, 2005)

Asian Kung Fu Generation - Kimi to lu Hana


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 26, 2005)

Willie the pimp - Frank Zappa


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 26, 2005)

Uknown - United states of Whatever...


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 26, 2005)

Birmingham - Drive By Truckers


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 26, 2005)

Eels, "Jungle Telegraph"


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Inertiatic ESP by The Mars Volta


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 26, 2005)

*Gunned Down - GBH*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

The Everlasting Grudge by A Dozen Furies


----------



## 8018 (Nov 26, 2005)

My promise
~it dies today!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Blinded by Hypocrisy \m/


----------



## 8018 (Nov 26, 2005)

XDDD
your sig Erkeh!! :lol

i learned something new about
simple plan 

Absolute
~Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

The 4th Branch by Immortal Technique


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 26, 2005)

Orange Range - Viva*Rock


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Always Keep An Edge On Your Knife by Corb Lund.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 26, 2005)

*Strapping Young Lad - Skin Me*

Pure unadulterated Devy rage.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Counterfeiters Blues by Corb Lund. 

_The factory and subterfuge and corporato cheat
conspire to fast reduce us to the stamping of our fee_


----------



## 8018 (Nov 26, 2005)

Freak Gasoline Fight Accident
~It Dies Today


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Good Copenhagen by Corb Lund


_Good Copenhagen is better than bad cocaine_


----------



## chauronity (Nov 26, 2005)

Cure - _A Forest_ from the Greatest Hits...


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 26, 2005)

Yuki Kajira - In The Land Of Twilight


----------



## Ruri (Nov 26, 2005)

Imogen Heap - The Moment I Said It

I love the piano in this track.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Little Foothills Heaven by Corb Lund.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 26, 2005)

*Tool - Bottom*

Yay for Maynards vox.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 26, 2005)

*Luna Sea ~ Moon*

kiri ni tsutsumarete
nani mo mienai
kiri ga tsukuridasu
SHIRUETTO, tsuki o omoi.

kara mawari shite ita
yasashisa wa ni do to
iranai to omotte ita keredo
ima mo too mawari shite iru
futari ga

utagoe wa todokanai anata made wa
tozasareta te no hira ni watashi wa iru

nani mo kawaranai
ima dakedo
hitori aruki ni tsukare
anata ni tsutaetai omoi bakari ga
hanran shite ugokenai

utagoe wa todokanai anata made wa
{tozasareta te no hira ni watashi wa iru}
(tozasareta te no hira ni watashi wa yonde)

(kiri ni tsutsumarete
nani mo mienai
kiri ga tsukuridasu
SHIRUETTO, anata o omou)

oboroge na tsuki no hikari atsumete
tozasareta sono mune ni fukaku shizumete

utagoe wa todokanai anata made wa
tozasareta te no hira ni watashi wa iru no?

(utagoe ga todoku made anata dake o
tozasareta kono mune ni fukaku shizumete)

(utagoe ga todoku made anata dake o
tozasareta kono mune ni fukaku shizumete)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 26, 2005)

*Sick Boy - GBH*

Yes.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Trouble In The Country by Corb Lund


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 26, 2005)

*Tool - Crawl Away*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

The Truck Got Stuck by Corb Lund.
_
the chev got stuck and the ford got stuck
got the chev unstuck when the dodge showed up
but the dodge got stuck in the tractor rut
which eventually pulled out the ford with some difficulty_


----------



## 8018 (Nov 26, 2005)

I Climb
~Thousand Foot Krutch

_
From the middle of the room she hears the conversation moving, further from where she's
going without even knowing. Now the vibrations in the floor are getting closer to the door,
and is this the way you let your problems drift away to? I climb so high, it blows me away
sometimes, see through my holes, into this place I call my own. This time I'll try, it's in
the air tonight, sleep tonight, no more cryin. Cause I've got you on my side.

I don't want you to be anything at all, I just want you to say you love me, I don't care, just
stop living life like this. I don't want to be anything at all, I just want you to see who I
am, and stop the violence, no more silence_​


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

The Truth Comes Out by Corb Lund. Very very dark, almost gothic, end to his album. Awesome.

_the truth comes out as the fire burns low
it comes to light as only embers glow
the whiskey talks, the west wind moans in the night_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 26, 2005)

*Black Label - Lamb of God*

I know Randy, very well.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

Apocalytic Modified Blues by Corb Lund Band.

_Gather round me all you sinners, all you gamblers and card sharks
You drinkers and abusers, all you fighters at your hearts
You might pay heed...
Cuz ain't nothin' ever walked the earth like this before_


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 26, 2005)

Hayashibara Megumi - Just Be Conscious


----------



## 8018 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hair in My Eyes Like a Highland Steer
~Corb Lund


interesting song Erkeh! XD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 26, 2005)

*Zyklon - Psklon Aeon*

Like an explosion of brutality. So intense.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 26, 2005)

*David Bowie ~ Alladin Sane. *

Amazing melody...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 26, 2005)

*Authority(Takes one and two) - Void*


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Nov 26, 2005)

Kittie- Safe

That's the last thing I was listening to today...I've been too lazy to start anything else back up...LOL


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 26, 2005)

Presidents of the United States of America, "Body"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 26, 2005)

*Smarkatch - Gogol Bordello*

Oh, so very gyspy.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 26, 2005)

Nujabes - Summer Gypsy


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2005)

*In The Flesh?* _by Pink Floyd_


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 26, 2005)

*Arcturus - Evacuation Code Deciphered*

\m/


----------



## chauronity (Nov 26, 2005)

*Deep Purple - Rapture of the Deep *

Pretty ok, not as good as old Purple, but definately worth of listening. Good music.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 27, 2005)

Jotun by In Flames

_Jotun 
Can we identify them 
as the flint buried in our reptile skulls 
or the time-bomb coded in our dna_


----------



## chauronity (Nov 27, 2005)

*Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone.*

Pure Gold <3


----------



## 8018 (Nov 27, 2005)

Far From Heaven
~Axenstar

i just love this song!! >D


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 27, 2005)

Food For The Gods by In Flames

_sutting the bloodline
re-tie the bleeding roots
to a heavenly ship of glass
and let it drift in passive arrogance
in a one-word dialogue with the stars
_


----------



## Fayt (Nov 27, 2005)

Three Simple Words - Finch


----------



## 8018 (Nov 27, 2005)

Bed Of Razors
~Children of Bodom

(heavy)


----------



## chauronity (Nov 27, 2005)

*Yoko Kanno - Real Folk Blues*

Might be the best JPOP song ever, even if it isnt purely a pop.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 27, 2005)

Broken
~Sonata Arctica


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 27, 2005)

*Dream Theater - Stream of Consciouness*

This song is a masterpiece.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 27, 2005)

Bigwig, "Best of Me"


----------



## DookmasterA (Nov 27, 2005)

In Flames - Pinball Map
Gotta love Swedish metal.


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 27, 2005)

The Beatles- A Day In the Life

One of their best, and my favorite by them.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2005)

The Darkness, the entire One Way Ticket To Hell.. And Back! album. Yes, I finally have it!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 27, 2005)

Mr. Bungle - Carry Stress In the Jaw

The most excellent song on Disco Volante


----------



## De Monies (Nov 27, 2005)

*Stuck In The Metal* - by Eagles Of Death Metal 
these guys rock so much ay \m/ XDDDD you have to listen to them they are not quite what I was expecting of them 


_Well, I'm stuck in the metal with you
And I'm wondering what is I should do
It's so hard to wipe this smile from my face
Lose control and I'm all over the place
Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right
Here I am, stuck in the metal with you

_


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 27, 2005)

*Slut - GBH*

Yessssss.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 27, 2005)

System of a Down ~ Streamline


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 27, 2005)

misery - nightingale
great song 
some depressing lyrics


----------



## chauronity (Nov 27, 2005)

Billy Idol ~ Rebel Yell (Live)

Nice music video, 80's at its best. :3


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 27, 2005)

paper cranes - The Ribbon Device


----------



## Ruri (Nov 27, 2005)

Ryan Adams - Elizabeth, You Were Born To Play


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 27, 2005)

*Manic Street Preacher - A song for departure*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 27, 2005)

Episode 666 by In Flames. Favorite In Flames song ever.


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2005)

*In The Flesh* _by Pink Floyd_


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 27, 2005)

Fun Lovin' Criminals, "Passive/Aggressive"


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 27, 2005)

Lil Kim - Put your lighters up.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 27, 2005)

Has Been by William Shatner


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 27, 2005)

System of a Down - Ariels


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 27, 2005)

*Porcupine Tree - Fadeaway*


----------



## ninamori (Nov 27, 2005)

Les Jours Tristes by Yann Tiersen.

Sooo pretty.


----------



## Psyonic (Nov 27, 2005)

Tentative- System of a Down

Best freakin song. Ever.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 27, 2005)

*Yoko Kanno - Rise*

This is the opening song for Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig (aka season 2), and it is amazing.


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 27, 2005)

Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 27, 2005)

*The Interpestuals - Boots and Skulls*


----------



## ~Lad~ (Nov 27, 2005)

INHUME- "Regressive Progression from Decomposing from Inside.
Insane Grindcore:music


----------



## Twizted (Nov 28, 2005)

*Metallica* - Damage INC.


----------



## basiK (Nov 28, 2005)

*The Go! Team - Junior Kickstart*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 28, 2005)

*Wolfsheim - Kein Zurück*


----------



## Rocklee88 (Nov 28, 2005)

The Postal Service - angel pumping gas =DD


----------



## chauronity (Nov 28, 2005)

Gackt - death Wish


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 28, 2005)

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing

Oh gosh!


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ryosuke Neriki - Shooting Star


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 28, 2005)

*Do You Love Me?(Cover) - Johnny Thunders & The Heartbreakers*

L.A.M.F(Like a mother fucker)


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

Porcupine Tree - Strip the Soul


----------



## chauronity (Nov 28, 2005)

*Santana - Europa*

The ending side has maybe the best guitar sounds ever...


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 28, 2005)

Determination -The Ribbon Device


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 28, 2005)

System of a Down - tentative


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

*Korpiklaani - Cottages and Saunas*

So ridiculaously cheerful, patriotic and charmingly warped.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 28, 2005)

*Seven Day Weekend - New York Dolls*

Loving this.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 28, 2005)

"Mtv get off the air"- Dead Kennedys

One of my all time favorite bands and a great song as well.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 28, 2005)

^ Nice!

*Pay to Cum - Bad Brains*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

*Opeth - Death Whispered a Lullabye*

Such a gloomy and elegant song.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 28, 2005)

*Noir Désir - Un jour en France*

awesome french band


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

*Ween - Is This What Deaner Was Talking About?*

Bliss.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 28, 2005)

*Fucked Reality by Choking Victim
*

_I am a loser,
I am satan,
I am jesus christ,
I'm me.
There are no winnners in this fucked reality._


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 28, 2005)

Plastic Tree - Yuki Hotaru


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 28, 2005)

*Burn Them Prisons by Leftover Crack*

_A liar once said: 
"we're innocent til proven guilty"
but the the truth is absurd
we're poor until proven rich
and the scales of justice are fixed by lying pigs_


----------



## NaRa (Nov 28, 2005)

Classical Gasoline-Mason Williams

fucking beautiful song


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 28, 2005)

Clear Channel (Fuck Off) by Leftover Crack


----------



## NaRa (Nov 28, 2005)

Johnny Cash-A boy named sue

And he said: "Son, this world is rough 
And if a man's gonna make it, he's gotta be tough 
And I knew I wouldn't be there to help ya along. 
So I give ya that name and I said goodbye 
I knew you'd have to get tough or die 
And it's the name that helped to make you strong." 

He said: "Now you just fought one hell of a fight 
And I know you hate me, and you got the right 
To kill me now, and I wouldn't blame you if you do. 
But ya ought to thank me, before I die, 
For the gravel in ya guts and the spit in ya eye 
Cause I'm the son-of-a-bitch that named you "Sue.'"


----------



## furious styles (Nov 28, 2005)

kids of the black hole - adolescents


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 28, 2005)

Gringos Son Puercos Feos by Leftover Crack


----------



## Ruri (Nov 28, 2005)

Imogen Heap - Headlock


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Bad Devil*

It's a flat out shame this song never got radio pushed. It would have made Devy very famous, very fast. Warped, funny, bouncy metal with a pop-finish.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 28, 2005)

Bad Devil, let me count the ways I love thee....


Nymph by The Avant-Garde Metallica Orchestra. \m/ Pure brilliance.


----------



## Gene (Nov 28, 2005)

Shiki no Uta - Minmi

Ending song of Samurai Champloo


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

*Leftover Crack - Clear Channel (Fuck Off)*
Yeah, it's that -ing good.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 28, 2005)

City Boy by Thundercracker. Stoner metal. Yum.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

*The Interpestuals - Dear Frankie*

Like acoustic Smalls meets Steve Earle


----------



## Ruri (Nov 28, 2005)

Nirvana - The Man Who Sold the World


----------



## chauronity (Nov 28, 2005)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Nirvana - The Man Who Sold the World


No way! I'm playing the same 


Nirvana - The Man Who Sold the World


----------



## Ruri (Nov 29, 2005)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - BBF3



			
				Chauron said:
			
		

> No way! I'm playing the same
> 
> 
> Nirvana - The Man Who Sold the World



This is getting scary, isn't it? XD


----------



## chauronity (Nov 29, 2005)

Ruri said:
			
		

> This is getting scary, isn't it? XD


Indeed is... xD



*David Bowie - 1984 *


----------



## Twizted (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll probably get laughed out of here for this one...lol, especially after my usual posts of Metallica and AC/DC. 

*Sting* - Fields of Gold

I don't care what anyone says, that's a beautiful song.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 29, 2005)

*The Cure -  Lullaby*

wonderful song


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 29, 2005)

*Voice of God Is Government - Bad Religion*

How could hell be any worse?


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 29, 2005)

The reflex - duran duran 
XDDDD
80ties rock


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 29, 2005)

*Smash It Up! - The Damned*

I love this song.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 29, 2005)

*OOMPH! - Dein Feuer (Schattenreich MIX)*


----------



## chauronity (Nov 29, 2005)

Mattafix - Big City Life 

~~


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 29, 2005)

*Dead Cities - The Exploited*

Fucking Jerks, Good band though.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 29, 2005)

*Apocalyptica feat Linda Sunblad - Faraway vol 2*

i love her voice


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 29, 2005)

*I Live in a Car - U.K Subs*


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 29, 2005)

"We've got a bigger problem now"- Dead Kennedys

Again, one of my all time favorite bands and an amazing song as well.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 29, 2005)

Harvey Danger - What You Live By

Good band.. Giving their album for free on their site makes me give them some extra cred...


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 29, 2005)

"Episode 666"- In Flames

Off Whoracle, an amazing melodic death album.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 29, 2005)

*Audioslave -  I am the highway*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

Loreena McKennitt - All Souls Night

beautiful neo-classical celtic music.


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 29, 2005)

"Living After Midnight"- Judas Priest

A metal classic. Sounds even better live.


----------



## mow (Nov 29, 2005)

*JAmiroquai - Seven Steps In Heaven*

Jam is the perfect get up and get funky band. This song makes me so happy.


----------



## Chi (Nov 29, 2005)

*DJ Doboy - Trancequility Megamix vol. 15*

Nothing sounds better than "Trance" music...


----------



## Ruri (Nov 29, 2005)

Bjork - Venus as a Boy


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 29, 2005)

*Fade by Ofearia*


 Friggin awesome Goth metal.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 29, 2005)

*S.O.A.D - Aerials *

Awesome sound.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 29, 2005)

*Dismember by Ofearia*


----------



## Ephemeral (Nov 29, 2005)

a distorted reality is now a necessity to be free - ELLIOTT SMITH!


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 29, 2005)

Merciless by Scars of Chaos.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 29, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Loreena McKennitt - All Souls Night
> 
> beautiful neo-classical celtic music.


She has such a great voice.  It's a shame I've only heard a couple of her songs.

*Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name*

One of the best Maiden songs, and my favorite song of all time.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

*Orphaned Land - Mabool (the Flood)*

Very wicked stuff, melodic, blackened death metal infused with the sounds of the middle east.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 29, 2005)

Karam - Tinka Tinka


----------



## chauronity (Nov 29, 2005)

Akfg - E 

=)


----------



## Ruri (Nov 29, 2005)

Sarah Brightman - Eden


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

*Ulver - The Future Sound of Music*

Garm is a fucking genius. Electronica/metal/ambient and rock delicately swirled together.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 29, 2005)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Sarah Brightman - Eden


That's such a great song.  I first heard it in an excellent Trigun AMV, which I need to find again.

*Blind Guardian - When Sorrow Sang*

One of my favorite songs off of _Nightfall in Middle-Earth_.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 30, 2005)

*Corb Lund - Hurtin Albertan*

An unabashed patriot, but one who knows his countries faults and isn't above poking fun at em.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 30, 2005)

*The Gathering - Liberty Bell (Live)*


----------



## basiK (Nov 30, 2005)

*Jose González - Heartbeats*
<3 this song


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 30, 2005)

311, "Galaxy"


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 30, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> *Corb Lund - Hurtin Albertan*
> 
> An unabashed patriot, but one who knows his countries faults and isn't above poking fun at em.



You gotta send some of Corb's stuff.. I love The Smalls stuff!

The Advantage - Bubble Bobble

Nintendo cover that sounds really groovy with this cool band..


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2005)

At The Drive - arc arsenal


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 30, 2005)

R.E.M - Loosing My Religion.


----------



## morgannia (Nov 30, 2005)

*Atmosphere - Joy Division*

someone reminded of this band in another thread so i've been playing my favorite song by them. 

if you've never heard Joy Division than i'm sorry but you'd been severely deprived, and i don't even know what song to tell you to listen to first since they're all incredible.  

Atmosphere is painfully stark - minimalist music, exquisite lyrics - Ian Curtis' voice captures the mood and lyrics so perfectly that it hurts.  if not the most depressing song in existence, then it easily ranks within the top ten. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Walk in silence,
Don?t walk away, in silence.
See the danger,
Always danger,
Endless talking,
Life rebuilding,
Don?t walk away.

Walk in silence,
Don?t turn away, in silence.
Your confusion,
My illusion,
Worn like a mask of self-hate,
Confronts and then dies.
Don?t walk away.

People like you find it easy,
Naked to see,
Walking on air.
Hunting by the rivers,
Through the streets,
Every corner abandoned too soon,
Set down with due care.
Don?t walk away in silence,
Don?t walk away.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 30, 2005)

*Blind Guardian - Under the Ice (Live vers.)*


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 30, 2005)

"The Endless War"- Impaled Nazarene

I love this song.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 30, 2005)

Crazytown - Butterfly


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 30, 2005)

Led Zeppelin- Tangerine

I heard my chemisty teacher listening to this song today before class, and thought to myself, "Awesome!"


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 30, 2005)

Limp Biscuit - Break Stuff


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 30, 2005)

Seventh Wave by Devin Townsend.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 30, 2005)

Tweenies theme...


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 30, 2005)

*Night by Devin Townsend*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 30, 2005)

Teletubies Theme...


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 30, 2005)

*Bad Devil by Devin Townsend.*

\m/


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 30, 2005)

*Iron Maiden - The Trooper*

Yet another of my favorite Maiden songs.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 30, 2005)

James Blunt - Beautiful


----------



## Ruri (Nov 30, 2005)

Frou Frou - Must Be Dreaming


----------



## Jagermonster (Nov 30, 2005)

"Psycho Therapy"- The Ramones


----------



## LivingFree (Nov 30, 2005)

Street Brats - Destination Nowhere


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2005)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Frou Frou - Must Be Dreaming



I <3 you so much.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 30, 2005)

Luv Part 2 - Shing 02 and Nujabes.

Its the Nujabes, nuff said.


----------



## hokageryu (Nov 30, 2005)

Sonata Arctica - Don't Say A Word


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 30, 2005)

*Emperor - Ye Entrancemperium*

The god damn kings of Black Metal...

If any of you fuckers live in New York, you are COMMANDED to go see Emperor on the 13th or 14th of July. COMMANDED!!!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Stop the world, it just came on the radio.....


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 30, 2005)

*Emperor - In Longing Spirit*

Hail the Emperor.

\m/


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 30, 2005)

*Blind Guardian - Time Stands Still (At the Iron Hill)*

The best thing about Blind Guardian is that they do not have a single song I dislike.  That's the sign of a good band.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 30, 2005)

*Kano - Home Sweet Home*

This is just damn good stuff, wether you call it hip-hop or Grime.


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 1, 2005)

Iron & Wine - Lion's Mane


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2005)

*CMX - Kauneus pett??* (beauty betrays, in english)

And CMX ... It's kinda like U2 of Finland, even if the music is a bit different.


----------



## Twizted (Dec 1, 2005)

*Jimmy Eat World* - Praise Chorus


----------



## sonnie_skies (Dec 1, 2005)

British musicians:
queen, coldplay, david bowie, the beatles, thirteen senses, damien rice, the rolling stones, elton john, keane


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Dec 1, 2005)

Love is - Jah Cure


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2005)

*Time* _by Pink Floyd_

I love the guitar solo


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2005)

*Led Zeppelin ~ Stairway to Heaven.*

THE *best* song ever. 



			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> *Time* _by Pink Floyd_
> 
> I love the guitar solo



Yesh! Totally, one of the best ever IMO. Nice to see other PF fans around.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 1, 2005)

*Die Toten Hosen - Ich bin die Sehnsucht in dir*

powerful song


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bob Dylan - Hurricane.*

Pay attention to the lyrics.



			
				Mineko-Iwasa said:
			
		

> powerful song


True.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 1, 2005)

*Leave's Eyess - Elegy*

_Teardrop on a fragile eyelash
She's looking like a dream
Hoping for some understanding
And answer or at least
Cunning word a single sentence
To restore her heart
Aching since the day i left her
Crossing lonely seas

Silent tears of a woman
Make her warrior cry
Heaven, i beg you
Please release hopes from fears_


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2005)

*Timo Rautiainen ja Trio Niskalaukaus ~ Lumessakahlaaja *


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2005)

Children of Bodom - Warheart


----------



## basiK (Dec 1, 2005)

*Jose González - Hints*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nightwish ~ Walking in the Air*

[offtopic] damn that thing in peK's sig looks cool... and too bad that i prolly cant set it up properly. i have the lastfm acco's and all, but prolly am not able to tweak the *.ini's that way that it'd ever work...

Tut's? Preconfigured files?


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 1, 2005)

*D'Arcadia - Théatre du Satan*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2005)

*E Nomine' ~ Vater Unser * [hellsing ost]


----------



## Iwonn (Dec 1, 2005)

Luna Sea - Feel


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 1, 2005)

No good - The Prodigy


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 1, 2005)

Children of Bodom - Warheart


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 1, 2005)

*Alice in Chains - Man in the box*


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 1, 2005)

beethoven - 6th symphony


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 1, 2005)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> beethoven - 6th symphony



wow not many pple here listen to classical music 


---


*Darth Vegas - Nano Nano*


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 1, 2005)

Another Dimension - Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2005)

X - los angeles


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Toxicity, sod live.....


----------



## Gene (Dec 1, 2005)

Wild Challenger - Jindou


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 1, 2005)

Evolution 169, by Nevermore.


----------



## 8018 (Dec 1, 2005)

Wolf and Raven
~Sonata Arctica


----------



## Ruri (Dec 1, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I <3 you so much.



Moe, you like Frou Frou!  <333

---

Because I can't stop listening to her:

Imogen Heap - Clear the Area

^_^


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 1, 2005)

*Shadow Huntaz - That Ain't Where It's @*

This is really awesome stuff. I love the blend of styles and the flow.


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2005)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Moe, you like Frou Frou!  <333


They are so awesome, and you're equally awesome 


*Opeth - Dirge For Novemebr*

So yeah, Opeth is fucking ace , and anyone who dares attempting to state otherwise should be hanged by his nutters. My fav section is when everything mellows down around 5:48 mintues into the song and the acuostic guitar riff and harmony section starts with that orgasmic ambience/echo feedback (sounds as if they set up the amp firght infromt of the microphone  and the guitar to capture the distoration, ingenius). Some claim its the weakest aspect of _Blackwater Park_, I say it's one of the coolest.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*The Smiths - There Is A Light That Never Goes Out*

The singer's voice melts meh haart.


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> *The Smiths - There Is A Light That Never Goes Out*
> 
> The singer's voice melts meh haart.



Morrissy is the man


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 2, 2005)

BRILLIANT album that is.

*The Smalls - Deadeye*

Such awesome guitar riffing and bass work in this track.


----------



## morgannia (Dec 2, 2005)

"the song that none of you should know, but all of you do"

my heart will go on - Bella Morte

i first heard this song live & the above quote is exactly what the singer said before they started playing & for about a minute or so, although it sounded like something i should know, i had no clue until the lyrics began.  

a great synthwave cover.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 2, 2005)

Yey for moemoe and his music pimping! I am currently listening to _The Creek Drank The Cradle_ by Iron and Wine. Excellent album! Thanks a million moe!


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 2, 2005)

Unwritten Law, "Genocide"


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 2, 2005)

*Tool - Schism*

So

Damn

Good.


----------



## Twizted (Dec 2, 2005)

*Pink Floyd* - Wish You Were Here

Fucking awesome till the end of time.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

*Morrissey -  I have forgiven Jesus (live)*


----------



## Broleta (Dec 2, 2005)

POD - Rock the Party

We gonna rock the party all night long


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2005)

Daft Punk - Veridis Quo

Fucking beutiful song 0:


----------



## Sayo (Dec 2, 2005)

Tool - idle 


			
				peK said:
			
		

> Daft Punk - Veridis Quo
> 
> Fucking beutiful song 0:


daft punk wins alot of internets \o/


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

*Nirvana - Rape me*

:music


----------



## Iwonn (Dec 2, 2005)

Chage & Aska - On Your Mark


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

The Who - Who R We?


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

*Tub Ring - Faster*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*A Silver Mt. Zion* ~ Babylon was built on fire / starsnostars


----------



## Iwonn (Dec 2, 2005)

Hitomi Takahashi - Bokutachi no Yukue


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

*A Silver Mount Zion - Stumble than rise on some Awkward Morning*

simple great and deep


----------



## RodMack (Dec 2, 2005)

Mikuni Shimokawa - Minami Kaze


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Who - Baba O'riley*

Listen to the riff in the beginning...


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

*The Smashing Pumpkins - By starlight*


_by starlight i kiss you..._


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*The Smiths ~ The Boy With The Thorn In His Side*




_Moe_, you're damn right... Morrissey is the man! 


			
				Mineko-Iwasa said:
			
		

> *The Smashing Pumpkins - By starlight*
> 
> _by starlight i kiss you..._


Yes! That's a helluva nice song...


----------



## Iwonn (Dec 2, 2005)

Mai Kuraki - I Just Like Your Smile


----------



## RodMack (Dec 2, 2005)

Baby Ranks, Daddy Yankee, Hector "El Bambino", Tony TunTun, Wisin, Yandel - Mayor Que Yo


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*AKFG - Mugen Glider *

That second part of the title always sounds so swedish to me.


----------



## Sex (Dec 2, 2005)

*Flogging Molly - The Likes Of You Again*

Irish punk for the win.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

*Godspeed you black emperor - Moya*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Wham - Last Christmas*

\m/


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

*Nada Surf - Always love*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Olavi Uusivirta - Ei mitään koskaan ollutkaan *

Very, very good fresh artist from Finland.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

*The Smashing Pumpkins - Ava Adore*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Nirvana ~ Heart-shaped Box*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

Audioslave - I am the highway


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Pink Floyd - Time*

The guitar.. the guitar


----------



## basiK (Dec 2, 2005)

*A Perfect Circle - The Nurse Who Loved Me*


----------



## morgannia (Dec 2, 2005)

stay - shakespear's sister


----------



## Vilnius (Dec 2, 2005)

*Dream Theater - Honor Thy Father*


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 2, 2005)

Rape this day - Tomahawk


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

basiK said:
			
		

> *A Perfect Circle - The Nurse Who Loved Me*



awesome song


*Morrissey - Redondo Beach (live)*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Uniklubi - Huomenna. *

@sara... I'll start listening to that Morrissey you sent...


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 2, 2005)

^ good boy 

Spitfire - The prodigy


----------



## Noex (Dec 2, 2005)

*The Coral *- _Dreaming of You_


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 2, 2005)

Kiyommy and Seiya-Pink Rose


----------



## warcraft (Dec 2, 2005)

Korn - Got the life


----------



## basiK (Dec 2, 2005)

*Fishbone - Karma Tsunami*
wOOt fishbone!


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

Portishead - All mine


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 2, 2005)

w00t Fishbone indeed \m/

*Katatonia - Brave*

Doomy goodness.


----------



## NaRa (Dec 2, 2005)

*Pink Floyd *-*Wish You were here*

So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?
And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
*How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground. 
What have we found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here.*


----------



## Key (Dec 2, 2005)

R.kelly- the world's greatest


----------



## RodMack (Dec 2, 2005)

Tetsuya Shibata - Vergil Battle 3

one of the best boss battle bgm i've ever heard. from DMC3.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 2, 2005)

Type O Negative - My Girlfriend's Girlfriend


----------



## Ruri (Dec 3, 2005)

Loreena McKennitt - The Mystic's Dream


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

The above two tracks get *ED!*'s approval.

*Type O Negative - White Slavery*

Peters vocals are some of the Goth industries best.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 3, 2005)

The Smalls - My Dear Little Angle

*bows* Thanks Cata i would be lost in a world full of horrible crapy music if it wasent for your teachings


----------



## Ruri (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the approval Catatonik. 

Samurai Champloo OST - Obtain Bearing


----------



## Rocklee88 (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack Johnson - wasting time 

I love lazy songs .......~.~


----------



## warcraft (Dec 3, 2005)

Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire
god i love this song


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 3, 2005)

Mettalica - The Unforgiven II


----------



## warcraft (Dec 3, 2005)

The Pillows - Ride On Shooting Star


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 3, 2005)

Red House Painters - San Geronimo

Infected by Mark Kozelek


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 3, 2005)

The Trans-Siberian Orchestra- Wizards in Winter

Thanks to Amaetheon for this. They are gods.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 3, 2005)

*Radiohead - Airbag*


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 3, 2005)

*Scissor Sisters - Mary*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 3, 2005)

*Shining - Goretex Weather Report*


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 3, 2005)

Soulfly, "In Memory Of..."


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2005)

Hardcore Terror Team - Bring the Noize

gabber pwnz yo' soul


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 3, 2005)

"Riot, Riot upstart"- Agnostic front

I don't listen to them much, but I love this guy's vocals.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 3, 2005)

We Are Finding Who We Are - King's X


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 3, 2005)

Initial D 4th Opening - Dogfight


----------



## chauronity (Dec 3, 2005)

Audioslave - I'm the Highway.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 3, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> Audioslave - I'm the Highway.



great song 


Nadasurf - always love


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 3, 2005)

HORSE the Band - Octopus On Fire

Love those nintendo noises..


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 3, 2005)

Mineko-Iwasa said:
			
		

> (about Audioslave's "I Am the Highway")
> great song



That song rules.

Rage Against the Machine, "Maggie's Farm"


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 3, 2005)

*Cold Cash And Colder Hearts by Thrice.*


----------



## Ruri (Dec 3, 2005)

Nujabes - Reflection Eternal

It fits my mood right now. =)


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

*MF Doom - One Beer*

This man has some of the illest fucking production values, and his flow is so uniquely thick and smooth.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 3, 2005)

K'naan - Smile


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

^ It comes. 

You have now begun to wakl a path that will result in you eating instant noodles almost everyday because you spend all your money on musics 

*Porcupine Tree - Piano Lessons*

Steve Wilson is one of the industries greats.


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 3, 2005)

"Unas, Slayer of the Gods"- Nile

Catatonik, I concur that Nile does infact, fucking destroy.


----------



## NaRa (Dec 3, 2005)

Johnny Cash and Dave Matthews-For you

lo and behold the most two diverse singing voices mixing into one beautiful song that gives me tears of happiness


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 3, 2005)

R.E.M.- The End of the World As We Know It


----------



## tammy-chan (Dec 3, 2005)

Queen of the Reich by Queensrÿche


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

Unas, SLayer of the Gods is one of the most epic fucking death metal tracks ever. If a person argues it, they must be beat with a frozen herring until the shout Nee thirty times.

*Pink Floyd - Shine on You Crazy Diamond (Part I-V)*

beautiful is this song, with such amazing guitar work.


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 3, 2005)

Aerosmith- Walk This Way

This song brings back fond memories of my band's trip to Disneyworld. (Rock 'n Rollercoaster, baby!)

EDIT:


			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> If a person argues it, they must be beat with a frozen herring until the shout Nee thirty times.


If you're referring to the phrase from Monty Python, then you're spelling it wrong. It's "Ni."


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 3, 2005)

"Azagthoth"- Morbid Angel

Fuck yes!!! I must see Nile or I might go crazy! Unas, Slayer of the Gods is a death metal masterpiece!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I meant Ni.

Sadly my Monty Python Geekiness is not as strong as yours 

*Ween - Buckinham Green*

Worship the Ween. Worship them.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 3, 2005)

Fito Blanko - Sobeteo


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

*Camel - Six Ate*

Prog gods, and hard workers who just kept going, adapting, evolving and never becoming redundat.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 3, 2005)

Immortal Technique - Crossing The Boundary


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

*Venom - Witching Hour*

How can you not rock out with your cock out when listening to Venom?


----------



## RodMack (Dec 3, 2005)

Fito Blanko feat. Ricky Franco - Me Voy A Marchar


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oathean - When All Memories Are Shattered*

Expiremental Black/death from Korea.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 3, 2005)

Corb Lund - All I Wanna Do Is Play Cards


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 3, 2005)

You've been caught laddy me boy, hook line and sinker. Hip-hop AND country.



*OhGr - Pawsee*

Instrumental industrial/electronic madness.


----------



## Meijin (Dec 3, 2005)

The Mars Volta - Cut That City

Go to the lexicon you sluggard if you will.

Also, I miss the Old Mars Volta :sad Seriously, just look at what they were...

I think it looks better with the effect...

These days Omar is fiddling with his 25+ guitar pedals throughout shows in his vest standing in place like it's nothing. At least Cedric goes fucking crazy still.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Things Beyond Things*

Such a soft and beautiful track that ends with one of the most impressive bloodlcurdling shrieks you will ever hear.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 4, 2005)

Ryan Adams - Starlite Diner


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 4, 2005)

voodoo people - The prodigy


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 4, 2005)

Spock's Beard - Day For N


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 4, 2005)

*System of a Down - Chop Suey*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 4, 2005)

Deep Purple - Lazy


----------



## Noex (Dec 4, 2005)

*Bon Jovi* - _Unbreakable_


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 4, 2005)

*System of a down - forest*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Daft Punk - SuperHeroes


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 4, 2005)

Amadou et Miriam- Senegal Fast-Food

Absolute genius. I'll upload it for you guys later.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Asain Kung Fu Generation - Rewrite


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 4, 2005)

Blood Stain Child - Artificial Mind


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Blink 182 - Whats My Age Again


----------



## De Monies (Dec 4, 2005)

*Bukowski - by Modest Mouse* <3 favourite band~

_Well see what you wanna see. You should see it all.
Well take what you want from me. You deserve it all.
Nine times out of ten our hearts just get dissolved.
Well I want a better place or just a better way to fall.
_


----------



## NaRa (Dec 4, 2005)

Thrice-Deadbolt
One of my classmates played this on his acoustic and i have to say i liked it alot better.But It does sound pretty badass on electric.


I do enjoy their cover of Eleanor Rigby though


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Korn - Here To Stay


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

*Faith No More - Star A.D.*

Hells yes, FNM are still the kings.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 4, 2005)

Madonna - Rain....


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

The Beatles - Penny Lane


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

*Daedelus - Dearly Departed*

Tis is some trippy shit, very creepy at times, and very awesome.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

nine inch nails - Only


----------



## Gene (Dec 4, 2005)

Battlecry - Nujabes


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

The Pillows - Ride On Shooting Star
it is just such an awesome song


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 4, 2005)

Lloyd Banks - Smile


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

The Who - Who are you


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2005)

*Under the Table 2 - Lonnie Youngblood feat. Jimi hendrix*

Yeah..


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 4, 2005)

Lion King - Can't wait to be king...


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 4, 2005)

Samy Deluxe & Dashenn - Verlieb dich nie in einen Rapper

German Hip-Hop rulez XDDDD


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 4, 2005)

Black Eyed Peas - My Humps


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2005)

*Night Stalker - Impact Unit*

Jack The Ripper! Charlie Manson - Son - Son - Son - SON!


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 4, 2005)

Lion King - Hakuna Matata


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2005)

*Skyscraper - Bad Religion*


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 4, 2005)

Samy Deluxe, Neo & Dashenn - Sch?nste Frau

And again some german shit ^^'


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Orange Range - Viva Rock


----------



## Maes (Dec 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Skin and Bones


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 4, 2005)

Eminem - When Im Gone


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters - All My Life


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2005)

*Nightstalker - Impact Unit*

.... Charlie Manson.. I read about him..


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Jack Black - Wonder Boy


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 4, 2005)

Tenacious D - Tribute


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Hakuna Matata said:
			
		

> Tenacious D - Tribute



awesome song that is


Tenacious D - Fuck her Gently


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 4, 2005)

Deftones - Back To School


----------



## Twizted (Dec 4, 2005)

*RHCP* - Road Trippin'


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 4, 2005)

warcraft said:
			
		

> awesome song that is
> 
> 
> Tenacious D - Fuck her Gently



Awesome Song and I am listening to it...


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 4, 2005)

Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Green Day - Warning


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 4, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Falling Out Of Love At This Volume

Song kicks butt


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 4, 2005)

Mississippi John Hurt - Hop Joint

I love John Hurt so much. He's so cool...this is one of his most simple songs though.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Green day - Time of Your Life


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 4, 2005)

"No Remorse"- Metallica


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 4, 2005)

DMX - Stop Being Greedy


----------



## warcraft (Dec 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Breakout


----------



## Ruri (Dec 4, 2005)

Spirited Away OST - One Summer's Day


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 4, 2005)

same hehe its a long song


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Eminem - When Im Gone


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

*Mong Hang - Mangcha*

I STILL haven't decided if I like these guys, but damned if they don't things with talent and a bizarre sense of showmanship.


----------



## Meijin (Dec 4, 2005)

*The Flaming Lips - A Spoonful Weighs A Ton*

Being drunk on their plan, they lifted up the sun.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

Come down-Pillows


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Eminem-shake that


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 4, 2005)

"Whargoul"- Gwar

Love this song, the story that it is based on is even better.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

Gwar kicketh ass, and with Devin Townsend producing the next album, they will rocketh the ass kicking even more.

*Vintersorg - Rainbow Demon* One hella awesome Uriah Heep cover.


----------



## Meijin (Dec 4, 2005)

*Joe Esposito - You're the Best Around*

YOU'RE THE BEST AROUND
NOTHING'S EVER GONNA KEEP YOU DOWN!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

*Shadow Hunatz - Do What I Want To*

I LOVE these guys so very much already. THIS is good fucking music.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 4, 2005)

A Raging Emperor's Banquet~Yoshino Aoki
this is the final boss theme for Breath of Fire IV


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

DJ transplants........


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

*Joaquin Pheonix - Folsom Prison Blues*

I HAVE to see this fucking movie, the OST is only making it harder for me not to sell an organ to have this happen.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Sucks to be you -Prozzak


----------



## morgannia (Dec 4, 2005)

Not An Addict (accoustic) - K's Choice

"Breath it in and breath it out 
and pass it on it's almost out "


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Nature trail to Hell- Weird al


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 4, 2005)

G-Unit - My Buddy


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

*Rudra - Veil of Maya*

Just awesome, if you like Nile, Orphaned Land, or Melechesh, you will like this.


----------



## basiK (Dec 5, 2005)

*Joe Purdy - Wash Away*

I got troubles Lord, but not today
cause they gonna wash away,
they?re gonna wash away.

And I have sins Lord but not today
cause they gonna wash away,
they?re gonna wash away.

And I have friends Lord, but not today
cause they done washed away,
they done washed away.

Oh, I?ve been cryin?
and oh, I?ve been cryin?
and oh, no more cryin?
and oh, no more cryin? here.

We get no love but, not today
cause we gonna wash away,
we gonna wash away.

And I got troubles Lord, but not today
cause they gonna wash away,
this old river gonna take them away.

Good old blues to chillax on.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 5, 2005)

*Rise* - _Origa_

_Save your fears, take your place
Save them for the judgement day
Fast and free, follow me
Time to make the sacrifice
We rise or fall._


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 5, 2005)

*Shining - Goretex weather report*


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 5, 2005)

Snowpony, "Naked Twister"


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

*Camel - Coming of Age*

I've said it before, I'll say it again. Prog-gods.


----------



## Meijin (Dec 5, 2005)

*The Omar Rodriguez-Lopez Quintet - Spookrijden op het fietspad*

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRILLIANT!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

*Nomeansno - Rags and Bones*

I always knew these guys were out there, but the more I listen to them, the more my respect grows by leaps and bounds. They just love to mess with pre-concieved notions, use odd themes and wickedly expiremental musics.


----------



## BoboTheRagingHobo (Dec 5, 2005)

*Falkenbach - Heathen Foray*

Catchy folk metal with a pinch of atmosphere is always nice.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a couple Falkenbach tracks, they don't really blow me away, but can be pretty fun.

*Devin Townsend - Traveller*

Call me a fanboy if ou will, but to date nothing Devy has done is bad in my books, (unless you count doing what he could to make December sound decent...)


----------



## BoboTheRagingHobo (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, I am a sucker for viking/folk related metal, and Falkenbach is my new discoverey heh.

And I saw Strapping Young Lad last night, it was quite the show even though they only had a 45 minute set.

*Decapitated - Spheres Of Madness*

The guitar work is quite impressive, very head-bangable as well.


----------



## Meijin (Dec 5, 2005)

*MC Hammer - Can't Touch This*

Damn straight.


----------



## yummysasuke (Dec 5, 2005)

A chinese song...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 5, 2005)

HORSE the Band - Birdo

Nintendo flashbacks..


----------



## Sakura (Dec 5, 2005)

*get it poppin - fat joe ft. nelly*

oh i love that song


----------



## basiK (Dec 5, 2005)

*The Smalls - Natural Woman*

rofltion... =]


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 5, 2005)

*Explosions in the sky - first breath after coma*


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 5, 2005)

ducktales, moon - the advantage 
soo cool XD


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

Yay for the Smalls!!!

*Cake - Meanwhile, Rick James...*

Such smoothly elegant and humorous music with a faint pop finish.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Dec 5, 2005)

Kinda depressed so right at the moment I'm listening to "Shackled" by Vertical Horizon...It's a good song...I can relate to most and it helps me feel like less of a loser for being depressed all the time...


----------



## chauronity (Dec 5, 2005)

Depeche Mode - Policy of Truth


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 5, 2005)

Samy Deluxe, Neo & Dashenn - Sch?nste Frau

I love Samy Deluxe and his new album


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 5, 2005)

*Kaiser Chiefs - na na na na naa*

(knk)


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

*Ween - ZOLOFT*

Z   O   LOFT....

\m/


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 5, 2005)

*Hats Off to Kolpakoff - Gogol Bordello*

Gypsy... Yumm..


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 5, 2005)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Wizards in Winter


----------



## chauronity (Dec 5, 2005)

Prodigy - Out of Space


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 5, 2005)

Philippe - Warum

He has a awesome voice


----------



## chauronity (Dec 5, 2005)

*Kanye West - Gold digger*

Gotta keep my taste of music wide.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 5, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional


----------



## felippe (Dec 5, 2005)

30 seconds to mars - end of the beginning


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 5, 2005)

"The Endless War"- Impaled Nazarene


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

*OhGr- Suhleap*

Demented....and very cool.


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 5, 2005)

"Killers"- Iron Maiden


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

*Deltron 303 - Turbulence (re-mix)*

just damn good hip-hop.


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 5, 2005)

Samy Deluxe & Dashenn - Verlieb dich nie in ein Rapper


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 5, 2005)

*Skyway - The Replacements*

They've made a number of acoustic songs, and I say that this is one of they're best.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

*The Smalls - Never Be Ready*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 5, 2005)

Bowie - Ashes to Ashes...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2005)

*The Smalls - Waste and Tragedy *
To be followed by the Corb Lund Band - Waste and Tragedy...

Corb is a fucking genius.

If you argue this I will hunt you down and skullfuck you >.<


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 5, 2005)

*Oh Bondage, Up Yours - X - Ray Spex*

<3.


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 5, 2005)

Xavier Naidoo feat Curse - Wenn ich schon Kinder h?tte


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 5, 2005)

*Breathless - X*

X.


----------



## NaRa (Dec 5, 2005)

Pink Floyd-Wish You were here.
Its just so fucking classic...Its practically orgasmic


----------



## Ruri (Dec 5, 2005)

*Tori Amos - Garlands*

This song was inspired by Marc Chagall's lithographs, and the lyrics incorporate many titles of his works.  Even if I wasn't a huge fan of Marc Chagall, I'd still love this song for the beautiful piano music it features.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 5, 2005)

_"Oh Me"_ by Nirvana


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

*Califorina babalon* . ...the transplants........


----------



## Ruri (Dec 5, 2005)

Jesse Cook - Virtue


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 5, 2005)

nelly-grillz
pink floyd-money


----------



## albel (Dec 5, 2005)

Rock The House - The Gorillaz


----------



## Ruri (Dec 5, 2005)

Frou Frou - The Dumbing Down of Love


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

Dance Dance- fall out boy


----------



## chauronity (Dec 5, 2005)

Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity 

<3


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

wakalaka - E=Mc2


----------



## chauronity (Dec 5, 2005)

*MANIC STREET PREACHERS* ~ Miss Europa Disco Dancer

Miss Europa disco dancer
Feel the drug of your persona
Miss Europa disco dancer
I'm in heaven when I see ya
Miss Europa disco dancer
Favourite son and favourite daughter
Miss Europa disco dancer
Suck - suck - suck up all of your power


*Spoiler*: __ 



So serene, the world turns blue
Heads are spinning - it feels so good
It's poetry, sheer poetry
The way you destroy your beauty

Miss Europa disco dancer
Brutaly becomes a no hoper
Miss Europa disco dancer
Had your luck and had your chances
Miss Europa disco dancer
I never reached the supernova
Miss Europa disco dancer
Wake up drunk and then fall over

So messed up, the world turns grey
All washed up with debts to pay
It's agony, sheer agony
The way your life just fades away

So serene, the world turns blue
Heads are spinning - it feels so good
It's poetry, sheer poetry
The way you destroy your beauty

So messed up, the world turns grey
All washed up with debts to pay
It's agony, sheer agony
The way your life just fades away

Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers
Braindead motherfuckers


----------



## Freed (Dec 5, 2005)

Lost Prophets - We are Godzilla, you are Japan.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 5, 2005)

*West End Girls ~ Domino Dancing.*

It's a rape, someone call police.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

What is love.....


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 5, 2005)

UVERworld - D-technolife


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 6, 2005)

My Morning Jacket - Dondante

Beautiful... Became a fan yesterday


----------



## RodMack (Dec 6, 2005)

Dark New Day - Pieces


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

UVERworld - D-technolife
awesome song


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*NOmeansno ft. Jello Biafra - Metronome*

It's easy to see why Jello took a shine to these expiremental and versatile fellows.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 6, 2005)

INXS - Devil Inside


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 6, 2005)

The sound of muzak - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

^ Brilliant, brilliant song.

*Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030*

If there really is a part two coming out I am going to jump with joy.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

Green Day - Holiday


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Corb Lund Band - Daughter Don't You Marry No Guitar Picker*

Charmingly folksy and Corbs voice is smooth as finely aged whiskey.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

jay's rap......


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

Blink 182 - All The Small Things


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Corb Lund Band - Heavy and I'm Leaving*

Smooth whiskey I tell you.


----------



## less (Dec 6, 2005)

*Lambchop - Give Me Your Love (Love Song)* (Curtis Mayfield cover)

The least lambchoppy Lambchop track ever.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

Blink 182 - Fucking Dogs


----------



## shiori_ (Dec 6, 2005)

Petrified-Mike Shinoda


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

Cant Touch This - Peter Griffen version


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Corb Lund Band - Waste and Tragedy*

Either version makes me a happy man


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

Join Me In Death - HIM


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

GO!!! - Flow


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

Asain Kung Fu Generation - Rewrite


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 6, 2005)

Christopher Beck - Massacre

 (Those that watched Buffy the Vampire Slayer at teh end of season 2 Buffy fights angel while Dru kills Kendra and kidnaps Giles) This one song covers everything from when Angel and Buffy first meet to when the cops tell Buffy to freeze. All the epic fight music, all the slow melotic piano, the sudden haunting metal pipe music when Dru kills Kendra, all in one song...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Party hard, Andrew W.K.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 6, 2005)

INXS - Pretty Vegas

Pretty funky ^^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you- Theredwalls


----------



## Voynich (Dec 6, 2005)

Extol - Pearl


They were openingact for Opeth last september and they played this song. I couldn't quite hear it then..(you know, live shows = noise) But damn, I do love this song... Metal love songs <3


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Do da da Green day


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

Daft Punk - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger
i just love this song, its so great


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Killaforina- Transplants......


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 6, 2005)

Sentiments of You by It Dies Today.


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 6, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> What is love.....


It's by Haddaway.

I'm listening to La Realite by Amadou Et Miriam.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks I forgot.......

*Radio  *pitty sing......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 6, 2005)

*Give You Nothing - Bad Religion*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

The suffering- coheed and cambria.....


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 6, 2005)

Lil' Wayne - Hustler Musik


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Give it up  Pepper


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Sigh - Zombie Terror*

Say what you will about Mirais vocals, their musicianship is second to none.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 6, 2005)

Blink 182 - First Date


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Blink 182  Pieces......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 6, 2005)

*Celibrating Summer(Acoustic) - Bob Mould*

<3.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Without me   Eminem......


----------



## NaRa (Dec 6, 2005)

Dave Matthews/John Popper(Blue's Travelers Harmonica)/Anastasio(Phish Electric Guitar)-All Along the watchtower.

Bob Dylan Wrote it.Jimi Hendrix Glorified It.Dave Matthews Band Immortalized it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 6, 2005)

*Beach Blanket Bongout - Jodie Fosters Army*

Yeah.


----------



## olaf (Dec 6, 2005)

*The Streets* - Blinded by the lights


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Sigh - Beyond Centuries*

\mm/


----------



## NaRa (Dec 6, 2005)

Iron & Wine-Upward over the Mountain


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Buena Vista Social Club - Pueblo Nuevo*

I loves me this album in so many ways it's probably illegal in most countries (except Arkansas and Cardiff Wales >.> )


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2005)

Daft Punk - Todd Edwards - Face to Face


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 6, 2005)

Pevic by Shadow Huntaz. Awesome hip hop with killer beats.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 6, 2005)

Last Exile OST - Requiem in the Air


----------



## Sid (Dec 6, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> Pevic by Shadow Huntaz. Awesome hip hop with killer beats.



Glad more people like it 

I'm currently spinning: *Sigur R?s - Star?lfur* <3


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

TnT AC. DC


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 6, 2005)

Solsa by Shadow Huntaz.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Buena Vista Social Club - Chan Chan*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 6, 2005)

Decisions by Shadow Huntaz.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Tool - Intolerance*

Mmmmmmm...Tool rocks.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 6, 2005)

The Grudge by Tool. Hell yes Tool rocks.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 6, 2005)

led zepplin-stairwat to heaven


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Sigh - Gavotte Grim*

Such an eclectic blend of styles and compositional techniques, yet it works out beautifully.


----------



## Sex (Dec 6, 2005)

*The Smalls - My Saddle Horse Has Died*

Neo punk with somewhat slight metal guitars. Seriously, The Smalls are *gods* (props to Cata).


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

I love that so many people have caught them. Not only is Corbs song-writing simply amazing, the vocals are so versatile and emotional.
*
Tool - Swamp Song*

Speaking of powerful vocals....Teh Maynard!


----------



## albel (Dec 6, 2005)

clint eastwood-  the gorillaz


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 6, 2005)

^ love the song any ways

*Linkin park - In the end*


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 6, 2005)

Frank Sinatra--Fly Me to the Moon

So much love for Frank <333333 Can't say enough good things about the man!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Joousama, aka Brian's song......


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Jerry Cantrell - Castaway*

Continuing my thread of artists with especially powerful vocals emotionally, Jerry Cantrell would make my panties wet if I was wearing any.


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 6, 2005)

Peruvian Cocaine - Immortal technique


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Now THAT is good shit ^

*Vintersorg - Enigmatic Spirit*

Who would have guessed that spirituality, metaphorical philosophy and physics could make beautiful post-black metal.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Unravel   Weezer


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 6, 2005)

Graeme Revell - Bells, Books and Candles...

 Wow the one good thing to come out of the Craft movie


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Goodnight   Hot Hot heat.....


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Internal Affairs - Chapter One: Genesis*

In light of the discussion over Sinys redbook, I decided to flood my head with music that helps me think and gives me hope for mankind. So, here it is first up intelligent and scathing hip-hop from Calgary.


----------



## snowwiedrak (Dec 6, 2005)

*Bumblebee, by Bambee* from the 4th Dance Dance Revolution (I think.)


Well, I'm a sucker for J-pop in the first place, but this song just rules. 
Chorus is definitely the best part.

"Sweet little bumblebee, I know what you want from me,
doot doot doo doo dah dah
Sweet little bumblebee, not just a fantasy~"


----------



## Ruri (Dec 6, 2005)

Antonio Carlos Jobim & Luiz Bonfa - Manha de Carnaval


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 6, 2005)

Vince Guraldi Trio- Linus and Lucy

The name kinda gives it away, but props to anyone who knew the title and artist before I mentioned it.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 6, 2005)

Green Carnation - Crushed to dust.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Internal Affairs - Chapter Three: Midnite Matra*

Props to a group that is willing to tackle issues like poverty, prisons and governmental corruption in Canada. It's too easy to point the finger at the US for Canadian bands and to forget that our own country is not perfect and suffers many of the same issues (sometimes on a lesser scale other times just less noticable.)


----------



## Ruri (Dec 6, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence (piano version)

I'm pretty sure this version isn't on the OST, but track is from the film "Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence".


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Internal Affairs - Chapter Twelve: The Perfect Storm*

It's actually an uplifting song.


----------



## Sex (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm spinning my recently out of the interweb:

*Opthalamia - Via Dolorosa - Black As Sin, Pale As Death; Autumn Whispers*

Black metal with some folk and progressive influences. So far, so good.


----------



## Criminal (Dec 6, 2005)

Outkast-Aquemini

The greatest rap ablum ever made by the best rap group of all time


----------



## Twizted (Dec 6, 2005)

*The Decemberists* - The Legionnaire's Lament


----------



## acidzerox (Dec 6, 2005)

Right now it's a mix of The Matches, Matchbox Romance, adn Motion City Soundtrack. I just can't get ehough of these bands right now. They just sound too damn good.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Internal Affairs - Chapter Twenty Four: Choices Thereof*

Speculative philosophy and a wicked female vocal bit


----------



## Ruri (Dec 6, 2005)

Lara Fabian - Bambina

So pretty. *_*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Bonny 'Prince' Billy - I See a Darkness*

..........

Once I have gotten through the album, review coming up.


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

Is that silence in a good way, or a bad one?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Bonnie 'Prince' Billy - Death to Everyone*

You know me moe, I write reviews when it's one extreme or another.

>.>


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

lol, in any case you butchering or praising a record is always worth the read 

Currently grooving to *Diana Krall - Maybe You'll Be there*


----------



## RodMack (Dec 6, 2005)

Trebol Clan - Amor Prohibido


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

*Nevermore - A Future Uncertain*

my god is Danes voice the perfect balance to Loomis' guitars.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 7, 2005)

Nevermore - Sentient-6


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*Shpongle - Dorset Perception*

Such amazing latin music mixed in with psychedlia, electronica and well, awesome vocal stuffs.


----------



## mow (Dec 7, 2005)

You guys are confusing me with your avys


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 7, 2005)

Nevermore - The River Dragon Has Come

Well i made the ava  and they arnt the same lol


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

Mines bigger and a lower quality, his is smaller and textured.

Come on moe. 



*Shpongle - Star Shpongled Banner*


----------



## basiK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Joe Purdy - I Love the Rain the Most*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 7, 2005)

*Mr. Bungle - Vanity Fair*

sexy voice and catchy melody.  just lovely


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 7, 2005)

^Nice one 

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home

Dual guitars!!! O_o


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

I think I'm a clone now, Weird al


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 7, 2005)

my  mistress by disturbed


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Take me out  Franz Ferdinand


----------



## chauronity (Dec 7, 2005)

*Mr. Bungle - Vanity Fair*

Got pimped ... testing the song.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 7, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> *Mr. Bungle - Vanity Fair*
> 
> Got pimped ... testing the song.


same here  
(we chare the same reasores)


----------



## felippe (Dec 7, 2005)

30 Seconds To Mars - Attack


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 7, 2005)

Remembering Jenny - Christopher Beck

 Christopher Beck so owns my soul atm...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*Shpongle - Around the World in a Tea Daze*


Mmmmmm yeah.


----------



## suki_neko (Dec 7, 2005)

why do you love me- Garbage


----------



## Freed (Dec 7, 2005)

A LOT.I'm listening to all three DragonForce albums at once...currently, the song playing is Black Fire(by DragonForce, duh! )


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 7, 2005)

Massacre by Christopher Beck


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

VivaRock - Orange Ranga


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 7, 2005)

Gorillaz - Feel Good INC.


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 7, 2005)

Main theme to the film "Children of the Corn"

 Something about the kids choir...so good


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Gorillaz - Dare


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 7, 2005)

Gorrilaz - All Alone


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 7, 2005)

Gorrilaz - Out OF the monkey's head.

Get it! One of the best songs ever!


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Gorillaz - 192000 or whatever it was called


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 7, 2005)

Gorillaz - Demon Days


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 7, 2005)

Ambeon - Sweet Little Brother

 This is some good shit!


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

Heh, Ambeon.  Good old Arjen.

*Monster Island Czars - Become a Monsta*

Yay for MF Doom he fucking RULES.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Daft Punk - Da Funk


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

_Unconditonal   _the bravery


----------



## Professor Pants (Dec 7, 2005)

Porcupine Tree - Halo
_You can be right like me
With God in the hole you're a righteous soul
I got a halo round me, I got a halo round me
I'm not the same as you
Cos I've seen the light and I'm gaining height now
I got a halo round me, I got a halo round me_


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

75 Gir Quotes - Invader Zim


----------



## doctorkong (Dec 7, 2005)

The Receiving End of Sirens-Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*Monster Island Czars - Something to Prove*

Loving it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

It dawned on me   Calla


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Gir loves us all - Invader Zim


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Hotel Yorba  _*The white stripes......*_


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 7, 2005)

Curse - Gangsta Rap


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

tonight, tonight  smashing pumpkins.......


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*Immortal Technique - Peruvian Cocaine*

How can you NOT love this fucking track?


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 7, 2005)

Kitty wü - jaga jazzist 
befor i go to bed


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

7 nation army - The white stripes


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

creatures 311


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

FMA 3rd Intro


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Naruto 3ed ending , Viva rock


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*Immortal Technique - The Cause of Death*

_The way the government downplays historical facts
'Cuz the United States sponsored the rise of the 3rd Reich
Just like the CIA trained terrorists to the fight
Build bombs and sneak box cutters onto a flight_

Open your mind and listen people.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Take it off the Donnas.....


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

*The 4th Branch by Immortal Technique*

_A machine shouldn't speak for men
So shut the fuck up you mindless drone_


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

FMA 1st ending


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*K'naan - My Old Home*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Tainted love  Marlyn Manson


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

move on *Jet*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Battle Royale theme


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*K'naan - Smile*

\m/


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Rage Agaisnt The Machine - Killing In The Name Of


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Kontroll P? Kontinentet by Kaizers Orchestra*

_Den skal v?r mann som kan g? med min hatt
Den skal v?r kald som tar ?ve mi makt
Den skal ha nr 42 for ? g? med mine sko
Men han m? ha sin egen pistol_


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama Theme


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Tangarine sky, kottonmouth kings


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Hunting Song by Korpiklaani
*
_Huntin is going on
we are a part of the wilderness_


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*K'naan - Hoobaale*

I only unerstand two thirds of the song, but it still kicks ass.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Bad Habbits    kottonmouth kings


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Seventh Wave by Devin Townsend*

_
Running away, running away
Running away forever
It was her only chance of finding home
Running away, running away
Running away together...
With only thoughts of finding home_


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

_Bump  _kottonmouth kings


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

No Boy No Cry - Stance Punks


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Life by Devin Townsend
*
_My life is all that I've known
And it's all that keeps me here
My time is all that I own
So I won't let it slip away..._


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 7, 2005)

I have to admit i get dirty thoughts about a classmate when i hear this song  *giggles*

*Pulp - Pencil Skirt*


*Spoiler*: __ 



When you raise your pencil skirt like a veil before my eyes
Like the look upon his face as he's zipping up his flies. 
Oh I know that you're engaged to him. 
Oh but I know that you want something to play with baby. 
I'll be around when he's not in town, I'll show you how you're doing it wrong
I really love it when you tell me to stop. 
Oh it's turning me on. 
You can tell me some lies about the good times that you've had
But I've kissed your mother twice and now I'm working on your Dad. 
Oh baby, I'll be around when he's not in town
I'll show you how you're doing it wrong
I really love it when you tell me to stop. 
Oh it's turning me on. 
*If you look under the bed then I can see my house from here
So just lie against the wall and watch my conscience disappear.* 
Now baby I'll be around when he's not in town
I'll show you how you're doing it wrong
I really love it when you tell me to stop. 
Oh it's turning me on. 
I only come here cause I know it makes you sad yeah. 
I only do it cause I know you know it's bad. 
Oh yes I know that it's ugly and it shouldn't be like that. 
Oh but oh it's turning me on.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 7, 2005)

Eminem - Encore ft. Dr.Dre/50 Cent


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Undo - Cool Joke


----------



## albel (Dec 7, 2005)

the left handed suzuki method - the gorillaz


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Voices In The Fan by Devin Townsend*

_Who's the weakest now?
Caught up in the wire
I'm already gone
Who's the weakest now?_


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*Motorisk Afasi and Filthy - Tredje Basen*

Norwegian or Swedish hip-hop (I can't remember which) but really funky.


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 7, 2005)

"Forty-Six & 2"- Tool

_I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own chaotic
And insecure delusions._
_I wanna feel the change consume me,
Feel the outside turning in.
I wanna feel the metamorphosis and
Cleansing I've endured within_

What a great song.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

i was just listening to, Forty-Six & 2 by Tool


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

dj DJ transplants


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Sadness & Sorrow - Naruto


----------



## Ryu (Dec 7, 2005)

Fort Minor - Believe Me


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 7, 2005)

"Alsvartr(The Oath) Ye Entrancemperium"- Emperor


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 7, 2005)

*Jimi Handrix-Purple Haze*


----------



## Ryu (Dec 7, 2005)

Koda Kumi - No tricks

jpopweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 7, 2005)

"The Black..."- Marduk

LET JESUS FUCK YOU!!!!

That is so fucking black metal.  Cool song though.


----------



## Freed (Dec 7, 2005)

SR-71 - Politically Correct.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

NARC interpool


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 7, 2005)

Chicago- 25 or 6 to 4

I love this song. The guitar riff sounds like Led Zeppelin's _Babe I'm Gonna Leave You,_ but it's heavy on the horns, and it's just really cool


----------



## mow (Dec 7, 2005)

Over The Rhine - Ohio

I really want to visit ohio, the fact a place lead to the creation of this magnificent song is amazing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 7, 2005)

*She's Leaving Home - Billy Bragg*

_She gets a letter, reading it sadly, she breaks down, at the top of the steps, crying to her husband, that her baby's gone.._

Very nice traditional piano playing.


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 7, 2005)

"The Salaminizer"- Gwar

Ohio kind of sucks. But you get used to it. The only redeeming factors are the cities of Cincinnati and Cleveland. The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame is pretty cool though, even though they keep alot of pop music garbage on the bottom floor. It looks like a fucking yard sale down there.


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 7, 2005)

War of the Last Wolves by Taku  Iwasaki


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 7, 2005)

Jagermonster said:
			
		

> "The Salaminizer"- Gwar
> 
> Ohio kind of sucks. But you get used to it. The only redeeming factors are the cities of Cincinnati and Cleveland. The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame is pretty cool though, even though they keep alot of pop music garbage on the bottom floor. It looks like a fucking yard sale down there.



xD, I know the lead singer of Gwar.

*Celibrating Summer(Acoustic Version) - Bob Mould*

<3.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

shake that eminem and nate dog


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 7, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> xD, I know the lead singer of Gwar.
> 
> *Celibrating Summer(Acoustic Version) - Bob Mould*
> 
> <3.



Holy shit!!! That is awesome! How do you know him? Seriously, that is the coolest thing I have heard in a long-ass time. Its one of my life goals to meet Dave Brockie.
Anyway,
"Metal Storm/Face the Slayer"- Slayer

Nothing quite like early Slayer.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 7, 2005)

Narcosynthesis by *Nevermore*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Narcosynthesis by Nevermore


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 7, 2005)

*Jimi Hendriv-Vodoo Child*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 7, 2005)

Need To Be Strong - Naruto


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2005)

*Nujabes - Horn in the Middle*

Grooving away.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Dec 7, 2005)

Little drummer boy, lmfao


----------



## RodMack (Dec 7, 2005)

Daddy Yankee & Tego Calderon - Mirame


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 7, 2005)

Opeth - The Twilight Is My Robe


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

*All Time High - Enchanted Tale*

 Scottish hip-hop, how can you not love it?


----------



## Twizted (Dec 8, 2005)

*RHCP *- Easily


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

*Creative Control - Triple Trouble*

\m/ Irish hip-hop.


----------



## spirit3d (Dec 8, 2005)

*Ti Amero- Il Divo*

Pop/Opera with 4 hot men. I *hearts*


----------



## xeno (Dec 8, 2005)

Aven - All I Want (Ferry Corsten mix)


----------



## chauronity (Dec 8, 2005)

*The Interpol ~ NYC*

I had seven faces
Thought I new which one to wear
But I'm sick of spending these lonely nights
Training myself not to care
The subway is a porno
The pavements they are a mess
I know you've supported me for a long time
Somehow I'm not impressed
But

[Chorus]

New York cares
(Got to be some more change in my life)

The subway she is a porno
The pavements they are a mess
I know you've supported me for a long time
Somehow I'm not impressed

It is up to me now, turn on the bright lights


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

*Nevermore - I Am the Dog*

We need more bands like this.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 8, 2005)

*Elliott Smith ~ High Times* [Unreleased track; tribute]

He died too early


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 8, 2005)

_Everybody Knows_ - Leonard Cohen

A voice like honey poured over lightning.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 8, 2005)

*David Bowie - 1984 *

Nice year


----------



## Kyasurin (Dec 8, 2005)

*The Day You Said Goodnight* - _by HALE_
The lyrics are beautiful, and it's a nice relaxing song...


----------



## chauronity (Dec 8, 2005)

*Interpol - Untitled*

And the name of the song truly is "untitled".


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 8, 2005)

Do Make Say Think - 1978

Post-rock is cool


----------



## warcraft (Dec 8, 2005)

The Pillows - Ride On Shooting Star


----------



## warcraft (Dec 8, 2005)

Hana - Orange Range


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 8, 2005)

you can't win - Tomahawk


----------



## warcraft (Dec 8, 2005)

The Pillows - Crazy SunShine


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 8, 2005)

Iron & Wine - Jezebel


----------



## warcraft (Dec 8, 2005)

Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 8, 2005)

packard Goose - Frank Zappa


----------



## warcraft (Dec 8, 2005)

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 8, 2005)

System of a Down - Attack


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 8, 2005)

Nujabes - Luv(sic.) pt.3 feat.Shing02

Modal Soul is definetly one of this years finer releases.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 8, 2005)

Gray Stables - Iron & Wine


----------



## warcraft (Dec 8, 2005)

System of a Down - Chop Suey


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 8, 2005)

Show me - Over the Rhine


----------



## chauronity (Dec 8, 2005)

*Sarah Brightman ~ A question of Honor *

Awesome voice she has.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 8, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Resolve


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 8, 2005)

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 8, 2005)

*Audioslave - Shadow on the sun*


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cul de sac - Tomahawk
good song


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 8, 2005)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Cul de sac - Tomahawk
> 
> 
> > that titel is so funny.
> ...


----------



## warcraft (Dec 8, 2005)

Invader Zim Theme


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 8, 2005)

Opeth - The Amen Corner


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 8, 2005)

*Nirvana - Heart shaped box*


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Dec 8, 2005)

Eminem : When I'm Gone.


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 8, 2005)

Sublime - Santeria


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 8, 2005)

Radiohead -  Karma police


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 8, 2005)

13-Ayreon - Day Thirteen - Sign


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

*Madlib - Stormy*

I'm loving the album, though I admit I expected to have some rhymes as well. Go figure.


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 8, 2005)

The Beatles- Rock and Roll Music.

Rest in peace, John.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 8, 2005)

The Beatles - Penny Lane


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 8, 2005)

*The Beatles-helter skelter*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

*Nevermore - Born (The Retribution of Spiritual Sickness)*

So fucking metal.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 8, 2005)

Damien Rice - Delicate


----------



## Mori` (Dec 8, 2005)

Gogol Bordello - Start Wearing Purple.

I don;t really know quite how to describe it, i heard them in session and they were described as Gypsy Punk Rock so I guess that'll do. Anyway its kinda bizarre, raucous and I think its catchy


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 8, 2005)

*Pink Floyd-Money*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 8, 2005)

Forever by As I Lay Dying.


----------



## albel (Dec 8, 2005)

punk - the gorillaz


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 8, 2005)

Dismember by Ofearia

Sooner or later
You're bound to forget
I ever lived


----------



## Mori` (Dec 8, 2005)

Ronny Jordan - smooth Jazz

its late and relaxing


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 8, 2005)

Merciless by Scars of Chaos. The piano intro to this track is killer.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 8, 2005)

Iron & Wine - Bird Stealing Bread

Thank you moe. =)


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 8, 2005)

Eminem and Dr.Dre - Conscience


----------



## albel (Dec 8, 2005)

19\2000  (soulchild remix) - the gorillaz


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 8, 2005)

Whatz Ya Naim by 2For5. Awesome, so awesome.


----------



## TGC (Dec 8, 2005)

Latin Craze by eminem this song is so damn hilarious.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 8, 2005)

*Twista-Overnight celebertiy*


----------



## albel (Dec 8, 2005)

demon days - the gorillaz


----------



## RodMack (Dec 8, 2005)

Dark New Day - Pieces


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

New update here.........  Prozzak


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2005)

*Nevermore - Who Decides?*

_Rags and ruin of all that was human
Leaching the force of collective design
Heroes and rapists they all have nice faces
But who decides, who defines, who draws all the lines?_


----------



## Twizted (Dec 9, 2005)

*Frank Sinatra *- Summerwind


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2005)

*Nevermore - The Sanity Assassin*

_And the sanity assassin
Is coming down to steal your mind
So he takes an innocent's vision
The blind lead the blind, they say
Meet the sanity assassin
A trick of mind or the devil's whim
On the way to tomorrow's dream
He's fading away_


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 9, 2005)

*Seether-Hang on*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2005)

*Amadou & Mariam - M'bife*

So it begins, after much trials and tribulations I have it at long last.


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 9, 2005)

Death Angel - The Ultra-Violence


----------



## Mori` (Dec 9, 2005)

*Reef* - place your hands


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 9, 2005)

Three Silver Mount Elegies - Untitled 

O_o


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 9, 2005)

*Mr bungle - vanity fair*



this song is a real obsession


----------



## basiK (Dec 9, 2005)

*Joe Purdy - Mary May & Bobby*

Beautiful love story song. : 

Link removed


----------



## Tanthalos (Dec 9, 2005)

Faith's Lament - Christopher Beck


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2005)

Tony Yayo fet 50 cent - So seductive...


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 9, 2005)

The blackest eye - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2005)

Well... Harmonia


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 9, 2005)

Official Naruto Soundtracks 1 and 2 at the moment.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2005)

BRING YOU'RE OWN BOMBS!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 9, 2005)

switching between FMA OSTs and Ohio by Over the Rhine


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

Bad habits  Kottonmouth kings


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 9, 2005)

"Living After Midnight"- Judas Priest


----------



## Tonza (Dec 9, 2005)

Mugiwara Kaizoku Dan - Utae! Jingle Bell

Well, it is almost Christmas.


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 9, 2005)

"No Remorse"- Metallica


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 9, 2005)

Red House Painters - Over My Head

Wow...


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Dec 9, 2005)

Jay Z- D'evils


----------



## felippe (Dec 9, 2005)

Opeth - In my time of need


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2005)

Kanye, the greatest, West - Diamonds are Forever.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 9, 2005)

Elliott Smith - 04 - Between The Bars 

Beutiful song. Very.

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Drink up, baby, stay up all night.
With the things you could do,
You won't but you might.
The potential you'll be,
That you'll never see,
The promises you'll only make.
Drink up with me now,
And forget all about
The pressure of days.
Do what I say,
And I'll make you okay,
And drive them away
The images stuck in your head:
People you've been before
That you don't want around anymore?
That push and shove and won't bend to your will.
I?ll keep them still.
Drink up, baby, look at the stars.
I'll kiss you again
Between the bars,
Where i'm seeing you there,
With your hands in the air,
Waiting to finally be caught.
Drink up one more time,
And I'll make you mine.
Keep you apart,
Deep in my heart,
Separate from the rest,
Where I like you the best,
And keep the things you forgot.
The people you've been before
That you don't want around anymore?
That push and shove and won't bend to your will.
I'll keep them still.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2005)

Kanye West (yes, I am obssesed) - Through the Wire.


----------



## Maku (Dec 9, 2005)

Well... Foo Fighters - Everlong ^^;


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2005)

Asain Kung Fu Generation - Kona Yuki


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 9, 2005)

Deine Lieblingsrapper - Oreno Eisono Rapper


----------



## doctorkong (Dec 9, 2005)

The Get Up Kids-Action and Action (live)


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2005)

Hilary Duff - Wake Up


----------



## albel (Dec 9, 2005)

The Gorillaz---


The Left Handed Suzuki Method


----------



## Ryu (Dec 9, 2005)

*Fear Factory - Demanufacture*


----------



## Encronian (Dec 9, 2005)

Paul Simon- You Can Call Me Al  


i love this song cuz if you put in on loop you can;t tell where the begining and the end of the song is


----------



## albel (Dec 9, 2005)

feel good inc.

the gorillaz......(i need a new cd.....)


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

All I Wanna Do Is Play Cards by Corb Lund.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

Nevermore - Sentient-6


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

*Imagine - John Lennon*

Great song.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

Always Keep An Edge On Your Knife by Corb Lund. \m/


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

Still playing *Imagine - John Lennon*.

*puts it on repeat xD*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 9, 2005)

*White stripes-Fell in love with a girl*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Good Copenhagen by Corb Lund*
_
I knowed about an old alberta oilman
chewed a tin a day till he was ninety two
he passed away a true western original
near the end he liked it sprinkled on his food
he knew that good copenhagen is better than bad cocaine_


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 9, 2005)

*3 six Mafia-Gotta stay fly*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Hurtin' Albertan by Corb Lund.*


_hurtin albertan with nothing more to lose
too much oil money, not enough booze
east of the rockies and west of the rest
do my best to do my damnedest and that?s just about all I guess_


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 9, 2005)

*White stripes-7 nation army*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

*The Truth Comes Out by Corb Lund.*

_the truth comes out as the fire burns low
it comes to light as only embers glow
the whiskey talks, the west wind moans in the night_


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 10, 2005)

Pain - Close My Eyes


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 10, 2005)

*The Leper Affinity by Opeth.*

Mmm, good ol' Opeth.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 10, 2005)

TuPac - Only God can Judge me


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

*Cunninlynguists - The South*

Now this is good shit.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2005)

Roxy Music - Love is the Drug


----------



## Maku (Dec 10, 2005)

Asian Kung Fu Generation - Kimi To Lu Hana


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 10, 2005)

Solefald - Crater of the Valkyries


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2005)

Wall of Voodoo - Mexican Radio


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 10, 2005)

Jay Z - Money, Cash and Hoes.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 10, 2005)

Harpo - movie star


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 10, 2005)

Janet - every time


----------



## Powerman (Dec 10, 2005)

All American Rejects  - Change your Mind


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

*K'naan - What's Hardcore ?*

_So what's hardcore, really?
Are you hardcore? Hmm_

_So if I rhyme about home and I got descriptive
I'd make fifty cent look like Limp Bizkit_


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Perdurabo - Shining


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

*Matisyahu - Got No Water*

I can't find words to express how powerful this album is. Religious overtones or not, this is amazing music.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 10, 2005)

Jay Z and Kanye West - Diamonds Are Forever, Teh Rimix


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

*Ride *the vines


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 10, 2005)

Gundam Wing OST - Rhythm Emotion


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 10, 2005)

*The Cure - Lullaby*


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 10, 2005)

KEANE - Somewhere We Only Know


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 10, 2005)

*Prelude-FF6*


----------



## doctorkong (Dec 10, 2005)

Wing-Zero said:
			
		

> Gundam Wing OST - Rhythm Emotion


amazing song


----------



## doctorkong (Dec 10, 2005)

The Receiving End of Sirens-...Then I Defy You, Stars


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 10, 2005)

Orange Range, "Viva Rock"


----------



## Ruri (Dec 10, 2005)

Grieg - Solveig's Song


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 10, 2005)

*kayne west ft jamie foxx-Golddiger*


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 10, 2005)

Bruce Springsteen- Devils and Dust


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 10, 2005)

Kitty, "Into the Darkness"


_PS: Over the next 3 weeks, I can't guarantee how often I'll be able to check in here, but I will still try to post at least 3 chapters of the Book of Hondo each week._


----------



## basiK (Dec 10, 2005)

*Smashing Pumpkins - Landslide*


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 10, 2005)

Remmy Zero - Save Me


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 10, 2005)

basiK said:
			
		

> *Smashing Pumpkins - Landslide*



that's an awesome song!!! 

*

Tin head trio - book of silk*


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Pinch - Can


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 10, 2005)

Madonna - Hung Up


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2005)

The Stiletto Formal - the mistress and the matador


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Auto Rock - Mogwai


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2005)

Eric Clapton - Me and Mr Johnson ~ If I had posession over


----------



## warcraft (Dec 10, 2005)

Jack Black - Wonder Boy


----------



## basiK (Dec 10, 2005)

*Joe Purdy - Isn't Love*

BLACK CAT ~The Mechanized Angel~

I really need to buy his albums and stop listening to his free bes on his site -_-


----------



## warcraft (Dec 10, 2005)

Futurama - I will wait for u


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 10, 2005)

Lynrd Skynrd- Free Bird

Overplayed? Maybe. Still good? Oh yes.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 10, 2005)

Gir - Doom song


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 10, 2005)

Low Rider

Damn, forgot the artist.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

*Daedelus - Escape Artist*

I STILL don't know what these guys are, asides from brilliant.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 10, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - Closer


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 10, 2005)

Fleetwood Mac- The Chain

I love this song.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2005)

^its awesome 

Rage Against the Machine - know your enemy


----------



## warcraft (Dec 10, 2005)

The Pillows - Crazy Sunshine


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 10, 2005)

In A Drowse by Sigh. Fucking awesome post black metal.


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 10, 2005)

Styx- Renegade

Another favorite. Q104.3 owns.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 10, 2005)

The Enlightenment Day by Sigh.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 10, 2005)

Grolilaz - Dare


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 10, 2005)

Midnight Sun by Sigh. Favorite song off of Gallows Gallery. So fucking awesome.


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 10, 2005)

Ame - ORIGA. *_*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 10, 2005)

Daft Punk - Face To Face


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 10, 2005)

Jethro Tull- Locomotive Breath


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 10, 2005)

G-Unit - My Buddy


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

We trusted you  Transplants


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Slave to the Parasites.*

Nobody does melodic blackened death quite like Peter Tagtgren, his vocals, song-writer, lyrics and guitars have effectively helped define the genre alongside Entombed, Edge of Sanity and the other godfathers of swedish death metal.

Lyrically, the strange focus on aliens and abductions is far more fulfilling than satanism or the undead and Peter puts a real tortured sound into his voice.

_They won't get me this time
I can hear them coming closer
I'm not afraid to die
But I'd rather die than someone control my mind_


----------



## Ruri (Dec 10, 2005)

Natalie Cole - I Wish You Love


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Elastic Inverted Visions*

So. Much. Atmosphere.


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 10, 2005)

Triveratops - Parachuter


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - The Arrival of the Demons (Part 2)*

Very gothic and doomy.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Dec 11, 2005)

Some celine dion xmas song... zOmFG


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 11, 2005)

*Radiohead - Paranoid Android*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Fire in the Sky*

\mm/


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

The City Sleeps In Flames by Scary Kids Scaring Kids.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Nile - Von Unassprechlichen Kulten*

So fucking grim and epic.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 11, 2005)

dmx - party up in here


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Blinded* \m/


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Nile - Masturbating the War God*

not only is it one of the coolest song names ever, the guitars and drums are INSANE.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Digital Prophecy by Hypocrisy*


----------



## Tonza (Dec 11, 2005)

*Front Line Assembly - Civilization*

Amazing track, just amazing.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 11, 2005)

Nightwish ~ Walking in the Air [oceanborn]


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2005)

Orange Range -  ~Asterisk~


----------



## chauronity (Dec 11, 2005)

Jamiroquai ~ Canned Heat


----------



## yummysasuke (Dec 11, 2005)

Haruka Kanata~ Asian Kung Fu Generation


----------



## chauronity (Dec 11, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Last Kiss


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 11, 2005)

*Coheed and Cambria* - _The Willing Well I - Fuel for the Feeding End_

The greatest track from Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV


----------



## chauronity (Dec 11, 2005)

*Portishead ~ Sour Times*


Amazing song... never gets boring.


----------



## basiK (Dec 11, 2005)

*Frank Zappa - Gee, I Like Your Pants*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 11, 2005)

*Morrissey ~ First of the Gang to Die [live]*

This dude owns the world. Amazing live performance...


----------



## Tonza (Dec 11, 2005)

*Neuroticfish - They are coming to take me away*

Just freaking hilarious lyrics. "They are coming to take me away, HAHA!"


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 11, 2005)

Pink Floyd- Comfortably Numb


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Invader Zim theme


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 11, 2005)

the numa-numa song!


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Hanataro & Kon - Shimpainai Oneesan


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Coheed and Cambria - The Willing Well I/Fuel for the Feeding End*

Eh, it's better than some I have heard.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

*Sun Kil Moon -  Convenient Parking*

Such a beautiful remake of the Modest Mouse version.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Corb Lund Band - Waste and Tragedy*

What smooth bass driven version of the song.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

nine inch nails - only


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Corb Lund Band - You and Your Creeping*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Uverworld - D'tecnolife


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Deep Puddle Dynamics - Deep Puddle Theme Song*

This is dark and thick hip-hop


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 11, 2005)

"Unas, Slayer of the Gods"- Nile

Genius.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - I'm Not Ok


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Unas is truly a brilliant track.

*Deep Puddle Dynamics - Thought vs Action*

The three mc's blend with style and really make a wicked sound.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 11, 2005)

Mogwai - I Chose Horses

The sound.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 11, 2005)

50 Cent - I'm Supposed to Die Tonight


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 11, 2005)

"Don't call me White"- NOFX


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Orange Range - Asterisk


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2005)

Last Kiss - Pearl Jam


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Therion - Blood of Kingu*

Symphonic goodies.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Dec 11, 2005)

*Gundamwing theme song*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Mass Missile - Ima Made Nando Mo


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 11, 2005)

The Game - We Ain't Ft. Eminem


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - Void


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 11, 2005)

*The Misfits - Last Caress*


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Everything is not allright


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - Only


----------



## Ruri (Dec 11, 2005)

Ravel - Pavane for a Dead Princess

I've been listening to more classical again. ^^


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2005)

Lion King - In The Jungle


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

Sum 41 - We're All To Blame.


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 11, 2005)

Fuzzy Control - LOVE is LOVE


----------



## Amuro (Dec 11, 2005)

bright eyes - first day of my life


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

The Hives - Hate To Tell You So


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 11, 2005)

Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young- Ohio

This is a great song.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Tanacious D - Wonder Boy


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Blackout by Lovedrug.*

_She'll save her life for something good oh yeah
for something good, oh yeah
for something good
and when he's punching her skull on the bathroom floor 
does it get him off, oh yeah, does it get him off
oh yeah does it get him off to know that sometimes we all blackout._


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Death - Flesh and the Power it Holds*

My
Fucking
God
could this man write music.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Futurama - Hell is for other robots


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Fractured Millenium. 
*

SOOOLLLLOOOOO!


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 11, 2005)

*Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Hypocrisy - Killing Art.
*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

^ good song off a brilliant album. 

Pink Floyd will ALWAYS remain a band that affects me.

*Death - Scavenger of Human Sorrow*

Goddamn gorgeous guitar work.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

Hypocrisy - Legions Descend

Mmmm, Hypocrisy.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Family Guy theme


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Death - Spirit Crusher*

Pure mad genius.


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

Buck 65 - Blood Of A Young Wolf

Definiatly the highlight of the cd. The only way I could describe this is Johnny Cash and Bob Dylan singing along next to a bonfire, with Sufjan stevens playing the banjo and Q- Tip rapping on the BG. Country/folk/hiphop and even a bit of triphop elements. Really shows how epic and genius Buck could be.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 11, 2005)

Just finished: Cyne - Steady

Now Playing: Elliott Smith - 12 - Say Yes


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Emperor - Alsvartr (The Oath)*

Gloomy, almost ambient gothic style intro, really a subtle lead up that sets the entire album into motion absolutely perfectly.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Dredson dolls - Bad Habit


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 11, 2005)

*Chiodos - The Words 'Best Friend' Become Redefined*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Emperor - Ye Entrancemperium*

Symphonic black metal as crafted by the gods of the genre.


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

RAE!!! . Where have you been? How have you been?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 11, 2005)

*Pink floyd - Young Lust*


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 11, 2005)

MOEY-KUN!!! 

Yeah I've been M.I.A. because of the fraternity (Beta Upsilon Delta) lil sis program I'm pledging for, college (FINALS WEEK ARRRGH!), and I'm going to start working after finals. 

*The Blood Brothers - Cecilia & the Silhouette Saloon*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Emperor - Thus Spake the Nightspirit*

Awesomely evil vocal intro.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Shpongle - Shpongle Falls*


_a circular vortex, spinning...spinning..._


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool Joke - Undo


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome. Is so good to see you aroundagain ^.^. Best of luck on your finals 

*Buck 65 - Surrender To Strangeness*

Just...gah, awesome. Awesome awesome awesome. The cello + piano + scratching combo is divine.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Last night  stokes


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Monster Hit by Shpongle
*
"...It was a monster hit"

Shpongle, let me count the ways I love thee....


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> *Monster Hit by Shpongle
> *
> "...It was a monster hit"
> 
> Shpongle, let me count the ways I love thee....



Love is many a shpongled thing 

*Buck 65 - The Floor*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Vapour Rumours by Shpongle*


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 11, 2005)

*"Duran Duran - Ordinary world"*

These guys are just awesome.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Jackass theme


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Shpongle - Shpongle Spores*

Shpongle, yay!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Emperor - The Wanderer*

Neo-symphonic gothic instrumental. Truly atmospheric.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Behind Closed Eyelids by Shpongle*

Damnit, I want to make shweet love to Shpongle!


----------



## albel (Dec 11, 2005)

Feel Good Inc. - the gorillaz


----------



## basiK (Dec 11, 2005)

*Jimi Hendrix - Wait Until Tomorrow*


----------



## Ruri (Dec 11, 2005)

Maaya Sakamoto - Tune the Rainbow


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

*Buck 65 - The Floor*

_I could rememeber being 7 years old
and having gold fish that circled around in a bowl
and I’d watch the forests burn, listen to the wind blow
I could rememebr the table, the drapes and the windows
The dark brown everything, decorations; styling
most of all I could rememebr my mother smiling
worn out and faded... my hometown was scrappy
but more than anything she wanted us to be happy 
little to eat; back and forth to the hosptial 
she was right it's better to be happy if possible
but the old man was under attack and was weak
and he continued to beat us several times a week
he lived like a king even though we were piss poor
I tried to be storng and careful what I'd wish for
my outside ached and my inside stung
and a long leather belt has replaced his tounge
not knowing how to run or how to hit the brakes
a white picket fence was built around a pit of snakes
both wonderous and frightening, the thunger and lightening
these where the sounds and sights of a thousand fights
my mother, the poor fish staging eternal, sherrads
wanting to be happy, but beaten all the while
asking me always "Why dont your ever smile?"
and she showed me how to do it, the mother and wife
It was the saddest smile I ever saw in my life.
and it hurt worse than death but for her sake I tried
and one day all those gold fish died
hurricanes, forest fire, out of control
eyes open floating in the water in the bowl
and when my father came home 
he walked through the door and  threw all the dead fish to the cat on the floor
and the wind died too
and I was still a child
and the three of us watched as my mother couldnt smile_


..and they dare say hiphop isnt filled with emotions


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

Blood of a Young Wolf by Buck 65.

Oh My God, i love this song.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

Why does everybody do/listen to what Moe does? It seems like he thinks for everybody on this forum.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Orange Range - Hana


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 11, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> Why does everybody do/listen to what Moe does? It seems like he thinks for everybody on this forum.



What gave you that idea mate?


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> What gave you that idea mate?



I dunno...seems like whatever he is passionate about a bunch of people suddenly start flocking towards. William Shatner for one...comon now the minute he posted something from Buck somebody right after posted a song from Buck...coincidence, I think not...BUT I could be wrong.


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

umm... Cata sent out the buck 65 cd for everyone in the music dept


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 11, 2005)

Its not that we follow him, its that he loves the same music we do ^_^

James Blunt - Your Beautiful


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 11, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> I dunno...seems like whatever he is passionate about a bunch of people suddenly start flocking towards. William Shatner for one...comon now the minute he posted something from Buck somebody right after posted a song from Buck...coincidence, I think not...BUT I could be wrong.



Well if Moe did come up with this Buck chap, and he is good; then he did a damned good job of "Spreading the joy".


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> umm... Cata sent out the buck 65 cd for everyone in the music dept



Olright...I might be wrong...but I could still be right.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

SlipKnot - Wait & Bleed


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 11, 2005)

James Blunt - Wisemen

Wonderful song, I might take the time to learn it ^_^


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Actually chap me laddy, I passed Buck 65 out to people, and moe and Erk happened to get the album at the same time.

See, the majority of the music forums most active posters are members of the Spread the joly thread, which means, when one of us uploads an album to one person, we do our damnedest to upload it to all the people on the list.

I'm sorry you don't have the musical tastes we do, but I would thank you not to go around calling us sheep.

*Nevermore - Insignificant*

_And then one day you'll realize
Just a speck in the spectrum
Insignificant,am I ?
And then one day you'll realize
The beauty that breaks down
never knows the reason why

scan my horizon as blue turns to black
the sky is gone again
and all beneath are born to die
insignificant,am I ?_


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you don't have the musical tastes we do, but I would thank you not to go around calling us sheep.



What makes you think that? The second part of that sentence is true..I DID call you sheep. :


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Green Day - Holiday


----------



## Crowe (Dec 11, 2005)

Oysterband - By Northern Light
Sounds irish, i freaking love this song.

*Spoiler*: __ 





    "Walking away
    You were walking away for ever
    No more to say
    End of the heart's endeavour


    Bitter the wind on the back of my neck
    Bitter the glance that you threw me
    Bitter the wave on the knuckle of rock
    Time and the tide will cover


    (bridge)
    Fear and beauty shake my heart
    Memories pursue me
    Not to let them break my heart
    I let the wave roll through me


    (chorus)
    See these things by northern lights
    You'll never see them clearer
    Love's as short as summer nights
    By northern lights...my dear


    Touching your face
    The braille of a blind affection
    Taking for grace
    The spark that must find connection


    Easy the breeze on the pond in the park
    Easy the laughter that drew me
    Easy the walk hand in hand until dark
    Glow of the lamp's reflection


    (bridge)
    Fear and beauty shake my heart
    Memories pursue me
    Not to let them break my heart
    I let the wave roll through me


    (chorus)
    See these things by northern lights
    You'll never see them clearer
    Love's as short as summer nights
    By northern lights...my dear
    My...dear."




*Big  - Casualties of a dice Game* next


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Futurama theme


----------



## basiK (Dec 11, 2005)

*Jack Johnson - Crying Shame*


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

basiK said:
			
		

> *Jack Johnson - Crying Shame*



Jack Johnson is talented but...some of his songs aren't that good lyrically. That one is a good one though.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 11, 2005)

Naruto - Sadness & Sorrow


----------



## albel (Dec 11, 2005)

kids with guns -  The gorillaz


----------



## basiK (Dec 11, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> Jack Johnson is talented but...some of his songs aren't that good lyrically. That one is a good one though.


It's just feel good music. No matter how stupid the lyrics are, he still makes my head bop. =]


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Never did care for Jack 

*Nile - To Dream of Ur*

Thick, moody, epic and dark, then....violent.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

basiK said:
			
		

> he still makes my head bop. =]



Yeah for damn sure...I have my feel good music, Mississippi John Hurt. Old time, bluesy, finger picking, feel good music! :


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Never did care for Jack



He probably isn't ED! worthy then...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

*Type O Negative - Black #1*

I think this has to be one of the seminal albums down the line, it's just so perfectly smooth and gleefully grim.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> He probably isn't ED! worthy then...




Actually, Jack has a multitude of fans whose musical tastes I respect, which means that he's doing something. The fact that I myself don't like him is not always indicative of quality. 

I am and I will fully admit this, a musical elitist in many ways, I love music from all genres, but am much pickeir than many of my forum mates in what I like from each genre, infact, my rants are rapidly becoming legendary I think XD.

That said, I know I have amazing musical taste naturally


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

I guess Mississippi John Hurt is ED! worthy because he is the greatest!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll admit I don't know him, though I know of him. But actual exposure to his work hasn't come my way yet.

Care to upload and send some my way?

*Nevermore - Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday*

_Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday
And I see the fault in a chance that never was taken_


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I'll admit I don't know him, though I know of him. But actual exposure to his work hasn't come my way yet.
> 
> Care to upload and send some my way?
> 
> ...



I am just kidding about him being ED! worthy because that would mean you would have to like him (really small chance that you will, I seriously doubt that) or respect his fans, like me (HAHAHAHAHA). So yeah, I can almost guarantee he won't be but I will upload anyways, I will upload all the songs from his 3 Disc collection that I got. Hmm...it is a big file though...should I upload one of his songs or all of them?

EDIT: Well maybe he would be...if you respect Bob Dylan. Dylan covered a few of his songs on a one of his CDs. Along with a few other folk/blues artists he looked up to as he was up and comming.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> I am just kidding about him being ED! worthy because that would mean you would have to like him (really small chance that you will, I seriously doubt that) or respect his fans, like me (HAHAHAHAHA). So yeah, I can almost guarantee he won't be but I will upload anyways, I will upload all the songs from his 3 Disc collection that I got. Hmm...it is a big file though...should I upload one of his songs or all of them?




You seem to have some pretty strong notions about what I do and don't like, without any real evidence. 

Do it the easy way, xip up one of the discs (your fave) upload it to yousendit.com

That way I get a taster and can then go look for more if it appeals.


----------



## basiK (Dec 11, 2005)

All of them
Send this way too ;]



*Jeff Buckley - Best of Me*


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 11, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> You seem to have some pretty strong notions about what I do and don't like, without any real evidence.
> 
> Do it the easy way, xip up one of the discs (your fave) upload it to yousendit.com
> 
> That way I get a taster and can then go look for more if it appeals.




It isn't a notion about you in particular...just most people don't find his music appealing. It is kinda repetive there isn't much progression within the songs more like repetition. That's all I am saying. But I am starting the upload in a couple of minutes...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, point taken. I'll happily give it a spin anyways. I'll pretty much isten to anything atleast once.

*Tool - Third Eye*

ANY song that starts off with a Bill Hicks song is automatically fucking cooler than Heidi Klum modelling nude in the arctic.


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 11, 2005)

*Senses Fail - American Death*


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 11, 2005)

*Silverstein - Smile In Your Sleep*


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 12, 2005)

Asterisk - Orange Rain


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2005)

*And So It Burns*_ by Jedi Mind Tricks_

I love it.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 14, 2005)

Utada Hikaru - Automatic


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2005)

Give it up- Pepper


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yo Catatonik, here is the John Hurt link I uploaded a few days ago... this thread


----------



## chauronity (Dec 14, 2005)

*Manic Street Preachers ~ Love of Richard Nixon*

^.^


----------



## Ruri (Dec 15, 2005)

Iron & Wine - Cinder and Smoke


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 15, 2005)

*Shadow Huntaz - Roar*

Cyberpunk, Industrial Metal and now...Shadow Huntaz.

It's got that uniquely sleek and mechanical feel that defines the other tow genres, and a sense of grim distrust of the future and the present.

I want to be cool and come up with a new genre name for what I think of them...

But I got nothing.


----------



## xeno (Dec 15, 2005)

Soil - Breaking me Down


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 15, 2005)

The Color of Tempo - Prefuse 73


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

Orange Range - Asterisk


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

The Pillows - Crazy Sunshine


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 15, 2005)

*Tooling for Anus - The Meatmen*

Hardcore as shit. Go fuck bitches.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut Me Up


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 15, 2005)

*Celibrating Summer - Bob Mould*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - I'm Not Ok


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 15, 2005)

*Black Label - Lamb of God*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

Invader Zim theme


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 15, 2005)

*Orgy of One - The Meatmen*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 15, 2005)

Mr. Bungle - Vanity Fair

woah yeah!


----------



## Syrah (Dec 15, 2005)

*Jacques Brel* - _Au suivant_ (translation : "Who's next ?".... a song about dating someone after someone else dated him/her...)


Classic Franco-belgium singer from the 60-70es... great lyrics for those who'll understand them 
i.e. : "it's more humiliating to be be next than to be the one before"... great point there !!! 


afterwards, i got sum *Mindless Self Indulgence* - _Bring the Pain_


----------



## Syrah (Dec 15, 2005)

OMFG, someone else actually does know M.S.I. !!!!!! 

*gives warcraft the highest five ever*


----------



## Iwonn (Dec 15, 2005)

Final Fantasy X OST


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

Korn - Here To Stay


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2005)

*Morrissey - November Spawned A Monster (Live)*

bitrate = 128
samplerate = 44100
channels = 2
aac_profile = LC AAC
codec = AAC
tool = iTunes v4.8.0.32, QuickTime 6.5.2
 ---------- 
13928448 samples @ 44100Hz
File size: 5 120 605 bytes


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 15, 2005)

The Leper Affinity by Opeth.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2005)

*Pink Floyd - Keep Talking*

enc_delay = 576
enc_padding = 0
mp3_accurate_length = yes
bitrate = 138
codec = MP3
channels = 2
samplerate = 44100
extrainfo = VBR
mp3_stereo_mode = joint stereo
 ---------- 
15792815 samples @ 44100Hz
File size: 6 162 693 bytes


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 15, 2005)

Bleak by Opeth


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

NIN - Only


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 15, 2005)

The Drapery Falls by Opeth.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

DJDJ  Transplants.....


----------



## Crowe (Dec 15, 2005)

Sage Francis - Sea Lion
I luv this song, to bad that Sage doesnt hold this quality in all his songs.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 15, 2005)

Dmx - Stop Being Greedy


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

Interstate love song    Stone temple piolets....


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

Futurama - I Will Wait For You


----------



## TDM (Dec 15, 2005)

*Summer '68*_ by Pink Floyd_


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2005)

Manic Street Preachers - 1985


----------



## TDM (Dec 15, 2005)

*Fat Old Sun*_ by Pink Floyd_


----------



## Crowe (Dec 15, 2005)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Venice Queen*
I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS SONG!


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2005)

A Perfect Circle - Over


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 15, 2005)

Mozart's 40th Symphony.

Damn good, damn good.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers  - By The Way


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 15, 2005)

System of A Down- Attack


WITH MY NEW BRAND NEW KOSS HEADPHONES!!! w000t


----------



## warcraft (Dec 15, 2005)

FFX2 - Yuna's song


----------



## Syrah (Dec 15, 2005)

System of a Down - Dreaming...


great album they gave us... Hmm Hmm...


----------



## basiK (Dec 15, 2005)

*Fishbone - V.T.T.L.O.T.F.D.G.F*


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 15, 2005)

Dream Theater - Stream of Consciousness


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 15, 2005)

Yay Fishbone!!!

*Mississippi John Hurt - Make Me a Pallet on the Floor*

The tracks tend to blend together, but in this case, that's not a bad thing. It just makes the album flow smoothly while you tap your foot along.


----------



## Syrah (Dec 15, 2005)

*Clawfinger *- Don't wake me up


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 15, 2005)

*Green Carnation - The Boy in the Attic*

A revision to my opinion of the Mississippi John Hurt sound, while for the most part the album is smooth, it travels up and down and occasionally his voice becomes flat out irritating, especially in Good Night Irene.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 15, 2005)

Hocus Pocus by Focus


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 16, 2005)

*Deep Puddle Dynamics - Heavy Ceiling*

So, damn trippy and psychedelic.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 16, 2005)

Nujabes - Kumomi


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 16, 2005)

*O.C. - My Way*

This is some pretty good stuff, not ever song is grabbing me, but a few have really kicked my ass...this one, not so much.


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ne-Yo - Stay With Me*


----------



## Mori` (Dec 16, 2005)

Jose Gonzales - Crosses


----------



## basiK (Dec 16, 2005)

*Jose Gonzalez - hints* =D
<3 this song


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Warm tape 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3 
<3


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 16, 2005)

*wedding nails - porcupine tree*
great song but not soooo uber great as *blackest eye *or *sound of muzak*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

UVERworld - D-Technolife


----------



## basiK (Dec 16, 2005)

*Modest mouse - Paper thin walls*


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2005)

Cowboy Bebop OST 3 - 01 - BLUE.mp3


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

Naruto - Sadness & Sorrow


----------



## less (Dec 16, 2005)

"Je T´aime (Moi Non Plus)" by Serge Gainsbourg feat. Jane Birkin.

Any mp3 collection without this track is very incomlete indeed.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 16, 2005)

Mogwai - I Chose Horses


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

NIN - Closer


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

MSI - Shut Me Up


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2005)

Eclipse - Nujabes feat. Substantial. I am totally loving this song, especially due to recent events in my life, I pity myself for not being able to find the lyrics to this masterpiece.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

Korn - Got The Life


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 16, 2005)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Mogwai - I Chose Horses


same here but i'm about to play
*goretex weather report - shining *
powerfull song


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

Cowboy Bebop theme


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 16, 2005)

*Twist and Shout[Live] - Happy-Go-Licky*

Pure Dischord.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

Naruto - Grief & Sorrow


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

Korn - Thoughtless


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 16, 2005)

Amadou et Miriam- Senegal Fast-Food.

I absolutely adore this song and its album.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

NIN - Reptile


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

Trigun intro


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 16, 2005)

Initial D theme song - Noizy Tribe


----------



## Ruri (Dec 16, 2005)

Utada Hikaru - Passion

I'm addicted to this song. *_*


----------



## Iwonn (Dec 16, 2005)

Utada Hikaru - For You


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 16, 2005)

*Shpongle - Shpongleyes*

So perfectly crafted.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 16, 2005)

Iwonn said:
			
		

> Utada Hikaru - For You



I love that song. ^_^

~
I'm still listening to 'Passion' by Utada Hikaru.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 16, 2005)

*Porcupine Tree - .3*

EVERYBODY needs a copy of the In Absentia album.


----------



## albel (Dec 16, 2005)

punk - the gorillaz


----------



## Fayt (Dec 16, 2005)

Yellowcard - Lights and Sounds


----------



## warcraft (Dec 16, 2005)

Gorillaz - Dare


----------



## NaRa (Dec 16, 2005)

Corey Smith-It's Over

Daddys been Drinking beers every night for twenty years
and mom just  sits there on the couch and poppin pills to drown the tears
And they keep dogging me,You're not worth a damn and your'e just gonna be 
another failure and a jailbird like everyone in the family.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 16, 2005)

*Zion I - Stranger in My Home (Ft Gift of Gab)*

Hells yes.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 16, 2005)

Sufjans Stevens-Holland
over and over and over -.-


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 16, 2005)

*Shadow Huntaz - That Ain't Where It's @*

I need to know more about these guys


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

Under pressure  My chemical romance


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 16, 2005)

Initial D - Love is in Danger


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

*Deep Puddle Dynamics - A. Slight*

As trippy as every other track on this album. Awesomely so.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2005)

*DJ Shadow - Organ Donor (Extended Overhaul)*

*L* moe


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 17, 2005)

*Shadow Huntaz - Pevic
*
Shadow Huntaz, insanity.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 17, 2005)

Faith No More - Jizzlobber

SMILES! BRUISES!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 17, 2005)

incubus : aqueous transmission


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris DeBurgh - Lady In Red
^sexeh song


----------



## warcraft (Dec 17, 2005)

Eva unit 00 theme


----------



## warcraft (Dec 17, 2005)

MCR - I'm Not Ok


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 17, 2005)

محمد عبدالوهاب - يا ورد من يشتريــك 
^real music


----------



## warcraft (Dec 17, 2005)

Dredson Dolls - Slide


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 17, 2005)

The Rolling Stones- House of the Rising Sun

Probably their best work.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 17, 2005)

*Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here*

Live  from Delicate Sound of Thunder [Disc 2]


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2005)

*Shine On You Crazy Diamond Parts 1-5*_ by Pink Floyd_


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 17, 2005)

Calexico - Not Even Steve Nicks...


----------



## Tonza (Dec 17, 2005)

*The Darkness - One Way Ticket*


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 17, 2005)

*A Perfect Circle - Pet*


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 17, 2005)

"Sargent D and the SOD"- SOD


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 17, 2005)

*Embrace - Near Life*


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 17, 2005)

*The beltway bandits - Frank Zappa*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

*Killing Joke - Blood on Your Hands*

One of the founding Industrial groups, very, very powerful.


----------



## olaf (Dec 17, 2005)

*The White Stipes - Jolene*

Can't belive it's Dolly Parton cover


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

*Yellow - Cold Play*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

*Killing Joke - Seeing Red*

Very gothic styled, it's easy to see why both Fear Factory and NIN's look on Killing Joke as influences...and Strapping Young Lad.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

*Can This Be? - Wipers*

Hardcore as shit, though, it has a very gothic taste to it.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

*Communic - Conspiracy in Mind*

Nevermore meets Porcupine Tree. Wickedly well done, with long deft tracks, abstract seeming lyrics and a warrel dane/Jeff Loomis feel to the vocals/guitars at moments.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 17, 2005)

Kidney thieves


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2005)

*Communic - Ocean Bed*

Such awesome guitar works...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

*I Wanna be Loved - J. Thunders & The Heartbreakers*

</3


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 18, 2005)

Hunting Song by Korpiklaani


Wild-er-ness


----------



## albel (Dec 18, 2005)

rock the house - the gorillaz


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 18, 2005)

Mile Wide Emptiness by All Time High.

_Their's a....MILE WIDE EMPTINESS_

awesome scottish hip hop


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 18, 2005)

*Blood Stain Child - Be In for Killing Myself*

Quality keyboard soaked melo-death, with some progressive elements.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 18, 2005)

Waste and Tragedy by Corb Lund. Corb covering The Smalls. Now that's some good shit.


----------



## basiK (Dec 18, 2005)

*Marcus Miller - Power*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 18, 2005)

*Non-Prophets - Any Port*

Thoroughly enjoying this track, very thick and dark, yet thoughtful.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 18, 2005)

Nujabes - Sea of Clouds


----------



## Ruri (Dec 18, 2005)

Loreena McKennitt - Dante's Prayer


----------



## chauronity (Dec 18, 2005)

*Pink Floyd* - Hey You


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 18, 2005)

Blue Oyster Cult- Don't Fear the Reaper


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 18, 2005)

Initial D - Stay


----------



## Key (Dec 18, 2005)

Jin-love story


----------



## chauronity (Dec 18, 2005)

Dido ~ i'm no angel.




			
				Keramachi said:
			
		

> Blue Oyster Cult- Don't Fear the Reaper



Awesome... i like the covered version by HIM too.


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 18, 2005)

"Drugs are good"- NOFX


----------



## chauronity (Dec 18, 2005)

np: Dido ~ Take My Hand

Finding this artist again..


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 18, 2005)

"Welcome to New Jersey"- XCops


----------



## Ruri (Dec 18, 2005)

Dido - Here With Me



			
				Chauron said:
			
		

> np: Dido ~ Take My Hand
> 
> Finding this artist again..



*glomp*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Black tamorine,  Beck


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 18, 2005)

Fall Out Boy- Sugar, We're going Down


I fell to the overhyped music


----------



## Ryu (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kaizera Orchestra - Kontroll på Kontinentet*


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 19, 2005)

Eminem - The Way I Am.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 19, 2005)

Coldplay - A Message



			
				Ruri said:
			
		

> Dido - Here With Me
> *glomp*


*glomps back*


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 19, 2005)

nakushita kotoba - no regret life


----------



## warcraft (Dec 19, 2005)

RATM - Killing in the name of


----------



## warcraft (Dec 19, 2005)

MSI - Shut Me Up


----------



## Akaichikyu (Dec 19, 2005)

kra - Hadasamui kisetsu no yoake


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 19, 2005)

D12 - Fight Music


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2005)

Mannish Boy - Jimi Hendrix <333


----------



## warcraft (Dec 19, 2005)

Green Day - Time Of Your Life


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 19, 2005)

Shakira - Ready For The Good Times


----------



## warcraft (Dec 19, 2005)

Cool Joke - Undo


----------



## NaRa (Dec 19, 2005)

FF7 Soundtrack-Those who fight(piano)

beautiful


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 19, 2005)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## Ruri (Dec 19, 2005)

Bjork - Submarine


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 19, 2005)

Elliott Smith - Waltz #2


----------



## warcraft (Dec 19, 2005)

Kill Bill Soundtrack


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 19, 2005)

*Willy Nelson - The Harder They Come*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 19, 2005)

Korn - Blind


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 19, 2005)

*Lacrimosa - Sacrifice*


----------



## H-Pulse (Dec 19, 2005)

on random:

Hoobastank - Unaffected


----------



## warcraft (Dec 19, 2005)

Green Day - Warning


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 19, 2005)

*A Perfect Circle - The Package*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 19, 2005)

Invader Zim - Gir loves us all


----------



## basiK (Dec 19, 2005)

*Blackalicious - Blazing Arrow*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 19, 2005)

Korn - Clown


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 19, 2005)

The Video Game Pianist- Super Mario Bros. Theme

This guy is fucking amazing.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2005)

*REM - Losing My Religion*
Life is bigger
It's bigger than you
And you are not me
The lengths that I will go to
The distance in your eyes
Oh no I've said too much
I set it up

That's me in the corner
That's me in the spotlight
Losing my religion
Trying to keep up with you
And I don't know if I can do it
Oh no I've said too much
I haven't said enough
I thought that I heard you laughing
I thought that I heard you sing
I think I thought I saw you try

Every whisper
Of every waking hour I'm
Choosing my confessions
Trying to keep an eye on you
Like a hurt lost and blinded fool
Oh no I've said too much
I set it up

*Consider this
The hint of the century
Consider this
The slip that brought me
To my knees failed
What if all these fantasies
Come flailing around
Now I've said too much*
I thought that I heard you laughing
I thought that I heard you sing
I think I thought I saw you try

*But that was just a dream
That was just a dream*


----------



## Rosa_Gigantea (Dec 19, 2005)

"Karinui" Ending of Jigoku Shoujo.

Ittsudatte yukidomaride...


----------



## albel (Dec 19, 2005)

Ghost Train - The Gorillaz


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 19, 2005)

*KGB by Kaizers Orchestra*
_
? Meyer, gi meg et kyss 
Gi meg en ny v?r 
Det koker i undergrunnen 
Me danser hardt som en dampveivalser 
Me bl?ser ut gjennom sprinklene i kummelokk 
Me sl?r deg ut n?r me syns at du har f?tt nok 
? Meyer, gi meg et kyss 
Gi meg en ny v?r _

I have no idea what this song means. But it's awesome.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

_*galvanize *_chemical brothers......


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> *KGB by Kaizers Orchestra*
> _
> ? Meyer, gi meg et kyss
> Gi meg en ny v?r
> ...


Oh meyer give me a kiss
Give me a new spring
It boils ----
I dance hard as a ----
I blow it out through ---
-----
Oh meyer give me a kiss
Give me a spring


Aerosmith - Dream on. <3 might be the best song in the world.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 19, 2005)

High and Mighty Color- ALone


----------



## volpone (Dec 19, 2005)

death cab for cutie - soul meets body


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

stone love *pepper*


----------



## Ceto_Chan (Dec 19, 2005)

Lost and Found - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 19, 2005)

Supertramp- The Logical Song

Quirky, and quite an interesting song.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

Back then   Mike Joans......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 19, 2005)

*Banned in Dc - The Bad Brains*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

Ghost Train - The Gorillaz


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 19, 2005)

"Black Hand of Set"- Nile


----------



## Katakoto (Dec 20, 2005)

"Flicks" - by Frou Frou


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

*"Heat Is On" ~ Glenn Frey*

~~~ it's like the exact opposite of the lyrics of the song @ here, xD


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 20, 2005)

My Recovery Injection - Biffy Clyro


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 20, 2005)

Bouncing Souls, "Fight to Live"

_PS: Over the next 3 weeks, I can't guarantee how often I'll be able to check in here, but I will still try to post at least 3 chapters of the Book of Hondo each week._


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 20, 2005)

*Embrace - Keeping*


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 20, 2005)

Mazzy Star - Halah


----------



## Lien (Dec 20, 2005)

Eminem - When I'm Gone.

<33


----------



## Tonza (Dec 20, 2005)

*Depeche Mode - Lillian*


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 20, 2005)

Tupac - Starin Through My Rear View


----------



## warcraft (Dec 20, 2005)

Linken Park - In The End


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

*The Ark ~ Father of the Son *

Awesome song, tonza.


----------



## mow (Dec 20, 2005)

Katakoto said:
			
		

> "Flicks" - by Frou Frou


ACE!!!

*Smashin Pumpkins - 1979*


so, Nirvana - smells Like Teenage spirit is the offical teenage song? HELL No. SP capture the essence of those turmoil years so perfectly in one of the groovest rock tracks ever made. Amazing guitar riffs and drum shuffling.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

Interpol ~ Leif Erikson


----------



## metronomy (Dec 20, 2005)

Tom Vek - Music Televison

The song is basically this repeated bass loop of goodness.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 20, 2005)

Linken Park - One Step Closer


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

Interpol ~ Say Hello To The Angels


----------



## C?k (Dec 20, 2005)

warcraft said:
			
		

> Linken Park - One Step Closer


 
lmao meh too XD


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 20, 2005)

Santa Baby


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2005)

The entire Iron and Wine collection. Damn you, Moe, damn you.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 20, 2005)

Little bit more - Jamie lidell


----------



## H-Pulse (Dec 20, 2005)

on random again:

hoobastank - the reason


----------



## Urban (Dec 20, 2005)

The Vines - Highly Evolved


----------



## basiK (Dec 20, 2005)

*Rage against the machine - Fistful of steel*
_
Mad boy grips the microphone
With a fistful of steel_


----------



## Crowe (Dec 20, 2005)

09 Rage Against The Machine - Township Rebellion


----------



## warcraft (Dec 20, 2005)

Trigun intro


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 20, 2005)

*Bloodbath - Bathe in Blood*

\m/

_violent deed, sickening greed,
transfusion of obscenity
losing track, eyes turn black, 
departure of my sanity

bleeding - feel the rush, taste the heat
speeding - pain threshold for a heartbeat_


----------



## Dosu189 (Dec 20, 2005)

The Doors-Peace Frog


----------



## Crowe (Dec 20, 2005)

*Eurosport - Tell no one about tonight*

*How can something so wrong
feel so right*
Baby try not to fight
the feelings tonight

It won?t cause any trouble
it won?t cause any pain
Little or no disturbance
so let?s dance but tell no one about tonight



*I know youth was wasted
there were mistakes and regrets
it took me years to discover
but just this evening to forget*
It won?t cause any fuzz
Come on just this one time
a celebration of the past
but it will never last so tell no one about tonight


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 20, 2005)

Gary Jules - Mad World 

One of the most touching songs I have heard in my shortlife.


----------



## Dosu189 (Dec 20, 2005)

Somthin' German


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Lithium       Nirvana......


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Dec 20, 2005)

Over the Hills and Far Awayyyyyyyyyy 

nightwish


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 20, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson - Miss Inderpendant.


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Dec 20, 2005)

Floggin Molly - Between a man and a woman


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 20, 2005)

Sufjan Stevens-The Predatory Wasp Of The Palisades Is Out To Get Us!
<3~
Bright Eyes-Easy/Lucky/Free


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 20, 2005)

Puddle of Mud - Blury


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Last Kiss


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 20, 2005)

Bowling for Soup - The Bitch Song


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 20, 2005)

Beck-Girl
<3~


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

_Jermy   _Peral Jam.....


----------



## NaRa (Dec 20, 2005)

Toshiro Masuda-Sadness And sorrow.

They played this song in every sad moment in Naruto and it worked every time on me...Its so beautiful


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson - Miss Inderpendant.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Dec 21, 2005)

(In my mind) Dragonball Z soundtrack, the japanese version. because I've been watching it so much I can't remember any other sounds..


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 21, 2005)

Rush - Roll The Bones


----------



## theskyisfallin (Dec 21, 2005)

^ What an utterly cheesy and great song.

The Future Sound of Music - Ulver


----------



## Dosu189 (Dec 21, 2005)

Pearl Jam-Better Man


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2005)

The Rolling Stones - Street Fighting Man


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Reel Big Fish - Monkey Man


----------



## Lien (Dec 21, 2005)

Santana - Europa


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 21, 2005)

*Gackt - Misty*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

Belle and the Sebastian ~ Mayfly


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Puddle of Mud - She Fucking Hates Me


----------



## Tonza (Dec 21, 2005)

Tenacious D - Wonderboy


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

The 'Mew' ~ 156


@lien , that song <333


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Pussy - Sway


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 21, 2005)

The Offspring - Denial, Revisited


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Sum41 - We're not to blame.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

Foo Fighters ~ Everlong 

Wow, i just love how it starts...
And old offspring is ok ^^


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

The Killers - Somebody told me.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 21, 2005)

Belle and Sebastian - Seeing Other People


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Fountain Of A Wayne - Stacy's mum.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

Foo Fighters ~ DOA


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

System Of A Down - Aerials


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2005)

Hakuna Matata; Rule is = 2 posts between your posts, to prevent making this a complete spam thread.
*
OnTopic:*
The Avalanches - At Last Alone - 02 - A Different Feeling (Ernest St. Laurent Remix)


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Tenacious D - fuck her gently


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Blink 182 - First Date


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 21, 2005)

Rush - Neurotica


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Blink 182 - Stay togther for the kids


----------



## Ceto_Chan (Dec 21, 2005)

Into The Fire - Thirteen Senses


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2005)

*Arcturus - Moonshine Delerium*

Man these guys know how to make beautifully fucked up music.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

Johnny Cash - Tear Stained Letter


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Blink 182 - Whats my age again


----------



## Tonza (Dec 21, 2005)

Disco Ensemble - Drop Dead Casanova


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

System of A Down - Toxicity


----------



## De Monies (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Modern Days - The Ark <3333


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Europe - Final Countdown


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2005)

*Arcturus - For to End Yet Again*

So classy.


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Blink 182 - Rock show


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

A.K.F.G - Twelve


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 21, 2005)

The Video Game Pianist- Sonic: The Hedgehog Medley.

Again, he is amazing.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Guns et roses - Sweet Child of Mine


----------



## Ceto_Chan (Dec 21, 2005)

Hands Down - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Bowling for Soup - Almost


----------



## Ceto_Chan (Dec 21, 2005)

Jenny was a friend of mine - The Killers


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Blink 182 - Miss You


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2005)

*Gravediggaz - Constant Elevation*

Interesting so far, see where it goes from here.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Robby Williams - Angels


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Daft Punk - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> *Hakuna Matata*; Rule is = 2 posts between your posts, to prevent making this a complete spam thread.


*Immortal Technique - You never know*


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2005)

*Gravediggaz - Blood Brothers*

Well, kinda cool, but maybe it's because I got it via wanting more bizarre stuff like DPD, and thus it seems....flat.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls.


----------



## basiK (Dec 21, 2005)

*Jimi Hendrix - Cherokee Mist*


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 21, 2005)

bought 2 frank zappa cds today 
i finaly found them so guess what i'm listening XD
*broken hearts are for assholes - Frank Zappa*


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Blood Hound Gang - Chaisey Lane


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Daft Punk - Digital love


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 21, 2005)

Sufjan Stevens-The Predatory Wasp Of The Palisades Is Out To Get Us!
I blame my addiction to him fully on moe P:


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Blink 182 - All The Small Things


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Blood Hound Gang - the bad touch


----------



## H-Pulse (Dec 21, 2005)

Darling Violetta - The Sanctuary(Angel Main Theme)


----------



## Dosu189 (Dec 21, 2005)

Strawberry Alarm Clock-Inscence and Pepperments


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Electric 6 - Danger! High Voltage!


----------



## Dosu189 (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorillaz-Feel Good Inc


----------



## Noex (Dec 21, 2005)

Tune Up! - Another Day


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

Pink Floyd - Sheep


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Lion King - I just Can't Wait to Be King


----------



## warcraft (Dec 21, 2005)

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Life*

immensely powerful and surprisingly uplifting.


----------



## Dosu189 (Dec 21, 2005)

Last Time-Keane


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorillaz - The Cool Shoeshine


----------



## Dosu189 (Dec 21, 2005)

Everybody's Changing-Keane


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 21, 2005)

*Devin Townsend - Regulator*

Just fricking awesome.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

Madonna - Hung up


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

*Mocean Worker - Right Now*


----------



## DyersEve (Dec 21, 2005)

Motorhead- Going to Brazil


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

*Incubus - Aqueous Transmission*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 21, 2005)

*Seventh Wave* by *Devin Townsend*

_Running away, running away
Running away forever
It was her only chance of finding home
Running away, running away
Running away together...
With only thoughts of finding home_


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

*Massive Attack - Sly*


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 21, 2005)

*Life* by *Devin Townsend*
_
My life is all that I've known
And it's all that keeps me here
My time is all that I own
So I won't let it slip away..._


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 21, 2005)

Gundam Wing - Just Communication


----------



## NaRa (Dec 21, 2005)

Johnny Cash-Folsem Prison Blues

I'm stuck in folsem prison and time keeps draggin on.

I shot a man in reno just to watch him die.

great lines


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2005)

*Deathprod - Dead People's Things*

Haunting, creepy and as ghastly as they come. Deathprod elevates dark ambience to unheard regions of sound.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

*Mew ~ Am I Wry? No.* 

I just love this, great stuff from Denmark.


----------

